# The Rarest Drug In Your Area



## Blazin_Ridim

Have any of u heard on bluelight about a drug u really wanted but couldnt find in your area? Like "yeah we have lots of really coke in miami" and then u think to yourself fuk i wish i lived there dat shit would be sweeeet.
Well I was jsut think about the rarest drug to find in my area was and about the avalibility of other drug in other places.

Well 4 me the hardest to get drug would prolly be PCP and LSD and I pretty connected and still LSD has avoided me.

pcp i dont really want but a friend of mine did and i couldnt get it 4 her


----------



## JV

hmmm...prob ketamine or lsd.  i could care less about the lsd though, but i like k.

and i bet it would be safe to say that almost all areas have most substances.  but the problem is finding the right people.


----------



## sneilburg3000

i would have to go with mescaline/ peyote, it only comes around once a year with this big indian festival on a island on the river and now ketamine is very hard to find.


----------



## recons

RCs.


----------



## Swerlz

Heroin


----------



## drumnbass420

RCs, opium, mescaline i think


----------



## oohcow

peyote and hash


----------



## nikol

Ketamine. Unless you break into a vet's office (and there are a few of those). There's pretty much no recreational market at all.
Oh, and PCP.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Opium.

edit: I just realized how pointless it is to have opium...that's like wanting schwag when you can get some kill, kill for cheaper. 

I'm going with meth. I think there are zero tweakers in my town.


----------



## effingcustie

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> RCs, opium, mescaline i think



sounds similar to me, though opium comes around every once in a while


----------



## nikol

rat tat tat tat said:
			
		

> I'm going with meth. I think there are zero tweakers in my town.



Can't get away from it here, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## woodpecker

Unadulterated MDMA or MDA or hell even MDE whether pressed pills or powders. Dealers look at you very suspiciously if you ask for anything by chemical name.


----------



## drumnbass420

effingcustie said:
			
		

> sounds similar to me, though opium comes around every once in a while




yes it does, last year it was around. Someone recently told me they can get that all day...Hmmm well you can SHOW me better than you can tell me, I said





			
				rat tat tat tat said:
			
		

> Opium.
> 
> edit: I just realized how pointless it is to have opium...that's like wanting schwag when you can get some kill, kill for cheaper.
> 
> I'm going with meth. I think there are zero tweakers in my town.



I like it coz it puts my head to rest after candyflippin k-tarted all night and my nose/brain can't handle anymore ketamine. I'd rather be sodomized with a broomstick than eat a benzo in that state of mind. 

AND it's the one and only opiate that I can stand. So yes I like opium =)


----------



## Blazin_Ridim

mescaline is pretty hard and and most of the 2c


----------



## cookiemonster420

mushrooms for me... or well thats the only thing I have been looking for and cant find. Ive been looking for weed, X, crack/coke (not for me), PCP (not for me), meth (not for me), shroomies, acid, and 2C-B


----------



## snowboarder7791

i agree with woodpecker... no methed out rolls no this or that just pure mda or mdma would be nice for a while...


----------



## nikol

I guess now that I think about it, straight mescaline is rare- I don't think it's ever turned up. But my friend's parents are Native American and practicing members of the peyote ceremony, so I've gotten that from her a few times.


----------



## beatology

i just moved but it seems like it's impossible to get any hydrocodone, oxycodone, or alprazolam in nyc. it's about knowing the right people, and i don't. i've only been here since march 1st. give me a few weeks.


----------



## Phy

PCP, 2c-b and fucking meth here in France.


----------



## StonerPrincess

ketamine... never even heard of it b4 bl. and e, have never seen any around here, but i have been out of the high school scene for a long time.  so i could be wrong.


----------



## Madhatter4

PCP ....in all my years of drug use I only came across it maybe 4 or 5 times


----------



## beatology

volcom5o6 said:
			
		

> hell no you can find that shit easy, just try
> 
> 
> as for me itd prolly be peyote, prolly cause that grows in the desert and i live in new jersey




I can? I don't want to just go up to people spitting out pill names. I'm new here though so like I said give me time. Too bad I'm kinda fiending now!!!


----------



## uncle-jimmy

StonerPrincess said:
			
		

> ketamine... never even heard of it b4 bl. and e, have never seen any around here, but i have been out of the high school scene for a long time.  so i could be wrong.




Ket is like steroids you dont buy it on the street its all over cyber space just open your eyes


----------



## StonerPrincess

ket doesn't really interest me, just saying never heard of it b4....


----------



## Blazin_Ridim

Also something really hard to find is DMT if u find DMT its like winning the lottery


----------



## nakoma74

MDMA.  There hasn't even been a little bit of it in the last 4 pills I've had and tested.  For the person who can't find any meth.....just come to Florida and buy some ecstacy.  I guarantee you won't be disappointed!


----------



## rat tat tat tat

nakoma74 said:
			
		

> MDMA.  There hasn't even been a little bit of it in the last 4 pills I've had and tested.  For the person who can't find any meth.....just come to Florida and buy some ecstacy.  I guarantee you won't be disappointed!



Oh I can get meth in pills too, I meant shards.

Never seen crystal. I've had some really fucking dirty meth as well that a friend picked up from a truck stop downstate but good crystal is never around.


----------



## Blissful Thinking

Dallas, Tx = MDXX and ketamine


----------



## Mr.Miosis

I'm currently stuck in the Orlando area, and although I can find just about anything out here... getting my hands on fentanyl actiq and liquid oxydose is pretty fucking rare. I'm kinda over my "expirementing" days... and given the fact that I generally stick with opiates and benzos, I guess it doesn't really matter to me what is rare in my "area." I just wish my steady oxydose connect wasn't in prison for drug trafficking down in tijuana.


----------



## tripkeeper

Ket by far. I can't think of anything else named that isnt in the city from LSD to mescaline and so on but the K is no where to be found and I know plenty of the right people. seems like the mexico bust ruined it for everyone.


----------



## NW-baltiland

a few drugs around baltimore are fairly rare. I would say RC's because if swim   wasn't ordering them i would have no connect for them. but also its been a good 9 months since i last saw acid  and bout' a year since i saw ketamine . dont know if anyone else notices this but in the northeast at least in maryland i almost never see meth. everyone who does uppers around here does coke/crack not speed. if someone were to start a meth distro. op. in the NE they could make bank. oh and  pure molly. thats really all i want is A gram of pure MDMA and i would just roll nuts with like 2 or 3 people. i have not seen any GREAT e pills in years. sure i have found some really nice pills of MDA but it just doesn't have the magic that molly does. sorry for the rant i would just like some people to actually make some quality pills.


----------



## XperienceMe

NJ/NYC: RC & Mescaline & DMT


Everything else is all about knowing people...


----------



## Geist89

Central Coast, Calif.

Probably RC's, heroin, dissociatives like ketamine and PCP...


----------



## Swerlz

Ft laud, Fl.

ketamine


----------



## Delsyd

rare drugs?
im not sure i know of any

im from the NJ/NYC area btw


----------



## tom phoolery

Surprisingly, shrooms are rather rare around here. The reason they are so rare is because usually when someone has some for sale they get bought up in a matter of days.

Good/clean E is also quite hard to find.

And of course all the normally rare shit: 100% pure coke, mescaline products, RCs, etc.


----------



## bigdaddy123

Hash The real shit,not that homemade stuff that looks like a glop of resin.


----------



## drumnbass420

tom phoolery said:
			
		

> Surprisingly, shrooms are rather rare around here. The reason they are so rare is because usually when someone has some for sale they get bought up in a matter of days.
> 
> Good/clean E is also quite hard to find.
> 
> And of course all the normally rare shit: 100% pure coke, mescaline products, RCs, etc.




If you're from my area which I'm assuming so there are clean pills around and molly. Check out the orange buddahs, very clean semi-medium mdma dose/pill.




			
				bigdaddy123 said:
			
		

> Hash The real shit,not that homemade stuff that looks like a glop of resin.



I'm sorry  I've been smoking that good stuff all week

I had someone try to get that resin off as hash before, I just laughed in their face.


----------



## anonymous1419

Delsyd said:
			
		

> rare drugs?
> im not sure i know of any
> 
> im from the NJ/NYC area btw



What about PCP? I've never, ever came across that. And seems like a lot of other people are the same.


----------



## uncle-jimmy

Hash and hash oil


----------



## gorgoroth

Heroin is literally unavailable in the entire city.


----------



## XperienceMe

anonymous1419 said:
			
		

> What about PCP? I've never, ever came across that. And seems like a lot of other people are the same.




GO to Jersey City NJ ... Ocean Ave is wonder full street to go sight seeing 


Sticks are all over the place


----------



## MikeJ77

Peyote and Mescaline would be the 2 biggest rarities around here, well outta the list of shit I want to do/like to do.  Haven't been able to try either because its literally no where to be found, most people have never even heard of it.  And most unfortunately it seems acid's become another major rarity in these parts ever since my old connect fucked up his H dose in a big way and yeaaa, everyone knows how that goes...


----------



## hexcollie

Kentucky/Indiana - Hard as fuck to find Mescal other than the occasional peyote seeds that seem to float around. Ketamine also damn near impossible until you make your way to Ohio. Pharmaceutical opiates seem to be declining in availability. Other than that, pretty much find everything here if look!
Most common: Heroin, LSD, Mushrooms, Ecstasy, Crack/Coke, KENTUCKY'S FAMOUS CHRONIC!!, lots or RC's float around but if you want a specific one you gotta wait for it to make its run.

*May I add that the acid has been consistently very good quality, mostly white unmarked blotter. Much better than what we used to get in high school back in 2002-2005


----------



## Chicago66

Theres not really anything "rare" in a city with like 6 million people in it lol

someone is always bound to have SOMETHING I'm looking for.

it just takes like an hour of looking.


----------



## feelgoodhit

2C-TFM!
DOM?
4-AcO-DMT?

we live in the same city - find me those. ;] 2C-TFM is in there just for the hell of it... just because i know NO ONE can find it unless they know a chemist.


----------



## adb5006

dmt is hard to come across in pa


----------



## hexcollie

I just came across a few tenths of molly! Haven't touched X in over 18 months, and its been at least 2 1/2 years since that elusive bitch showed her face around here! PSYCHED!!!  

BTW: DMT not too hard to get, but u gotta go to Ohio. Pretty consistent


----------



## JimJonesBallin

Heroin + Meth are THE MOST IMPOSSIBLE substances to find.  Believe it or not.
Windsor, ON  Canada


----------



## Erebus-

RCs. 2C-TFM, 2C-G-x, 2C-P, 
I know some people who could fish up just about anything else.


----------



## jykkE

I live in Atlanta, the only thing I can think of as "rare" is psychedelics. i.e. Mushrooms, LSD, and the like. This is only because my old phone was stolen and I haven't been able to get those connects back. Before my phone was stolen I could always solve a random boring day with some LSD or something profound. And it's not like they aren't around anymore, or even rare, they are just low-key. That's all I can think of though, everything else seems to jump out at you. 

Maybe its the people I hang out with, or maybe its just a city like Atlanta is a pretty diverse place with interstate highways from coast to coast going through middle, and a lot of things transfer through here on the way to somewhere else. We have the mexican ghettos with their brickweed and imported shards, we have the black ghettos slangin' dat cocaine and heroin, we have the college-age jewish people selling their pounds of dankness, we have the trailer park folk with their bathtub methlabs blowin' up the neighborhood, got the rednecks 15 minutes away that aint 'ever been to the "city" only as far as ma's but can make you some damn fine moonshine and feed you freshly picked fieldie shrooms, even have a decent psychedelic scene with their raves and groovy vibes that i have been away from for way too long. every stigma you can think of calls  Atlanta home, and "The City Too Busy to Hate" is more than willing to let you have the ability to let  loose in whatever fashion you care for, and even in a couple ways you don't haha.

If I had to really go with something thought, I would guess maybe PCP? Only seen it a handful of times but never really cared to go out of my way for it, its just not this city's thing I guess. People in the ghetto don't even seem to like it. I've only used it once when I was offered to smoke a blunt by a random black guy that was in my house, sitting alone in my living room, when i walked in at 3am (weird story). I wasn't told that it had PCP on it, and I got fucking retarded. I was pissed when I found out, due to the shit that I was feeling and seeing. Never again, you couldn't pay me to smoke that shit now.


----------



## BoulderBob

Chicagoland...I can find everything under the sun except rx opiates.  I'd pay out the ass for them at this point in time!  Don't feel like faking a toothache, stone, etc...  Neverthless, it's probably for the best...


----------



## semicoloncancer

I'd have to say pure coke too, unless of course you get it and wash it yourself.
Other than that I'd have to go with K, I haven't heard of catfood since I got down here to the ATX 3 years ago.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Most wanted
- DMT
- 2-c RC's
- Peyote
- DOx???
- ALD-52
- BZ

All you peps lookin for the illy, got to know the right people, and live close to the ghetto, (ie D.C.)


----------



## jykkE

Pink1966Floyd said:
			
		

> Most wanted
> - DMT
> - 2-c RC's
> - Peyote
> - DOx???
> - ALD-52
> - BZ
> 
> All you peps lookin for the illy, got to know the right people, and live close to the ghetto, (ie D.C.)



lol you must be the only person looking for BZ...that shit would blow ass


----------



## psychedelic nod

north nj
no psychedelics to be found, theres shrooms but no acid, rc's, mescaline, or dmt and the such

getting some requires calling ALOT of people

demand is high supply is low, whos got the goods?


----------



## SolidHavoc

Heroin and LSD. There is heroin here, but it all comes from the Mexicans and they don't trust anyone else enough to sell to them.


----------



## Hillbilly Dan

> Heroin + Meth are THE MOST IMPOSSIBLE substances to find. Believe it or not.
> Windsor, ON Canada



lol I live in the deep southern US i can walk down the street and find meth laying in the road.

Really strong forms of any drug (with the exception of meth) are rare in this area


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Idk reading about BZ, how the govorment employd it, the effects, the copious stockpiles of the arosoul.  Sounds like a 1g+ Diphenhydramine experience only insanely out of your mind and lasting a couple more days.


----------



## lilczey

i would say Rc's here in nj


----------



## DACOIT

JimJonesBallin said:
			
		

> Heroin + Meth are THE MOST IMPOSSIBLE substances to find.  Believe it or not.
> Windsor, ON  Canada



man aint that the truth. but meth can be found a short 45min drive into chatham. i've never bought the shit myself, but i know where to find it. i prefer opiates.


----------



## Lavanz

nyc...i can get my hands on anything imaginable basically...low to high grade....havent come across any mescaline though....would love it


----------



## vacathizzle

There's meth all over the place in my town, well meth labs at least.  

RC's are by far the hardest thing for me to find... no one even knows what the fuck they are around here, but then again i don't really have super solid connections for anything other than weed, X, and shrooms.


----------



## love_child

JimJonesBallin said:
			
		

> Heroin + Meth are THE MOST IMPOSSIBLE substances to find.  Believe it or not.
> Windsor, ON  Canada



Yeah no shit eh...Brampton here

Add LSD to that list

Where the fucks the pure MDMA???? Nowhere to be found

All the pills I had recently were SHITTTT!


----------



## austinslacker

Hardest to find in austin tx IME is PCP; don't care for it anyways.


----------



## psyoid

central il...
most stuff you can find, it just takes a lil while. wait till the weekend drive and hour or so get pure molly, liquid and the illegal RCs for personal, maybe get bulk? never asked.
hardest to find for me at least..
opiates are godsends
no one i know wants meth, college kids love them some adderal tho.
mescaline (unless you count a few personal san pedros my friends have)
ketamine -not much market, but would def be tried and well taken im sure.
good coke that isnt taxed

supposedly theres more coke and H than psychedelics but ill be damned if i find any horse before hot-7 makes its way here.


----------



## pantysweeper

booyaldy is pretty rare


----------



## eye kant spehll

Delsyd said:
			
		

> rare drugs?
> im not sure i know of any
> 
> im from the NJ/NYC area btw



i second this notion....hehehehe

but yea id like some MDA powder.....but anything else is pretty much easily attainable....except for mescaline hcl but lall i need to do is go down to san diego and extract it with my boy.....but yea DMT is around also...thatd b second hardest to find alright l8


----------



## drumnbass420

^^ Id like some MDA powder too. In fact I think I would die for some..


----------



## torotoro

DALLAS --

LSD


gimme ;plz


----------



## jerkface

probably the hardest thing to find around here is pcp, 2cb, shitty heroin (haha) mesc, and probably peyote.


----------



## alain4911

mesc. and peyote.

weird how pcp doesnt exist so many other places, but it's easy where im from (and not nearly as scary as the hype)


----------



## Digger0038

I love love love E I would have to say around here that's the hardest thing to get.  I could get other junk if I wanted to drive around the bad areas and take a chance and get arrested but I just stay at home where I am safe and dream about E.  Coke - E - Crank and Special K used to be really easy to get but now the supply seems to be dry but then again Ive been out of the loop for a while.


----------



## diche

...everything, i live in atlantic canada and i havent seen anything besides trees.


----------



## quadratik

JimJonesBallin said:
			
		

> Heroin + Meth are THE MOST IMPOSSIBLE substances to find.  Believe it or not.
> Windsor, ON  Canada


How can that be?! You are so close to Detroit!


----------



## scrappy

pro football hall of fame area........H and opiate pharmies...I WISH!!!


----------



## tweaking7

Here in KC, LSD is very hard to find, i've not found any but heard of people having it.  I've never ever heard of anyone having mescaline though.  Why must psychedelics, my favorite type of drug, be the hardest to find? It's fucking non sense. I hate my luck 
Oh yeah, and for the past week, 9/10 stop lights I approach turn red on me 
whats the world coming to..


----------



## alain4911

diche said:
			
		

> ...everything, i live in atlantic canada and i havent seen anything besides trees.


There are deffo all kindsa drugs in Atlantic Canada. I don't know specifically where you are, but Halifax has no shortage. Can't speak to much beyond that.


----------



## Ungoliath

^^
Theres tons of shit in the maritimes besides trees, well, i live in NB, and its like 86.9% forest but anyhow, here in fredericton its fuCKin' loaded with every goodie but heroin, you go to saint john if ya need that, hah


----------



## Pshaaw

i would have to say heroin...
 but maybe i haven't looked hard enough  *sigh*


----------



## quadratik

Acid and ketamine is pretty hard to find around here in Detroit. But you can find anything you just gotta know the right people.


----------



## RorerQuaalude714

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> ^^
> Theres tons of shit in the maritimes besides trees, well, i live in NB, and its like 86.9% forest but anyhow, here in fredericton its fuCKin' loaded with every goodie but heroin



+1 on this. When I was posted in Gagetown a few summers ago, we'd head to freddy on the weekends and load up on a shitload of goodies. For a small city, freddy's absolutely packed with drugs, most of which are pretty fucking good quality.


----------



## Whatchamacallit

As surprising as this may sound, in the southwestern US, meth is quickly getting tougher and tougher to find. Even my regular dealer who has 4-5 of his own connections is taking longer and longer to come up with anything. And lately its been cut with MSM, so when I do finally get some it's garbage.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ really? i'm in socal and meth is EVERYWHERE.


----------



## eye kant spehll

lol gen E meth is everywhere cuz u live near san berna dean OH!!! lol ahahahhaah


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Ft. Lauderdale, FL area - probably methamphetamine...i've never seen it, nor have i heard of anyone seeing it


----------



## Delta9dude

There is no Oxycodone around Cali Central Valley


----------



## Riemann Zeta

LSD, ketamine and phencyclidine (which I wouldn't want to try anyway, even if it existed in modern times).  Also, methamphetamine is quite rare (I would never actually use it even if it were available), but cocaine (another one I've never tried and couldn't care less about) seems to be everywhere, it's all the rage with the plastic-fantastic club set.  Opioids (another class of chemicals I've never used) are, of course, always popular.

It is unfortunate that there are so many bad drugs (i.e. cocaine) with huge popularity in the city, yet good drugs (i.e. LSD, mushrooms) are so rare.  It would be interesting to see all the players in the clubs with the coke-king nosejobs try a potent psychedelic.  Might just blow their mind wide open.


----------



## shith3ad

everybody is only thinking short term, not the long term of how it effects everyone else. 

i have already warned you once for sourcing via PM. you have just received another warning for sourcing publicly.


----------



## Topnotch_C^

I dont think there is any drug that is hard to find where i live. Here in Baltimore everyone seems to have EVERYTHING. I seem to have a HARD time find Fentanyl patches n shit.. ahh i only had a Fentanyl patch one time it was great being high for a few days straight.. havn't heard much about meth either.. WE have WAY to much HEROIN HERE tho..


----------



## delta_9

There's a couple of things I been looking for
pcp
mescaline
mooooooooooore ketamine...
chicago %)
But the single rarest?   Shit if I know


----------



## bud pipe

Meth, its no where.


----------



## shith3ad

....that is if someone who isnt me was looking for it.....


----------



## shith3ad

i have already warned you once for sourcing via PM. you have just received another warning for sourcing publicly. [/QUOTE]


And thank you for announcing that to everyone btw. jk...
SWIM will  try to behave now. 8)


----------



## Quebec Gold

Pharms and LSD (Montreal) 
I know lol


----------



## Swerlz

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:
			
		

> Ft. Lauderdale, FL area - probably methamphetamine...i've never seen it, nor have i heard of anyone seeing it



its here.. just have to know people

though its not as rampant as you'd think


----------



## dankstersauce

the rarest drug i care about is ketamine.  I live in a small college town in ny and it seems like there are plenty of pharms and ganja.  Like everyone i know who grew up in the area is a pharm opiate junky or an aspiring opiate junky.

acid, and molly make their rounds every so often.  When/if you ask about RC's almost no one knows what you're talking about besides 2cb which i've only been offered once.

cocaine is crazy expensive ($90 a gram) and from what i've heard it sounds like it's less than 30% pure. 8) and people think it's decent...



			
				shith3ad said:
			
		

> SWIM will  try to behave now. 8)




^^^you're not fooling the anyone with the whole "SWIM" thing.  If it came down to it, do you really think that it would hold up in court?


----------



## gangsta_money23

it would have to be lsd and ketamine. pcp is actually pretty popular an not 2 hard 2 get if u jus kno the right ppl


----------



## 5meohd

hmm.. things I could get if I cared to actually buy drugs from people  

meth, shit coke, DANK ASS CHRONIC, shit/ok E tabs, wet, acid from people who call any paper that makes you trip ACID lol, opium that is legal herbs ordered online lol, and pharmies.. around here its like candy  

things I can get after several years of getting ripped off and searching for people who have seen the light!! anything I want !!! not quite.. I dont know a chemist persay.. but the magical half dozen, molly, LSD, DMT, mushrooms.. other various tryptamines and phenethylamines are always available...

and to those that can't get mescaline   ARE YOU KIDDING ME !!! have you not heard of san pedro???? quit being so lazy...

but yes.. even in an indian community I have yet to find "peyote".. not that I would have the balls/stomach to get down yet.... but I would def pick up a substantial amount for the time that I will need that journey!!


----------



## chilidog

fucking DMT ... i can not score this for shit !!


----------



## Walks

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> ^ really? i'm in socal and meth is EVERYWHERE.




Im in So-Cal to and that stuff is all over I have lost alot of friends to it its really shitty.

Seriously thats about the only thing you can get whenever next to weed and E

Sorry but fuck meth I miss my bestfriend.


----------



## therightcoast

i never knew where to get ketamine until i met this kid i go to aa with who sold a shitload of it, somehow he could get unlimited amounts


----------



## Where Wolf?

therightcoast said:
			
		

> i never knew where to get ketamine until i met this kid i go to aa with who sold a shitload of it, somehow he could get unlimited amounts



Classic!  'Met my dealer at AA.'


----------



## desarap

Weird hearing that meth is hard to find for some.  Here in Tacoma Wa area the shit is never ending!

Hardest drug to find?  Id definently have to say either LSD or some good coke, all the shit around my area seems to be low grade


----------



## detz

cannot get any MDMA

everyone knows nothin....


----------



## GratefulFloyd

Special K and PCP are the rarest, in fact I have never seen them here in MN. I have seen everything else though at least once


----------



## shith3ad

dankstersauce said:
			
		

> the rarest drug i care about is ketamine.  I live in a small college town in ny and it seems like there are plenty of pharms and ganja.  Like everyone i know who grew up in the area is a pharm opiate junky or an aspiring opiate junky.
> 
> acid, and molly make their rounds every so often.  When/if you ask about RC's almost no one knows what you're talking about besides 2cb which i've only been offered once.
> 
> cocaine is crazy expensive ($90 a gram) and from what i've heard it sounds like it's less than 30% pure. 8) and people think it's decent...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^you're not fooling the anyone with the whole "SWIM" thing.  If it came down to it, do you really think that it would hold up in court?




ditto.


----------



## wideI

All of them... I lost all my connections.   I can get MJ from my sister, but I don't smoke it  8)    Besides, I don't want my family knowing my nasty little habits anymore, anyways, even though they are just as guilty.  Bought on the street once... ("facepalm").. by myself.. at night.  How stupid is that?   I _bought_ coke, but not sure what I _got_.


----------



## Geist89

The rarest drug around here that I have desire to try is heroin.  Even though I live in the greater LA area, it still seems that nobody has it or knows where to find it.  That, plus I don't have the balls to go cop in skid row.


----------



## Irie Media

I have not seen special k in many years, but also have not been into the party scene in quite some time..


----------



## quadratik

special k, and meth is probably the hardest to find around here


----------



## woodpecker

5meohd said:
			
		

> hmm.. things I could get if I cared to actually buy drugs from people
> 
> meth, shit coke, DANK ASS CHRONIC, shit/ok E tabs, wet, acid from people who call any paper that makes you trip ACID lol, opium that is legal herbs ordered online lol, and pharmies.. around here its like candy
> 
> things I can get after several years of getting ripped off and searching for people who have seen the light!! anything I want !!! not quite.. I dont know a chemist persay.. but the magical half dozen, molly, LSD, DMT, mushrooms.. other various tryptamines and phenethylamines are always available...
> 
> and to those that can't get mescaline   ARE YOU KIDDING ME !!! have you not heard of san pedro???? quit being so lazy...
> 
> but yes.. even in an indian community I have yet to find "peyote".. not that I would have the balls/stomach to get down yet.... but I would def pick up a substantial amount for the time that I will need that journey!!




 Are you saying there are differences in the san pedro and peyote actives?


 There is no MDMA around here that I know of.


----------



## boogerbear

I'm in NC and i have the hardest time finding acid


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

PCP, heroin, mescaline = definantly the rarest.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

boogerbear said:
			
		

> I'm in NC and i have the hardest time finding acid



LSD is EVERYWHERE in NC. you need to make new friends  %)


----------



## boogerbear

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> LSD is EVERYWHERE in NC. you need to make new friends  %)



sounds like I may have to I can get h anytime but for some reason lsd is hard to come by


----------



## ControlDenied

here it would be heroin - it's virtually non-existent. that, meth and speed


----------



## mr.dubs

Pure coke, shrooms,... but the biggest dissapearance lately is liquid g, and theres a huge demand for it here


----------



## LordKrishna

pcp


----------



## XperienceMe

Mescaline extract
and any other research chemicals such as 2cb 2ci and ect... sometimes we get them pressed in a E pill about it...


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

yes mescaline is super hard for me to find aswell!
only in big psytrance festivals.


----------



## tripkeeper

after 4 months of searching and honestly finding EVERYTHING except ketamine. I was offering up some crazy prices for it and still no one could make it happen.. oh so sad. The Nati and K are like Oil and water


----------



## MistyMountainHop

Im pretty sure pure MDMA powder would be the hardest to get.. and peyote..
I live in Oklahoma.. meth,morphine,crack,X,and weed are the easiest for me to get.

[edit: no sourcing! -@E]


----------



## eye kant spehll

tripkeeper said:
			
		

> after 4 months of searching and honestly finding EVERYTHING except ketamine. I was offering up some crazy prices for it and still no one could make it happen.. oh so sad. The Nati and K are like Oil and water



lol how crazy is crazy lol

<snip> a gram ?!

=P

NO PRICES!


----------



## LordKrishna

I once offered <snip> fro an untapped 10ml vial. noone could produce so I got my self for cheaper.

NO PRICES!


----------



## carsons_koolaid

i live in kentucky and the only things i've been able to come across is weed, crack, and pills. (pills are harder to come by, they're real strict about prescribing controlled substances in my area). the weed is shitty, and crack is everywhere. i usually get what pills i do find from crackheads selling them to buy their crack, lol. when i lived in ohio i could get just about anything though. heroin is nonexistent in my area... you have to drive to cincy to get it, 4 hours away.


----------



## Drock5723

For me in Atlanta...OC, OC and let's see what else - Oh yeah...OC.  Perhaps I need new friends.


----------



## Shattered Mind

*Hydrocodone...*

Everywhere...


----------



## tokin'

Here I'd say the following:

1.) PCP
2.) Ketamine
3.) DMT (I know it's out there, nobody shares )
4.) Methamphetamine

That's about it for the tri-state area. Heroin is more common in my smallish town than hooking up with nugs or even mids nowadays.


----------



## pin

pcp

everything else seems easy to find, bud seems hard to find sometimes for some reason i fucking hate drought season


----------



## edit123

Mescaline. I've never encountered anyone selling it, and it's not for lack of searching. There are, however, many people who foolishly grow San Pedro in their front yards...so my friend carries around a hatchet in his car. Haha.

Also, more recently, mushrooms seem impossible to find in my town. They seem to come and go throughout various parts of the year.


----------



## kkaisu

Des Moines, Iowa - heroin - No one I know has known anyone who has seen it let alone tried it - in this city. This is a good for me, because I know I would love it. 
I read the jail inmate listing every day or every other day for Des Moines, in the past 2-3 years I have seen maybe 2 people arrested for heroin possession and they lived together.


----------



## chrisinabox

Dallas, Texas:

i would say mescaline or mushrooms or high quality lsd or real powder heroin

easiest is black tar heroin, weed, benzos, coke, etc...


----------



## neverstop

mescaline, RC's

it fucking rains acid and hails shrooms but no one has any god damn mescaline

East Bay California


----------



## Shambot

No oxys in dc.... : (


----------



## 95Land

No meth or pcp in Connecticut, goddammit.


----------



## Pengwin

LordKrishna said:
			
		

> I once offered <snip> fro an untapped 10ml vial. noone could produce so I got my self for cheaper.
> 
> NO PRICES!


yeah i'd say k is the rarest in va though i've seen it come through quite a few times


----------



## egizzel337

HEROIN! in louisiana heroin is there but it lurks behind the scenes with old tymers and (from what i hear) is pretty big in new orleans but i am 2 hours away from the NO so..... most opiate addicts in south louisiana are on oxy hydros and etc but heroin is far and few between for me at least  one day we shal unite and it will be pure ecstasy!


----------



## egizzel337

oh yea i forgot to mention the southern drug scene stereotype
mexican brick weed
crack/powder coke
what i like to call methtasy (bunk cheap x)
and limited pharms  
but thats southern louisiana in a nutshell


----------



## Drock

in Nebraska  ecstasy or lsd


----------



## dankassheadies

ketamine almost no one has heard of it


----------



## johanneschimpo

I live in California and I'm just a stones throw from several different big cities.
I know hippies, junkies, preppies, trippers, bums, jocks, squares, etc....
I no longer use drugs, but I never was detached. I could find, and have tried, a lot of shit.
Yet I've never encountered PCP once. I've never even heard anybody talk about it or know somebody who has tried it. Its just not in my reach/scene.
(Although I could get to Compton in an hour, the so-called PCP capital of the world).



Its the pretty much the only (non-obscure) drug I haven't used.
DAMN YOU, PCP!!!!
You're ruining my collection!!!


----------



## XperienceMe

^ try a jungle/dnb rave


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

ummm more like a punk show.
Jungelists prefer their k more than anything else.


----------



## leiphos

weed man. cant a dude just get a nice j? jk


----------



## elementflip8

hmm.
It seems in Nebraska, Acid is almost impossible to get. 
Shrooms has came around a few times, and i think is making its way back here soon.
and of course drugs like PCP, and mescaline are also rare.

Even MDMA has been dry lately.
Bummer.


----------



## Swerlz

Here in South Florida.. there seems to be no Ketamine in the tricounty area


----------



## snowboarder88

probobly ketmine


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

thats so silly for me,
because in my area... i can get around 4-5 different kinds of ketamine (different %'s).


----------



## Mehm

i have shitty hooks and wouldn't know what's around..

but i'll bet no one has pcp. for sure

damn you pcp :D


----------



## Bill

I've never seen PCP but my gf said she smoked some a few years before she met me. Other rare drugs would include DMT, Mescaline, and MDA.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

i can get dmt.
but pcp? its around just never tried.


----------



## kzorro

I've never seen Ketamine or PCP, but the rarest drug in my area that I'm actually interested in is heroin.


----------



## Mehm

you are all aware that mescaline exists in a legal cactus, right?

unless you are really high up the psych food chain or know a chemist, don't bet on ever seeing the pure chemical form.


----------



## crazymanj

in ak theres many kinds of shrooms, lsd, designer hallucinogens, weed, x, meth, and some coke, downers are uncommon, opium is very rare and I've never seen H.


----------



## Silent G

Mehm said:
			
		

> you are all aware that mescaline exists in a legal cactus, right?
> 
> unless you are really high up the psych food chain or know a chemist, don't bet on ever seeing the pure chemical form.



I completely agree with the second part.

MANY people I've met don't want to eat several "cobs" of San Pedro or a little less of Peruvian Torch. I've known plenty of people who said the effort and cost of eating "legal" cactus is inferior to eating almost any other hallucinogens.


----------



## Mehm

^^then i suggest they get on the internet and learn how to do drugs :D

you can make an extract from 2 feet of pedro, so that you only have to drink a half glass of puke sludge.  well worth it if you like that kind of thing


----------



## Nagelfar

Lets face it everyone:

Quaaludes. (Followed by every other hard to synthesize pharmaceutical that has been taken off the legal market)

I've never come across fentanyl or AMF, but, again, haven't asked around or looked.


----------



## second650

im gonna say heroin here in redwood city n. california....


----------



## memachineme

here in southern ON we have a pretty wide variety of shit... I've heard of acid, shrooms, and even opium that goes around up here
we also supposedly have bomb k in toronto  
rarest I'd say would probably be mescaline/peyote


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

I would say GHB, PCP, and pure 2CB.  Obviously all of the other research chems too.


----------



## auto238367

heroin.

smalltown, ontario


----------



## adventurer

Ketamine is non existant in Naples, Florida


----------



## xxkcxx

I'm sure it's not "my area" since I'm in Chicago, but I haven't gotten my hands on PCP, mescaline or decent LSD for a long time.


----------



## Seanjay

pcp


edit:new york


----------



## drunken_etard

Fuck it seems like i got the opposite problem of everyone else  here..
I can get all the LSD, 5-meo-DMT, and RCS i want..(2c-e, 2c-i and 2c-t-7) but i cant find any Heroin or Meth here in Ottawa, Ontario. Sucks...I have so much dmt and LSD but no heroin...cry cry cry


----------



## ISTANDALONE

100mg Roxicontin's, for my area they're super rare and kick like a mule (unless your tolerence is like mine)


----------



## mmmCHRISx

Theres no 100mg roxicontins. Most likely they were mscontin.


----------



## ISTANDALONE

mmmCHRISx said:


> Theres no 100mg roxicontins. Most likely they were mscontin.



Quite possible, i'm by no means a pro when it comes to all the variations of opiates


----------



## 95Land

Quality crystal meth(shards, glass, etc.)


----------



## seafoodcannibal

shrooms, mdma, acid. i ask all over but no luck


----------



## Swerlz

Ketamine and LSD in South Florida.. though the Acid usually flows on the summertime, just not now =(


----------



## valarwen

*today in charlevoix pq canada*

The only not rare drug is speed...the most wanted and hard to find but that you can find sometimes is ecstasy...lsd occassionnaly...a lot of weed Coke if your friendly with the right persons....everything else forget it ..heroin not even in quebec city, I got 2ci one time.
sorry for my english


----------



## egor

its about a draw between pcp and methaqualone. I see each once a year at best


----------



## waterfreak

acid!!!!


----------



## ControlDenied

at the moment, everything. i have no idea where to get anything or where to start. not a pleasant place to be


----------



## XperienceMe

Start going to concerts,raves, festivals, college parties... ^'


----------



## ControlDenied

no festivals, raves, and barely any concerts around here.... i wandered by an all-ages skater-rock type thing yesterday but felt too weird approaching high schooll kids


----------



## psilophile.7

Blazin_Ridim said:


> Also something really hard to find is DMT if u find DMT its like winning the lottery



Can get it steady, but it's real expensive.


----------



## thcontin

weird here in bumfuck north dakota i can get LSD, any type or RC, super dank meth(not that i do it but its everywhere) OC, Morph, Fent, chronic weed and DMT. but No Smack and only bunk ass rolls.....whats a kid to do


----------



## ControlDenied

damn bumfuck north dakota. well i dont have any sources in the city...not even one... i get my weed from someone i know from way back in my hometown
but i still think its probly a lot easier for you warmongering american yankeedoodledandies to get OC's percs morphs and clonos and shove em up your hippity-hoppiting anuses. :D


----------



## XjonesX18

Cabot(where i live) is good for the most part. Some times we will have loads of acid,bars,OC,morphine patches,oxymorphone,mscontin,GHB,sherm,pretty much you name it we usually have it.  But whats really weird is we run dry on weed??? Whats up with that. Peyote and tru Hash is not so easy to find


----------



## LillyF40

Nagelfar said:


> Lets face it everyone:
> 
> Quaaludes. (Followed by every other hard to synthesize pharmaceutical that has been taken off the legal market)
> 
> I've never come across fentanyl or AMF, but, again, haven't asked around or looked.



Finally someone after my own heart I thought I was the only one here that cared about Ludes. and downers, which made me feel really old...So thanks for letting me know that someone other than myself knows what a 714 is
Well, getting back to the question, if I were looking for anything, I would find it. I have however never seen tried nor wanted PCP, LSD, and some of the new stuff that scares the shit out of me..
There are a few drugs that I doubt I could find, and that would be Reds, yellows and rainbows..Real names Seconal, nembutal, Tuinal..Barbituates from the 60's and 70's....Those were the days..I am lucky I survived.....

LillyF40


----------



## i8hooked

LillyF40 said:


> Finally someone after my own heart I thought I was the only one here that cared about Ludes. and downers, which made me feel really old...So thanks for letting me know that someone other than myself knows what a 714 is
> Well, getting back to the question, if I were looking for anything, I would find it. I have however never seen tried nor wanted PCP, LSD, and some of the new stuff that scares the shit out of me..
> There are a few drugs that I doubt I could find, and that would be Reds, yellows and rainbows..Real names Seconal, nembutal, Tuinal..Barbituates from the 60's and 70's....Those were the days..I am lucky I survived.....
> 
> LillyF40



rorer 714....sopers...AS....lemon
brings back memories..*sigh*.. At one time, my sister and I had over 4,000 as's in our stash. dont ask how we got them. but I will tell you that I had to drive my mother to the ER to have her stomach pumped and she spent 8 days in CCU afterward. People had the tendancy to lose count of how many they had taken....I will never forget.


----------



## i8hooked

Without a doubt, Heroin. Alabama.
It is around, but scarce and expensive..


----------



## noroller

lsd shroms and pcp neva in new orleans


----------



## ControlDenied

why is the grass black on one side and white on the other?? we have tons of acid and shrooms...and more weed than human beings... but no opiates, pills or high tech stuff. then you poor city folk are craving the naturals and the old-fashioned psychs while you're stuck with those golden and diamond-crusted pills!


----------



## m1ntz

I shud feel privledged to have people selling K here like no tomarrow, unlimited supply. 
Yea i'd have to go with pure MDMA *drool*


----------



## J.Tweezy

the rarest drug in central california is either heroin or coke i see alot more coke than heroin but a lot of the time the coke has been cut by so many dealer's that your snorting more filler than killer. So bomb coke is pretty tought to find unless you got that hood connect.


----------



## Geist89

Pretty much anything other than weed, coke, E, and Vicodin is virtually unheard of around my area.  Hell, people don't even know what LSD is.  I have to go and find my fun stuff (acid, 2C's, etc.) at raves or online. 8)


----------



## Kenaz

egor said:


> its about a draw between pcp and methaqualone. I see each once a year at best



I only WISH I could see methaqualone once a year.   

I also haven't seen Placidyl (Ethchlorvynol) or any of the more entertaining barbituates since I was a teenager.  I heard those were fun: can't say I remember.  (If you think Xanax can black your ass out, you never tried barbs... ).


----------



## Geist89

Kenaz said:


> I only WISH I could see methaqualone once a year.
> 
> I also haven't seen Placidyl (Ethchlorvynol) or any of the more entertaining barbituates since I was a teenager.  I heard those were fun: can't say I remember.  (If you think Xanax can black your ass out, you never tried barbs... ).



I loved that one time when I got scripted secobarbital.


----------



## i8hooked

J.Tweezy said:


> the rarest drug in central california is either heroin or coke i see alot more coke than heroin but a lot of the time the coke has been cut by so many dealer's that your snorting more filler than killer. So bomb coke is pretty tough to find unless you got that hood connect.



I wouldnt have guessed that. Ive never been to Cali. so I would have assumed heroin to be readily avail. throughout the entire state.


----------



## Chemical Wizard

I live in the Kootenays, and 2C-B makes its way around here from time to time I'm told, but I've never seen it.  Ketamine seems elusive to me.  I've only ever got it once.  That was back in Ontario though.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

K is very much at its peak in ottawa right now.


----------



## Bomboclat

methaqualone


----------



## funknsoul1

I live in the Florida panhandle, and heroin is virtually non-existent here. I've been in the drug culture from every illegal drug under the sun, including DMT, LSD, and stuuf people say is hard to find, to every kind of pharmy in the book... but i have never seen heroin here. not even once.


----------



## SuperJoint

i live in Canada and i would say the rarest thing for me to find would be opium..
theres tons of lsd thats comes from the west coast at least, along with other common street drugs


----------



## AK911dog

Hmm, dillies?


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

apparently on the gulfcoast of florida its heroin


----------



## geetarplyr

For me its E right now. Sucks!


----------



## Kenaz

AK911dog said:


> Opium or Dilaudid, I haven't seen either in way too long. Although, I haven't really been looking for the Dilaudid, and I plan on growing poppies this spring, so I'll have enough Opium to last me the entire summer.



I wouldn't count your opium before it's smoked.  Opium is a pretty labor-intensive crop: you're going to be slicing a lot of poppy pods and scraping off tiny bits of latex for a while.  I posted a UN paper a while back: going by the figures they gave, you'd need about 10 square meters of poppy plants (a little less than 1,000 square feet) to yield 100g of opium.  

If you have enough room in your backyard for a 30 x 30 patch of poppies, it could definitely work.  There's no harm in trying, and I'd certainly enjoy 100g of opium for a good long while.  But you'd probably be better off getting some pods and making tea.


----------



## Swerlz

there is virtually no ketamine in south Florida


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Swerz said:


> there is virtually no ketamine in south Florida



there is virtually no pain killers in the fort myers area and all I wanted was to be lit new years eve...god damn i miss you jersey.


----------



## Seanjay

Methamphetamine hands down.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

LSD but i just dont feel like travelling. Its around im just lazy sometimes


----------



## i8hooked

Kenaz said:


> I wouldn't count your opium before it's smoked.  Opium is a pretty labor-intensive crop: you're going to be slicing a lot of poppy pods and scraping off tiny bits of latex for a while.  I posted a UN paper a while back: going by the figures they gave, you'd need about 10 square meters of poppy plants (a little less than 1,000 square feet) to yield 100g of opium.
> 
> If you have enough room in your backyard for a 30 x 30 patch of poppies, it could definitely work.  There's no harm in trying, and I'd certainly enjoy 100g of opium for a good long while.  But you'd probably be better off getting some pods and making tea.


I beg to differ sir...
The amount of latex depends on the time of day, the temperature, the strain of poppy and the amount of time one allows the pod to weep after lancing.
I grow poppy every year and have done so for about a decade now.
The good thing about smoking opium is that you run out before you have time to get addicted.


----------



## Kenaz

i8hooked said:


> I beg to differ sir...
> The amount of latex depends on the time of day, the temperature, the strain of poppy and the amount of time one allows the pod to weep after lancing.
> I grow poppy every year and have done so for about a decade now.
> The good thing about smoking opium is that you run out before you have time to get addicted.



Please do tell me more: this is an area where I'd love to be corrected.  I'm presently living in an apartment but I hope to be moving soon and would love to decorate my yard with some nice flowers.  If I could combine my floral arrangements with some smokable entertainment, I would be most pleased.


----------



## tyzorg

AlreadyOnTheNod said:


> there is virtually no pain killers in the fort myers area and all I wanted was to be lit new years eve...god damn i miss you jersey.



Trust me. theres plenty in the 239...

PLENTY.


just have to know who to talk to.


----------



## crowenate

in the tri cities everybody knows everybody and between friends of friends you can find anything that is around for the best prices in the are and thats still crazy but heroin is the hardest to find and it cost 50 bucks for 1 bag, you can get coke but unless you get it from the mexicans in quantity its stepped on bad and 200-230 a ball 100 a gram. 10-15 years ago lsd, and shrooms were everywhere, its just now started coming back around, mostly thats a young generation drug.


----------



## Too many doses

tyzorg said:


> Trust me. theres plenty in the 239...
> 
> PLENTY.
> 
> 
> just have to know who to talk to.



PK's, weed, and coke are rampant in Florida especially south Florida although heroin is hard to source here.


----------



## cubbie

ketamine and 2-cb


----------



## TheMSDR

Hmm...

I've never seen PCP around but I read somewhere that most of it in the US is produced right here in L.A. Never seen straight mescaline or peyote, but san pedro grows all over around here. Got DMT once a couple years ago, haven't seen it since. Never seen pure MDMA (and at the moment I can't even seem to find a pill that contains MDxx at all, fucking piperazines...). I can find plenty vicodin and codeine (or black tar heroin) but no oxy, and I've never seen any opium. The Scheduled RCs (2cb, 5-MeO-DIPT, 2C-T-7...)are almost impossible to find but some of the legal ones (5-MeO-DMT, 2ce, 2ci) are around from time to time. GHB is very rare but I happen to have a source at the moment...

Other things I have never seen or even heard rumors of:
Qualudes 
Barbiturates
Street Amphetamine (its all meth or adderall)


----------



## rath

Rarest drug in my area is soberity.


----------



## wappedout

im from northern ireland and believe it or not the hardest drug for me to come across at the minute is an MDMA xtc pill 
all the pills these days are filled with that piperazine shite


----------



## Bomboclat

TheMSDR said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I've never seen *PCP *around but I read somewhere that most of it in the US is produced right here in L.A. Never seen straight mescaline or peyote, but san pedro grows all over around here. Got DMT once a couple years ago, haven't seen it since. Never seen *pure MDMA* (and at the moment *I can't even seem to find a pill that contains MDxx at all, fucking piperazines*...). I can find plenty vicodin and codeine (or black tar heroin) but no oxy, and I've never seen any opium. The Scheduled RCs (2cb, 5-MeO-DIPT, 2C-T-7...)are almost impossible to find but some of the legal ones (5-MeO-DMT, 2ce, 2ci) are around from time to time. GHB is very rare but I happen to have a source at the moment...



If those (in bold) are truely rare for you, then you're not looking hard enough in socal!!!! haha


----------



## TheMSDR

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> If those (in bold) are truely rare for you, then you're not looking hard enough in socal!!!! haha



I can't say I've ever really looked for PCP, that substance like most psychedelic dissociatives (i.e. DXM and Ketamine with which I am familiar) never really seemed appealing to me. No one has ever offered it to me. Personally,  I only know its around here every once in a while because a few of my close friends have gotten thier hands on cannabis soaked in PCP in the past.

I've gotten pleanty of clean MDMA pills here in the past. I was getting the blue Buddhas and green Kappa Ladies for a while not too long ago. But (in my circles at least) there have only been piperazines and meth-bombs in the last couple of months. 

I've never seen MDMA powder, pure or otherwise. The closest I ever got to molly are the  MDA wafers that float around the SF Bay Area every so often. 

The worst part is I _*KNOW*_ it's out there and I just haven't meet the right people yet. Such a tease...


----------



## caius

LSD and RCs are hard to come by in my area recently.  i know that they're around though.


----------



## runninkoma

you know what? it's crazy but it's easier to score crack and dope in my hood then it is weed!!! wtf? i mean i'm not sayin it's not around, but you can find a bag of hard just layin around on the sidewalk, but it'll take you a minute to find some tree!!! fuckin crazy


----------



## Bomboclat

TheMSDR said:


> I only know its around here every once in a while because a few of my close friends have gotten thier hands on cannabis soaked in PCP in the past.



Its actually not as common as people think to get cannabis soaked in PCP.

You're usually just getting some weird ghetto pot and not actually PCP. Its not unheard of because Ive seen it once or twice (and a few times on purpose, my time being one of them.) but its not like every other time someone gets pot they're getting PCP along with it.

As for the rest of it I'm not going to go into that because i think it might be sourcing to give any more info but its out there fersureeeeee
shit most of the stuff I get is pure molly or pure MDMA pressed!


----------



## Falc0

LSD and Molly.  I have to travel to get both(3+ hours), kind of blows.


----------



## harveydent85

*Motor City Blues*

the rarest things around here I would say are acid(real acid), K, and meth. I'm super connected i'm only just now getting my hands on some acid every now and then. but k and meth are casper.
1


----------



## LumaDaylight

probably peyote/mescaline in ATL...but DMT, thats a diff story


----------



## onceinawhile

Unadulterated MDMA pills are tough to find in my part of FL these days.


----------



## Chaos1928

nothings too rare, just gotta know where to look. if you want rc's just figure out which dealers selling the fake e with the rc's in em =]. it would be hard for me to find ketamine, mescaline, or peyote. haven't seen nitrous in a while either.


----------



## Hasso

No H in my town, but OC is available most of the time. On the street it's easier to score crack than it is weed - which is sort of depressing.


----------



## I_get_down 86

I cant find ketamine and I really wanna try it.


----------



## den3ial

yet to find ketamine or lsd back home


----------



## I GABA groanwurst

dmt ahhhhh and mescaline rare. cfam and pure mdma mda nonexistent obviously pcp and ludes, barbs whatever everything else is to be found with some effort


----------



## xyther4523

im gonna have to say meth and ketamine. lsd is actually fairly common here (thank god!)
but things like painkillers, heroin and coke are here, but just a little harder to find.


----------



## Gormur

well I'm living in two cities at the time...

Nashville - probably lsd. i've heard of it once, someone slinging blotter for double the market value (won't list digits) and who knows how pure the crystal was..

Hollywood - if you know a lot of people here, you don't even need to look for a lot of things..and prices are killer..but i haven't come across any ghb.


----------



## hypnotiq88

I'm at a small town near Calgary and it's nearly impossible to find anything...unless you go to Calgary or know the right people. The only thing we have on a regular basis is weed and shrooms. Everything else comes around once in a blue moon. Kinda sucks


----------



## northskyfla

onceinawhile said:


> Unadulterated MDMA pills are tough to find in my part of FL these days.



Same here in SFL. I dont understand the logic behind it, it just pushes people away from doing it anymore.


----------



## mikeyvuitton

Chicago SW suburbs= hard to find Keta and decent acid.


----------



## BootsBoots

i'm in Wy, and E is SO HARD to find. everything here is Meth, Meth, Meth. ugh. i miss when i used to live in Ca.
 K, LSD and E in abundance.


----------



## sprayo1e

The rarest drug in my area would have to be everything but weed and meth. I wish there were more oxys and percs out here!


----------



## cero

BootsBoots said:


> i'm in Wy, and E is SO HARD to find. everything here is Meth, Meth, Meth. ugh. i miss when i used to live in Ca.
> K, LSD and E in abundance.


Clean pills are usually hard to find around here, but lately they have been REALLY CLEAN here.

I'm loving it,, unfortunately it's a time where money is tight so it blows.

LSD.. I've never tried to get but if I ask some dealers around for it I know I could probably find it.

I would say meth would be one of the harder ones to get my hands on here.. I know it's in baltimore but I don't know anyone that would know where to get it.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

MDMA is one of the trickier things to find these days.  And K is not usually hard to find but im missing it as of late


----------



## heroin

gotta be pcp i can find eavry thing but pcp . to get it youd have to travel at least 9 hours


----------



## Anders'ofyelow

LSD here in South Florida. I bought it once for my brother three years ago and have been pissed off since for not taking it myself. $15 a hit then. I've been wanting to try it forever now, and the closest thing I've had to a psychedelic experience was taking 1.5 g of shrooms once. 

I know that S. Florida has Ultrafest and all, but I've had no luck at places like that.

Oh, and I've never seen anyone with Opium or PCP. Ecstasy is the thing to do around here.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Atleast you have nice weather?


----------



## thehaight954

northskyfla said:


> Same here in SFL. I dont understand the logic behind it, it just pushes people away from doing it anymore.



theres mad clean pills if you know where too look. no papers though in mia but its around.


----------



## Bomboclat

ketamine has now turned into the rarest drug in my area 
WHY DRUG GODS, WHY?!?!?!


----------



## GreenMachine

cero said:


> Clean pills are usually hard to find around here, but lately they have been REALLY CLEAN here.
> 
> I'm loving it,, unfortunately it's a time where money is tight so it blows.
> 
> LSD.. I've never tried to get but if I ask some dealers around for it I know I could probably find it.
> 
> I would say meth would be one of the harder ones to get my hands on here.. I know it's in baltimore but I don't know anyone that would know where to get it.



word up, at first glance MD appears like you cant find much but you can pretty much find anything once you look in the right places. 

yet to come across mescaline and opium in-state though.


----------



## rangrz

<insert obscure PEA or tryptamine  like 2-c-t-21 or 5-meo-DALT here>
<insert obscure analog like rolicyclidine or 4-ohmefentanyl here>
<insert obsolete or obscure pharm like secobarbital or pemoline here>

amirite?


----------



## Delsyd

^ couldnt agree with you more, good sir.


----------



## Ultiman

Cant find any pain pills nor heroin here in west miami. Clean MDMA was a problem for a while but that changed recently


----------



## Kudos

LSD in QC


----------



## psynirvana01

in lincoln, nebraska it would have to be LSD, heroin, and PCP, and of course peyote just like everywhere else


----------



## Stabz

Heroin or Meth/Ice here on the northern border of Rhode Island, although i hear in the homosexual crowd or whatever thats not a problem.


----------



## ControlDenied

it sounds like the availability really depends on the individual and their connects. dunno how you'd chart the general presence of it and its amount... by ripping offall the walls and roofs in the city?


----------



## chrisinabox

prolly phencyclidine here in dallas


----------



## KeepJimMorrisonAli

Maybe it's because I'm a little blond white boy that looks like he's 15-16, but I would say nearly everything. Cocaine, weed, and crack are all that's super easy to get around here (that shits EVERYWHERE.) Ecstasy is almost IMPOSSIBLE to get, and when you do get it then there's probably an 85% chance that it's fake. LSD and shrooms must be readily available because I know TONS of people that say they used to do it, the problem is NONE of those people have their connections anymore. Heroin I know one person that used to do it and doesn't anymore, I texted him and asked, "Hey, do you still do that shit you did with me that one time in your apartment?" He called me back and SCREAMED at me like I did something wrong, so I said never mind. As far as methamphetamine's and everything else, forget about it. Though, pills aren't too hard to find.


----------



## adolfzilla

psynirvana01 said:


> in lincoln, nebraska it would have to be LSD, heroin, and PCP, and of course peyote just like everywhere else



I second this, but for omaha nebraska


----------



## chemical ali

im in halifax, ns and i know there's heroin because we have a methadone clinic but you'd have to venture into the ghetto and would most likely get robbed


----------



## JfromTO

In Toronto, we've gone through many cycles. 

I remember in the late 90's when the rave scene was at its peak and high-quality methamphetamine was very cheap and available. Now it's hard to find outside a small circle of tweeker club kids and ice-smoking bodybuilders. 

With LSD, the early-to-mid-90's was a great time and I went on many dozens of trips until availability waned in the early 2000's.

Peyote and mescaline have never been easy to get here, but several years ago (2001)  kick-ass mescaline was coming in from Montreal, which apparently used to have a lot of the shit. Nowadays, this is probably the rarest drug in TO.

Ketamine is another one of those things that used to be very popular in Toronto, but has become hard to find. From the late 90's up until 2002, 100% K was readily available. I think it used to go for <snip> a ball, but it's been a while. I've heard that it's still around, but I doubt the quality is what it used to be. As for PCP, it was also somewhat available when the rave scene was at its peak in the mid-to-late 90's, but very hard to find now.

Barbiturates like seconal and amobarbital are actually being produced by enterprising chemists in the city, but are otherwise very hard to find. The market has been replaced by benzos, which are ever-present and cheap.

E is another thing that used to be so cheap and of such high quality in Toronto and has really tapered off with the waning popularity of the rave scene. I know it's still out there, but it's not nearly as good as it used to be or as easy to get. 

Otherwise, Toronto is swimming in drugs: Hash, weed, coke, crack, prescription painkillers, benzos, mushrooms  are the most prolific. Heroin is also pretty easy-to-get if you know where to look.

no price discussion allowed. since you're new here, please be sure to read the guidelines posted at the top of the forum.  thank you

welcome to Bluelight


----------



## morphonorconic

Good Lord,  in Northern California there's MDMA, Ketamine, any pyschedelic you can think of: 2c-b,2c-e,2c-ijklmnop, LSD, DMT, AMT, all different kinds of laboratory cultivated mushrooms, and on and on, etc.  Any strain/phenotype of indoor, greenhouse, or outdoor marijuana you could possibly want or find in the Cannabible is available in any quantity, cheap and organic.  It is absolutely ridiculous.  And the area is completely plagued with Methamphetamine as well.

But as for opioids, forget about it.  There is nothing.  I'm convinced Heroin does not exist here, and there are hardly any pharmaceutical opioids either.  And there is certainly no particular place one can go to find these items, as you could pretty much _anywhere_ else.


----------



## Getdowntobusiness

PCP is hard to get here in Maine


----------



## Mystery Brew

Like  person posted earlier, it depends on the person and there crowd. Im sure there are drugs of all sorts floating through town.

mdma always seems like a bust here


----------



## funkmaster

Here in houston it has to be LSD, mushrooms and peyote. Everything else is easy easy easy to find anywhere except of course other psychedelics.


----------



## ControlDenied

you can get anything just about anywhere. even (especially?) in the most god-forsaken places. i dont believe for a second in vancouver island that hallucinogens are rare...it is swarming with hippies... also, in houston there's gota the same. just ask a mexican to scurry over some cactii from across the border.


----------



## daysonatrain

yup, i lived on vancouver island for 4 monthes and was getting great acid for 6$ a hit and ounces of shrooms for 50.  living in maine now, id say k, and the research chemicals.  another mainer said pcp, but ive never wanted to find that so i cant say.


----------



## tiktiktik

Billings, MT
Heroin is impossible to find.
Meth is availible everywhere...as is weed...
Almost everything is hard...mescaline is not to hard odly....


----------



## XperiencedMe2

NJ/NYC


*Yes:*
Benzos
Opiates pills
Mushrooms
Weed
Benzo
Molly
Ecstasy
Pcp
Ketamine
Lsd
Research Chemicals
Heroin tar/brown
Meth

*No:*
Opium
China white heroin
Hash


----------



## Ravr

It's a big city(Toronto), so basically everything you want you can find...  More concern for quality though, especially things like Ketamine


----------



## TylrTxOpiates

I'm in East Texas and we NEVER see any Heroin around here. Less potent opiates such as codiene and hydrocodone are everywhere, but I have always had to make trips to bigger cities like Austin to get H.


----------



## sub21lime

opium


----------



## ControlDenied

atm def. opiates


----------



## sunflash876

In my area meth is easy to find, cocaine is impossible, never hear anything of it these days, along with opium, x, and lsd...and I'm pretty sure nobody even knows what Ketamine is in my area. D:


----------



## nowdubnvr6

*YES*
Benzos
opiates
weed
coke
meth (everywhere fucking hate the shit)
LSD
Mushies
MDMA (i dunno i know theres beans around not sure if its MDMA)

*NO*
Never even heard of heroin around here
Never seen PCP nor wanted too
Opium every once in a while
RC's only seen 2-cb and one other around here not common

College town USA figure it out im in arkansas think big university only one in state


----------



## PharmTech09

Here in San Antonio I can get ALMOST ANY opes or benzos, weed, coke.  It's hard to come across psychedelics other than mushrooms or some real opium.


----------



## pahzed

LSD and K hands down


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Cid . . . xtc is getting hard to find . . . lotsa fakes recently . . . wonder if there was a BIG E bust like there was for Cid 15-years ago.


----------



## jnicolas1980

Oxy 30 mg, but I guess that's everywhere right now.


----------



## jackie jones

LSD is quite rare around here. Usually I have to go on a trip to SF to score with ease. I love that town.


----------



## Xellent70

Mescaline.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Mescaline is definantly rare.
You can find LSD and K if you really try to look.


----------



## adio67830

hm id have to say most psychedelics in general except for mushrooms and meth, everything else is flourishing


----------



## openflush

I rarely see herion anywhere.


----------



## phan

I've at least heard of most drugs being around once, but the one drug that has NEVER been around my town is ketamine.


----------



## treezy z

off the top of my head - i've only been able to get pcp and ketamine a handful of times, never seen meth except in rolls (ie not sold as meth,) never seen mescaline, never seen rc's but wouldn't really expect to as they aren't well known. ghb is rare but i can get 1,4 b no problem. i've been doing drugs for 10 years, known tons of drug dealers and users. this is in central mass, i've lived in worcester, a really shitty city full of drugs, and framingham, a less shitty town/city full of drugs.

edit: haven't really been involved with the drug scene for about a year so i can't say what's currently rare, but rolls, coke, shrooms, bud, h, and all types of pharmeceuticals are incredibly easy to get, as in i barely even look for, or don't at all look for these things and can find them.


----------



## retardilaudid kpin

theyre all around usually itll just maybe take a few hours by car and a lot of right connections, it all depends how deep down the rabit hole you go, if you want anyhting bad enough youll get it, but by means stated earlier, ketamine-vet centers, rare RXs like oxymorphone and high strength benzos like temazepam, triazolam, and the such have to be stolen from someones house, a crooked doctor, or forged scripts which are all highly illegal, however research chems, 5meo-mipt 5meo-dmt and analogues and some of the 2cs from alexander can be purchased off relable websites, however once again, to acquire access to those websites takes time, the drug world sure is interesting


----------



## trainwreckmolly

E pills that aren't dirty.


----------



## fluckimissed420

id say lsd and meth...


----------



## rincewindrocks

well, pcp, but ive never looked for it. lately, mushies, although my guy just said they're back. DMT is apparently floating around for the first time in like forever. and obviously coke, weed, meth, pills, e, and heroin are everywhere. I wonder if Ket is still available, I havent seen anyone using it lately, but Ive stayed the fuck away from it, wont even let people talk about it around me, so I dunno


----------



## Frankie_Gee

It can be a  very difficult thing for me, living in a place where heroin is rare to find.


----------



## Frankie_Gee

Steroids,Good quality weed. (I can get good weed, in fact but is hard for most people in Michigan) unless you live in Ann Arbor Michigan, In Ann Arbor, smoking weed in public is just a small fine, a mere civil infraction.  After all thats where the annual hash bash is held once a year  (lived there for over a year, it was a blast in Ann Arbor, best place to live in Michigan.


----------



## ZzZzZ

I see way too much E. Everywhere I turn there is all different kinds of high quality E. I can't find PCP or K or any dissociative


----------



## wappedout

MD fucken MA .. cant get any good chrystal MDMA or mdma pills anywerrrr in this country at all .. (northen ireland).. the place is completlty plasterd with pips.


----------



## Utah_4_life

the easiest to get up here in utah is probably E. And i mean mdma. we have so many pokeballs  i have tried 5 different ones now. Meth is everywhere like 5 a year get busted in my town. But definatly lsd is impossible to find up here i have been looking very hard for like a year.


----------



## Sunburn

I haven't even heard of anyone in my area who has tried DMT, let alone able to get their hands on it. Im starting to think that it is just s fairy tale.


----------



## omik

In SF as of late is seems to be LSD and K.


----------



## scottd420

*On the lookout*



alain4911 said:


> There are deffo all kindsa drugs in Atlantic Canada. I don't know specifically where you are, but Halifax has no shortage. Can't speak to much beyond that.



 I'm here in Halifax and must not be having good luck. I've got a connection for all that I need, except opioids. I've hit the local spots but can't seem to come across anything. I'm wondering if there is much of what I'm looking for? I don't want to bother you with any more comments or questions.


----------



## Neckerman

lsd and K are myth around hiah ( tampa bay are , FL )


----------



## serenity_in_dope

Is there REALLY a point in posting in a thread like this if you dont mention where you're actually FROM! :lol

In South Florida there's barely any Heroin, but there's lots of Pills (oxy's roxi's, etc...). Lots of crack/weed (i fucking hate both!) and shit like that, you would think South Florida would have ALL the good shit, it's way down south and right by the water, I never understood it? But the coke is AMAZING here....I shot up a dime and I was numb from my head to my toes, awesome coke...

Cant wait to be in Baltimore next week!


----------



## opy

toronto,-  heroin  tough as shit to find, the city is swimming with f.... crack though


----------



## Clinthumpdz

There is absolutley no heroin(black tar) in Tennessee ( nashville area)


----------



## ControlDenied

i wonder why heroin, and many other opiates/opioids, are so hard to find in much [if not most] of north america, but in some places (nj/ny/west coast) and all over europe, it is extreeeeemely common. i never understood this.


----------



## PepperSocks

crystal MDMA   Southeastern Ontario.


----------



## kroozer_*

cannot find any peyote/mescaline around here. Seems to be no L around either. A CRAP LOAD of 2CB though.


----------



## ~Stangzorized~

Heroin.


----------



## a100unitSHOT

The only thing I've never come across myself in oklahoma is pcp.  Heroin is pretty rare unless you have one of the half dozen people in the city's number who sells it.  That number is probably accurate too.


----------



## Spasticone

apparently LSD and hydromorphone....


----------



## tylerwashere

ketamine, no methamphetamine at ALL, both kinds of DMT  and sadly DOC


----------



## Zzyzx

DMT and other chemicals like the 2C-x,  DOx or 5MeO-x  are IMPOSSIBLE to find around here, i've never even heard people talking about them  (eastern canada)


----------



## PepperSocks

Well I would highly doubt that anywhere you would find "research chemicals" through underground sources.  That's pretty much entirely an internet phenomenon.  I could be wrong.  It just seems to me there's no way you could go asking people around if they knew where to get DOC and actually succeed.


----------



## Zzyzx

Well I tought one day i'd actually find someone in real life who knew about those, perhaps even someone that would use them and know where to get them and so, trough networking be able to get some. I got some 2C-B once but it was sold as MDMA wich is surprising considering 2C-B is rare  and sought for its unique effects


----------



## ControlDenied

what's with all the maritimers popping up on bL like wildflowers??? is it really going to be tropical urban centre of N.America in 2020?


----------



## MCMG

I could literally get anything except meth around here. Nobody in the city really uses meth they use crack.


----------



## Bomboclat

as of now most RC's, MDPV, and Mephedrone 
lameeeeee


----------



## tank90

basicly meth i nvr hear about anyone having it but everything else is not a problem


----------



## JumpinJackFlash

Sobriety that's what, MDMA seems to have dropped off the face of the planet (well the UK atleast) but luckily my honeymoon for that stuff ran out years ago, so no loss.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Here in jersey anything is easily obtainable, with the exception of methamphetamine.  I have never seen it or know anyone who has done it.


----------



## mr.dopeman

In durham are north carolina its methamphetamine.


----------



## Yen

Theres very little you cant find in Toronto with the right sources but the rarest things Ive seen are Mescalin and 2c-B


----------



## gomorrah

Heroin is by far the rarest to find here.  Synthetic opiates have replaced it.  Every once in a while someone will bring some to the Gulf Coast from New Orleans or Birmingham.  Oxycontin is in abundance, just about everyone around here uses an opiate of some type, which has me baffled as to why the lack of heroin?


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Adrenochrome, Phenethylamine.


----------



## pr0d1gy

DMT is rare everywhere ive lived. Never found anyone selling it and rarely found people who know much about it


----------



## morphinanymous

*Florida*

Deemsters (DMT) are all over the south go to any of the numerous music festival or shows which take place there. Heroin is impossible fucking impossible to find in the town which am living now. Also how can people in florida say there is any lack of PK's like oxys or roxys when you have walk in pain clinics.


----------



## TwisteTexan

texas is a big state, you can find whatever but I would say that heroin is pretty rare, although I know it is easy to come by in some urban areas it never really makes it to the smaller towns...


----------



## spiralstairs

In the GTA i've been able to find k, 2c's, pure mdma, even DMT(twice), but have never been able to score H.  Heroin seems the most difficult to access in my 10 years of drug use.  In Toronto crack is rampant, I mean everywhere...meth is easy to grab as well but h is a novelty.

2-3 years ago i did score some white heroin..smoked it...loved it...but in the past few years notta thing.  Morphine and dilaudid also hard to come by...the standard opoids (oxy's, percs) are around though.  

No more crack in toronto please!


----------



## Flipn bricks

*2 much*



woodpecker said:


> Unadulterated MDMA or MDA or hell even MDE whether pressed pills or powders. Dealers look at you very suspiciously if you ask for anything by chemical name.



Yea ya dumb ass, sounds likea fed


----------



## Flipn bricks

YOU GOTTA B CONNECTED    twin cities got it all


----------



## rl0149

Dam... my city must just be bad I can get everything lol. Although I have never heard anyone messing around with like 2C-i or 2C-b or those letter/number drugs lol.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

My city has everything, or can get anything... If you know the right people.


----------



## scotty2captin

Central PA has every drug possible, even some RC's (2c-e, 2c-i, doi, 4-aco-dipt, 5-meo dmt) the only thing i haven't seen is marijuana (sp?) and ghb.  Damn i'd like to try some of the marijuana stuff i hear its good shit


----------



## tyler2time

coke


----------



## eViLChEf

good coke, can get the bubblegummer bar shit with lido and inositol all day but alas, no good coke


----------



## ControlDenied

strangely enough...after rackin my brain id have to say Heroin. everything else is basically there, even the weirdest stuff pops up here and there but ive never heard of or seen heroin in my 22 years in maritimes canada. i think dilaudid, morphine and other pharms have replaced whatever need there is for it. it is kind of strange though especially considering opium also comes around now and then


----------



## daveykronick

weed, meth, coke, e - easy to find
oc, dilaudid, methadone, lsd, mushrooms - somewhat easy somewhat hard to find
heroin - hard to find
crack, pcp, research chemicals - very hard to find


----------



## krimynole

Cocaine, Kush, N these paul frank Monkeys Are Everywere....But i cant find any lsd in polk county


----------



## trainwreckmolly

I'm yet to see H at any point in my town.  mostly weed and coke.  L and E can be found on occasion.


----------



## chinky

have you tried norfolk?

norfolk has a higher african american population and a higher poverty rate. sounds like a better place to look to me.


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

LSD is tough to come by, and when it IS around it evaportes quickly

other stuff, you just have to find the right people


----------



## InfamouzJ23

In the Midwest (Indy, Louisville, Cincy,  St. Louis) It is IMPOSSIBLE to find GHB............I only did it once when i was in college at AU not Alabama, but the Better school in the state (waaar eaagllee A), it was awesome and i would do anything to get my hands on some, that shit was SOOOOO fun


----------



## InfamouzJ23

And the place I used to live Louisville, it was very hard to obtain Ketamine, one drug ive never done becuase its the ONLY drug not readily available in L'Ville.......literally.......I had to move just because everywhere I went (this is a city of over 1.3 million people, L'Ville is a Large City!) I would either run into a place or person that was always holding something.........whether it was opiates (fav), pharmys (xaniez rule, fentanyl and methadonez also fun), hall. (Acid, Mushrooms, DMT, Mescaline), CoKane (powder or hard), GOOD Rolls, and behind Cali, KY is the 2nd best grower of not just marijuana but HIGH TIMES WEED is EVERYWHERE ........I miss livin there but its my life, id rather be happy than dope sick


----------



## Swerlz

I haven't been in the game for a while, but it's been quite hard finding beans that are worth anyones time.


----------



## Damien

^ That's strange and sucks. We're pretty lucky with that out here in SoCal. Still can't find that 4-mar either. :D


----------



## cutlery69

Good MDMA is definitely the hardest thing for me to find now.
lsd, mush, ket, weed, percs all easy to find

It's funny because last year I would say the exact opposite.


----------



## JohnFoo

Real Opium. Absolutely unheard of. Everyone has multiple varieties of fake crap...and they think its real too thats whats even worse.


----------



## kiTTi

acid


----------



## EBCBoy

Leaded Gasoline is really difficult to find where I'm from, or even ethanol-free unleaded. So much more visual than ethanol cut unleaded.


----------



## chinky

Wow ^ this guy is a real comedian


----------



## Clinthumpdz

heroin, PCP, LSD, and Peyote or Mescaline... Yeah Nashville sux!


----------



## Unbreakable

Opium would be the hardest to find... since im white....most ppl that mess with it are middle eastern people or Asians....


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Ouch, where you from?


----------



## bosselot

probably lsd


----------



## babygetoboy

I'm in Detroit, and I've never heard, seen , talked about anything METH, I've always wanted to try it but I don't think it's in the city  , have never ever even heard of anyone taking it , let alone buying it and using it.  And I know a lot of drug users.  I honestly think there is no meth in Detroit at all.  Just hasn't gotten here yet.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Sorry, but I know for a fact that there is meth in Detroit. I guess you haven't been looking hard enough(personally why would you want to be looking for it at all?).


----------



## Unbreakable

^ go to myrtle beach , SC i know for a fact they got that shit there


----------



## bosselot

Hi Babygetoboy, I'm headed to Detroit tomorrow.


----------



## BrutalRollar

Cociane and Acid


----------



## Neo Incapacitator

Everything is hard to get here except weed, meth and opium


----------



## dubgaz

Here in Cavan I cant get anything? I need to find the people in the know.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Anything that's not weed, blues, or coke. It's practically impossible to find real LSD anymore.


----------



## tarvercc

real lsd


----------



## krimynole

Special K


----------



## accnamex

So Cal everything is findable :O


----------



## thelaughingman

Indiana, rarest drug is Peyote.


----------



## paranoid android

Real MDMA, heroin, phenethylamines like 2C-B ive never heard of being around at all either.


----------



## jarfunkle

33 years old and I have NEVER run into peyote, and trust me I keep my eyes and ears open. Some day...Some day...


----------



## jarfunkle

Also wanna say I agree with HoneyRoastedPeanut that I haven't seen any real LSD since I was about 16 years old. Man, those were the days...


----------



## pallidamors

happiness is the rarest drug of all to find.


----------



## jarfunkle

I agree pallidamors...

Although some of us have been blessed enough to have found that and are only trying to pass it along...


----------



## chinky

yawn


----------



## Bomboclat

I've learned that in SoCal almost everything in findable. Rare chems like 2C-B, 2C-T-7, and 5-MeO-DiPT are findable with a good source.

The only thing I find that is hard to find even with a good source, are DOx chemicals.

So as of now, DOx chemicals are the rarest drugs in my area.

Now, for those who enjoy LSD this can be a good thing, as DOx chemicals are often an adulterant in the LSD scene, but for those who just enjoy DOx chem's or are very interested in trying more of them (e.g. me), it's a very sad thing to be a part of.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

MDMA/LSD, i am only 16 though.


----------



## KevinKostner

i've never seen crystal meth in chicago...if you want to tweak just buy a pill thi


----------



## InvisibleEye

Opium, unfortunately...


----------



## ognobognob

people wonder why meth isnt around cities where heroin is way more abundant... its what the demand is.  too many junkies to looking for meth

around here meth is PREVALENT, but theres no junkies.  even in seattle heroin market is pushed out and meth is IN, and in a big way.  im so glad that places like chi, det, nyc, nj, balt, philly have the heroin scene still..  imo its a lot older dragon, and a lot wiser.


----------



## Serious

Good E, Meth, LSD, and pretty much all the psychedelics except Shrooms.


----------



## ognobognob

and your in CALIFORNIA?!?!?

can i ask where dude..?  

i spent 3 months TRAVELING in the northern portion (never going below frisco)  and as a transient in your state i have to say the EASIEST drugs to come across was good if not PURE MDA or MDMA and quality LSD.  I also got into a lot of ketamine and RC's...  all in a club setting, either chilling outside clubs, or going in to party and within 10 minutes having doses. 


literally, ANWHERE i went in california that was any sort of gathering of people, i was doses in 10 minutes or less, and it was cheap


----------



## oohcow

KevinKostner said:


> i've never seen crystal meth in chicago...if you want to tweak just buy a pill thi



NEVER seen crystal in chicago its over run with rocks and blows yo.

I've never seen peyote in my life and I'm pretty well connected... but i guess still not enough.


lol the guy that said in Florida there is just weed, blues,coke.... ahha blues is a term only floridans really know I think.... roxicodones =) my friend from florida was talkin about how everyone does these things


----------



## ognobognob

the little 30s that have R and 215 on them.... ya they are HUGE, bigger then oxies down there.  

i mean youve watched the oxycontin express i imagine?  

30s sell for more then oxycontin 40s do... which makes no sense cause the oxy has MORE... but i guess the shooters love the blues.  

cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap shit tho, florida is where its at for that


----------



## Titus

Peyote followed by meth (except in gay circles from what I understand).


----------



## Elilrac

Cleveland, OH- Pure MDMA (Or Any Chemical), Mescaline, K.  Everything Else Is Plentiful For The Most Part.


----------



## rocketgirl84

Rhode Island- Meth, PCP, mescaline, & Peyote

Heroin, Opiates, Crack, Coke, X, Shrooms, Acid, K, are all pretty easy to find


----------



## cure.the.radio

i'm in south georgia. a decent sized college town. 
easy to find: good weed, cid, rolls, coke and meth[don't mess with either] pills are easy but bring out the bullshit in people. crack is too easy for the towns own good. shrooms rain from the sky because "bull shit" is everywhere here. 
hard to find: H, hash surprisingly is nowhere to be seen, opium i've only found once. 
i'd have to say hash is really the rarest. i've smoked hash here but only cause people went out of town to atl or something and brought it back. H is around in the ghetto's they put out in the country to keep the black people out of town... :[ but still pretty hit or miss. it's a fucked up world.
absolutely no peyote or k... don't know why. psycs are usually pretty big in towns like this.


----------



## woamotive

The hardest drug to find, that I want, is opana. Anything else is just a few phone calls away-I just don't want it.


----------



## Unbreakable

Around this part, the hardest shit to find... is what i would call white people drugs... 

Such as:
DMT
LSD
Mescaline/Peyote 
Research Chemicals in all shapes(2c's,AMT,DOX, Dob, ect)
Shrooms

I live in "urban area" which most people want (heroin,Crack,Coke,Pcp,Weed,Benzo, Opiate Pharms,Mdma,Meth)

and if i would want any of those "white people" drugs... i would just go to Nyc area....and run into it...


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

Crystal meth and dmt i wanna try dmt so badd


----------



## theotherside

The hardest drug to find in h-town is oxymorphone(opana). I have been trying for a long time indeed but no one knows anyone .


----------



## rxavage

there is meth in ri and ma and not just in gay circles... i suggest you develop and appetite for thai/cambodian/laotian food


----------



## oohcow

Jack Jiggity Jaw said:


> Crystal meth and dmt i wanna try dmt so badd



tried it last summer... its everything you thought it would be.... and MORE......


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Jack Jiggity Jaw said:


> Crystal meth and dmt i wanna try dmt so badd



DMT is pretty easy to acquire if you do a little research.


----------



## yucatanboy2

From what I can tell, there is definitely plenty of weed, e, meth, acid, coke, mushrooms and heroin in Seattle.  I haven't heard of any of the various research chems around here at all.


----------



## k-opioid

I have never seen or heard about PCP or mescaline in the Minneapolis metropolitan area.


----------



## juniortha3rd

Maryland would be a great place to move if you were a methamphetine user trying to stop.

I've never even seen the stuff and I don't know anyone who has tried it

when people say "meth" here, they mean methadone!


----------



## dkmonk

No acid in Indiana

Ecstasy quality is none usually tried 3x pink dolphin, green kappa ladies, and red guns all did nothing or just got a little speedy for 30 minutes

Opium hardly any

shrooms rare


----------



## Liquid Sunshine

LSD. FUCKING LSD.

I've been waiting five years 

Time to get MORE PROACTIVE :D


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

Dude, you live in Oregon. Basically just North of LSD central (Northern Cali). There is definitely LSD is your area, you just gotta meet the right people. I'm in Jersey and I can find LSD without too much problem.


----------



## kylemcr

I have yet to come by any Mescaline, DMT, or GHB in the San Diego area.


----------



## shadowofdoubts

Rarest drug in my area is probably crystal meth but nothing I would like to do


----------



## jackie jones

Still have yet to find oxymorphone.... anywhere.


----------



## shake

mrjackjones said:


> Still have yet to find oxymorphone.... anywhere.




you arent missing out on anything imo. the few times i have shot it i wasnt impressed with it at all, it was basically like doing hydromorphone, and i think thats the most over-rated pharmy out there


----------



## amishlogs

Have yet to find Fentanyl anywhere out here.  I've been looking for the last 5 years, no hope in sight!


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

PCP, a pretty rare find.


----------



## dextroisomer

4-Mar


----------



## severely etarded

LSD, PCP, psychadelics, ketamine... I'd have to go to Houston or San Antonio or Austin to find it ..


----------



## OfficialGirl403

*Omg . . .*

Its next 2 impossible since last summer to find Ice in T.O. 
My whole circut got busted up and sent to vaca no the shit is like non-existant
most of the time Ive gotta travel as far as kitchener to grab. 
There is a ton of crappy rolls and every1 n their mother seems to be all hype about blow. (I dont get it but wtfe)


----------



## ThePharmicist

amishlogs said:


> Have yet to find Fentanyl anywhere out here.  I've been looking for the last 5 years, no hope in sight!



You're not really missing much, IMO.



I have yet to find a super-consistent source for OC's. I can get hydromorphone on a super regular basis but I prefer OC's.


----------



## chillinwill

I would have to say PCP or Mescaline, although I have heard reports of PCP being available on the rare, rare occasion several years ago.


----------



## ese fuego

Kets pretty rare in SW VA i think...ive never heard of it comin thru but then again i dont look for it. but we had some green naked ladies for about a month then they just disappeared idk i heard a long story from sum dude im not really to sure about lol. he said some dude crashed a lamborgini wearin night vision goggles and had like 30,000 Green naked ladies in the back


----------



## chillinwill

^^I have only come across Ketamine in Central VA twice, both times they were brought back from festivals.


----------



## CorriendoConTijera

DMT, 2CB, 2C-27,Heroin and the opioid analgesicz are strictly monitored (oxy, morphine etc)

damn latinos


----------



## cybervisionx

Heroin isn't hardly in my city but it is right next door. specific chems aren't avalible at all times but they have their seasons too.


----------



## xoqqiy axlotao3al

i have never ever seen my favorite thing in the world, mda, except for the one time i got it by accident. i don't even know anybody in the real world whom i would trust to have any way of knowing how to really tell the difference. but honestly i've always thought that was for the better--mdma loses its charm after a while, but i never quite found that point with her more psychedelic precursor (yuM)


----------



## PendulumAM

In Orlando the only good dope dealers are Puerto Ricans, and its really hard to get one as a connect if you are white. My boyfriend and I have one connect for great dope but even that was by chance. All the white dope dealers have stupid nicknames like "Poison" and "Superman" and have crappy dope thats cut down to shit. at least in my experience. black tar is nonexistant, only the powder down here. 

I've never seen meth around but some people I know said they've had it here before...


----------



## Unbreakable

I live in the hood, so anything that makes you trip..... you can not find here....
 Unless its PCP *or* a RC in a XTC pill that shouldn't be in it....


----------



## MaW

Without a doubt it would be pcp and mescaline

H is pretty hard to find as well

To get it you have to drive to the major cities


----------



## Gnedelka

DMT and LSD right now in New York City, and in East Hampton LSD is pretty much unheard of next to ecstasy, unless I'm looking in the wrong places....

Fake IDs are also impossible to find.


----------



## DavisK4high247

mescaline ,only had it once but it was a great trip,,It comes around once a year maybe and it's gone really quick,you have to have an "order " put in for someone to save you some,and then even there is not always enough of it to go around.


----------



## DavisK4high247

*I have friends in Orlando...*



PendulumAM said:


> In Orlando the only good dope dealers are Puerto Ricans, and its really hard to get one as a connect if you are white. My boyfriend and I have one connect for great dope but even that was by chance. All the white dope dealers have stupid nicknames like "Poison" and "Superman" and have crappy dope thats cut down to shit. at least in my experience. black tar is nonexistant, only the powder down here.
> 
> I've never seen meth around but some people I know said they've had it here before...



 I have friends in Orlando and the area around it and they had some crystal meth when I was down there in 2009 in the fall,but I can gte it all day every day where I am from so I was not interested,but they did have a bunch of hook ups for some really good powder heroin,which most people from florida seem to say there is no heroin there...dunno guess they don't know the right people.But The heroin I get here is as good or better than what they got in Orlando but they said it was hard to get dope that good without knowing the right peeps..


----------



## eazyeze

The dope I want the most is of course the hardest to find, heroin.  I'm a few hrs to ATL in which there is pwdr heroin there. I wish it would move to Macon!


----------



## pallidamors

Gnedelka said:


> Fake IDs are also impossible to find.



Luckily, most drug dealers don't ask for proof of age when they're selling to you.


----------



## MK3Y2K

PendulumAM said:


> In Orlando the only good dope dealers are Puerto Ricans, and its really hard to get one as a connect if you are white. My boyfriend and I have one connect for great dope but even that was by chance. All the white dope dealers have stupid nicknames like "Poison" and "Superman" and have crappy dope thats cut down to shit. at least in my experience. black tar is nonexistant, only the powder down here.
> 
> I've never seen meth around but some people I know said they've had it here before...



this is buy chance, but did you name you handle in referance to the group of drum n bass djs name pendulum? I also live in o-town too though. I searched O-town to see if i knew any fellow friends. Do you go to the M clinic. your so right about it being hard to cop good brown if you white in orlando.  the scene here is great once you find one hook up


----------



## nativenick

pcp, heroin

i wanna say dmt and mescaline but where i live this kinda goes with out saying


----------



## OND43X

Sydney, Australia
hardest to find these days is quality MDMA pills and crystal mdma is like non-existant. Easiest to find here by far is meth and pot (hydro)


----------



## ti.ara

Hmmm honestly, in BC there really aren't many drugs that are hard to find...we've got everything, everywhere. Which is bad and good at the same time. I would say DMT is probably hardest to find here. Though, a little less hard to find in the Kootenays where I am. Hippies abound and so do psychedelics, but I wouldn't say its easy to find DMT without a long search. I personally have no interest in PCP and none of my friends have either so I'm not sure if that's hard or easy to find but I definitely don't hear about it.


----------



## adifferentcity

PA: mescaline, strong pharms, often 2c's, meth (not my thing though)
UT: mescaline, strong pharms, powder heroin, pcp
FL: mescaline, 2c's, meth
PacNW: pcp. mescaline isn't too hard. there really is hardly anything that is hard to find in the pacNW except for that afghani cream powda heroin.

I've found pcp mostly everywhere i've went. probably because I like to smoke rocks and one often finds love boat among the crackaheads. 
True mescaline is so hard to find. it's usually some weird tincture or sass or some analogue.


----------



## Raoul-Duke

Mushrooms and mescaline for maryland


----------



## kyuss

pharms in washington/oregon


----------



## PendulumAM

MK3Y2K said:


> this is buy chance, but did you name you handle in referance to the group of drum n bass djs name pendulum? I also live in o-town too though. I searched O-town to see if i knew any fellow friends. Do you go to the M clinic. your so right about it being hard to cop good brown if you white in orlando.  the scene here is great once you find one hook up



yeah my username is named after them, you are the first person who has realized that. And I never was signed up for the clinic but my boyfriend was for a while, but in April he started seeing a suboxene doc and gets subs now. I hated it when he had to go to the clinic, especially on saturdays where it was only open from 6-9 am!!


----------



## Chevelle

Right now it seems like heroin even though it supposedly runs rampant through the bay area.

Two other ones come to mind for sure though: ketamine and acid.  Both of those used to be on tap at any given time when I used to appreciate them on a daily basis but I haven't heard very much about either for a while.....although I did get word that acid was getting ready to make a decent re-appearance.


----------



## funkgerm

New Jersey:

I'd have to say mescaline. It's the only thing I can think of, it seems like Jersey can get pretty much anything.


----------



## Laquan27

Everything except pot, pills, and crack(can't even find powder coke).  I live in a dirty shithole town in Ohio.

Whenever I do come across anything like xtc, or lsd, it's always from some shadyass gangsta type that's selling it for high as fuck, and even if it ain't bunk shit, it's still real low quality, just a waste of money.  I've done "xtc"  about 8 times,  half the time it was some sort of speed, and the other half of the time the pills had no drugs in them at all.  And the one time I actually got some real X, it was from someone from out of town, go figure. 8)

I just don't even bother going for rare drugs anymore because %99 of the time the dude selling is a just a fucking con artist rippin you off.


----------



## blazer24

i cant seem to find acid 2cb or RCs PCP and i live in southern ontario.but everything else i can get


----------



## TheAgnostic

Acid hands down.


----------



## t.ska

acid, still. and molly.


----------



## PendulumAM

geez I didn't even know LSD was so rare, I guess I've been spoiled living in Orlando where i've never gotten bunk acid and you can get shrooms for free if you look in the right cow field (but watch out for angry cows and farmers who will shoot buckshot at you).


----------



## k.kat

acid, real pills,molly


----------



## lilfoot

here in texas pretty much everything has been super easy for me to find with the exception of molly powder.  what're you gonna do, though, eh?


----------



## gemini681

kyuss said:


> pharms in washington/oregon



I'm from Washington and 2nd that, and even pharms are far from hard to find.  Hard to find for me is when I need to use my back up.


----------



## dragonslayer428

I moved to a new town about a year ago and can't find Roxi's, or any other opiates.  Totally sucks.



ognobognob said:


> the little 30s that have R and 215 on them.... ya they are HUGE, bigger then oxies down there.
> 
> i mean youve watched the oxycontin express i imagine?
> 
> 30s sell for more then oxycontin 40s do... which makes no sense cause the oxy has MORE... but i guess the shooters love the blues.
> 
> cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap shit tho, florida is where its at for that



Yep.  I used to live in Florida and the blues were so easy to get.  Damn...I miss those things!


----------



## master puppeteer

i live in the middle of nowhere new york no not the city not even close to the city and i can get everything the only thing ive ever had a problem getting was DMT and i ended up getting a connection like a hour away i guess im just well connected


----------



## Spiritual

Its funny you would think over here where I live it would be hard as hell to get ahold of good drugs.(Arizona). But I have amazing hook ups and can get anything I want. Everything from DMT to pure molly. Heck I can get mescaline for free anytime I want  because san pedro grows in peoples yards all over the place in my community. Even more rare stuff like pcp is easy to get here.


----------



## Ekim-C

Spiritual said:


> Its funny you would think over here where I live it would be hard as hell to get ahold of good drugs.(Arizona). But I have amazing hook ups and can get anything I want. Everything from DMT to pure molly. Heck I can get mescaline for free anytime I want  because san pedro grows in peoples yards all over the place in my community. Even more rare stuff like pcp is easy to get here.


 THIS GUY IS A LOAD OF BOLLOCKS


----------



## Spiritual

Ekim-C said:


> THIS GUY IS A LOAD OF BOLLOCKS



Lol why am I "BOLLOCKS"? Because I have a good drug connection? Anything I have wanted to try I have been able to get easily. Maybe there is stuff that I cant get but the only drugs I  really care about are psychedelics(with the exception of mdma) and I have had no trouble finding them. I know I can get stimulants and opiates easily also, heck I can call one of my connects up right now and get H, Meth, Coke etc.. if I wanted to. Even though I wouldnt touch that stuff. Lol my friend that lives down the street owns a bufo alvarius toad (free 5meo-dmt whenever I want) and he extracts  n,n,Dmt monthly


----------



## IsaacE16

StonerPrincess said:


> ket doesn't really interest me, just saying never heard of it b4....



Aw man you're missing out it's so good not like any other drug in its effects, I know its awful for you if yolu do it regularly but taken carefully and it has given me many memorable experiences especially when mixed with one or two nice E's


----------



## IsaacE16

Spiritual said:


> Lol why am I "BOLLOCKS"? Because I have a good drug connection? Anything I have wanted to try I have been able to get easily. Maybe there is stuff that I cant get but the only drugs I  really care about are psychedelics(with the exception of mdma) and I have had no trouble finding them. I know I can get stimulants and opiates easily also, heck I can call one of my connects up right now and get H, Meth, Coke etc.. if I wanted to. Even though I wouldnt touch that stuff. Lol my friend that lives down the street owns a bufo alvarius toad (free 5meo-dmt whenever I want) and he extracts  n,n,Dmt monthly



Haha man if I ever come to Arizona you've gotta take me on a spiritual rollercoaster, to a world populated by Bio-luminescent Psy-Moths haha


----------



## Tunnelfission

Heroin is rare here

I've seen PCP once and i'm not sure if the fella was full of crap or not

never seen MDA but i've had MDMA that was pretty different than other batches


----------



## Spiritual

IsaacE16 said:


> Haha man if I ever come to Arizona you've gotta take me on a spiritual rollercoaster, to a world populated by Bio-luminescent Psy-Moths haha



hahah for sure man, My friend from cali who I had not seen in a year visited a couple months ago and stayed with me for a week. I introduced him to 5meo, n,n-dmt, and salvia. He said that week completely changed his life and has a complete new outlook on things. Mission achieved for him lol.


----------



## corkraver

There is a good amount of PCP here.


----------



## IsaacE16

Spiritual said:


> hahah for sure man, My friend from cali who I had not seen in a year visited a couple months ago and stayed with me for a week. I introduced him to 5meo, n,n-dmt, and salvia. He said that week completely changed his life and has a complete new outlook on things. Mission achieved for him lol.



That sounds like a beautiful eye opening experience man, dam i wish i had more contacts near where I live


----------



## psilocybonaut

never found PCP or Mescaline.

the ones that are NOT on the street (that I procured in special ways) are DMT and all the RCs.


----------



## dokden

Ketamine ketamine ketamine here in jersey,  5-10 years ago it was around.  Rave scene died, K is gone.


----------



## Specktrail

mesciline, lsd seem to onlt be around every onnce in a great while...lsd around demf and mesciline just about never


----------



## jack7acid

Well, a friend, who is a dark psytrance producer, have a constant suply of DMT; gived to him, by an university chemestry teacher.

My friend use to sell some of that, in one-hit personal doses..

That shit is out of this world!


----------



## J@germe1ster

Denver seems to have most of anything but certain stuff only comes in waves. When Red Rocks is going the sky is the limit.  Your New Psychs will come in more towards the Summer months. The only thing I have truly not seen is the Peyote/Mescaline but I know its around. Boulder is and endless supply of old timer chemists and burned out genius hippies. There is most of the research chemicals up there as well stuff that most people don't see very often like powder MDA, 2c's and so on. The urban sprawl  surrounded by college towns really makes it a diverse place for drugs in general. 

Sorry for the rant that mahl makes you talkative.


----------



## .Lucid.

been lookin for dmt for 2 years now over my way


----------



## pallidamors

J@germe1ster said:


> Denver seems to have most of anything but certain stuff only comes in waves. When Red Rocks is going the sky is the limit.  Your New Psychs will come in more towards the Summer months. The only thing I have truly not seen is the Peyote/Mescaline but I know its around. Boulder is and endless supply of old timer chemists and burned out genius hippies. There is most of the research chemicals up there as well stuff that most people don't see very often like powder MDA, 2c's and so on. The urban sprawl  surrounded by college towns really makes it a diverse place for drugs in general.
> 
> Sorry for the rant that mahl makes you talkative.



i havent seen peyote/mescaline either but then again i don't hang out with the psychedelics crowd, and street dealers usually aren't trying to hand you any cacti in public.


----------



## J@germe1ster

^ Yeah all I have ever heard of coming around were some synthetic gellies. And even the hardcore Naropa hippies would still say Peyote was a once in a blue moon occurrence...


----------



## georgewc2001

Clean molly...was here a year ago, disappeared in October and has been gone since


----------



## gatman

If you wont it bad YOU will find it!!!!!!!


----------



## stuckinsouthdakota

When I lived in Massachusetts, the easiest to get was Heroin. No meth, ANYWHERE...maybe if you traveled out to western mass.

here in south dakota--everything but Meth is pretty difficult to come by.


----------



## roadkill barbie

In the UK generally as well as this county of the UK Crystal meth just hasn't took off,, apart from that Oxys very rare compared to the US


----------



## peaceloveparty

I live in Newark where heroin, crack, pcp, ect. are all extremely easy to find. I've always wanted to do dmt but have no idea where to even look. Also, have been looking for special k for a long time and can't find it. I know I'm not gonna find any of that in Newark. I don't know where in Jersey to look for all that.


----------



## mdmaftw!

Pure molly
Cant find shrooms nor peyote,nor mescaline,nor cacti << id really like to try cacti xD

pcp, k, pipe pills(>.>),heroin,coke,meth. marijuana are aplenty here lsd may be too, ive never heard of anyone selling though but I also never asked xD.

oh and benzos and painkillers are the easiest to find: oxy,vic, percosetts, klonopin,xanax(havent seen valium though)
I only try to get good X and marijuana but these words have floated by so if they float by they must not be hard to find ^^(in my line of experience at least)


----------



## hydrochron

DMT definently. It came around about a year and a half ago and was gone so fucking fast.


----------



## Delsyd

opium


----------



## Unbreakable

peaceloveparty said:


> I live in Newark where heroin, crack, pcp, ect. are all extremely easy to find. I've always wanted to do dmt but have no idea where to even look. Also, have been looking for special k for a long time and can't find it. I know I'm not gonna find any of that in Newark. I don't know where in Jersey to look for all that.



go to nyc club Pacha i think you would like the crowd


----------



## Dragynfyr

I've never heard of pcp in western new york / Buffalo. Not one person as ever told me they've even done it.


----------



## pallidamors

Delsyd said:


> opium



but it's pretty common to have people selling tar as opium to people who don't know what's going on!


----------



## Delsyd

pallidamors said:


> but it's pretty common to have people selling tar as opium to people who don't know what's going on!



ill take it.

Ive never had tar, or real opium.
And im real curious about the smoked opiate high.


----------



## pallidamors

Delsyd said:


> ill take it.
> 
> Ive never had tar, or real opium.
> And im real curious about the smoked opiate high.



I've had both, and I find it somewhat underwhelming. Its much more mellow than snorting or shooting, a bit less euphoric as well since it takes longer to get to your full dose. And it doesn't seem to last as long as snorted dope. 

A lot of people like the ritual of smoking either one, however, and its easier to split these drugs with friends if smoked, and turns it into more of a social activity than everyone banging their shots separately and nodding out.


----------



## Dragynfyr

^I've never seen opium for sale here though I've heard of ONE person ever with a supposed source haha

I've smoked it, and I know it was real because I grew, scored and scraped it. Quite a shit load of work for what amounted to 3-4 good hits lol but worth it just to know I did. I ended up brewing the full fresh pods in tea after the first smokespariment


----------



## ecstasyboy717

ketamine , pcp and a fucking mdma drought.


----------



## Titus

Maybe meth. It amazes me that no one from the midwest/south has taken advantage of the opportunity of New England (father north, more scarce) being dry of meth, hell, ever since it came out. What, over a decade now? Guys are still making a killing on selling coke and no one is bringing meth on scene in any kind of bulk to offer an alternative. If I live in one of those states where u could get that anhydros amonia or whatever and had a chance to practice (and wasn't married lol) I'd consider being all over this opportunity.


----------



## dirtyoldman

Blazin_Ridim said:


> Have any of u heard on bluelight about a drug u really wanted but couldnt find in your area? Like "yeah we have lots of really coke in miami" and then u think to yourself fuk i wish i lived there dat shit would be sweeeet.
> Well I was jsut think about the rarest drug to find in my area was and about the avalibility of other drug in other places.
> 
> Well 4 me the hardest to get drug would prolly be PCP and LSD and I pretty connected and still LSD has avoided me.
> 
> pcp i dont really want but a friend of mine did and i couldnt get it 4 her



well I haven't seen a quaalude in 30 years.... nor real barbs (well I have seen them as injectables in veterinarians... they're used to off dogs and stuff), but no seconals, nembutals, blue wringers, or anything like that.

haven't seen any DMT since about 1978.

I've seen most stuff since then at least once or twice.

even real pharmaceutical cocaine (guy was a nurse in a VA hospital and they used misters of it for some odd stuff)


----------



## Unbreakable

Real Xtc pills or real molly......


----------



## Swerlz

Vials of Ketamine in South Florida.. Shit is NO WHERE!!


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I want to find some Heroin meth is fucking everywhere same as good chronic but no heroin. Someone with some fire could move here and be rich ans fuck with all the college kids spending 200+ dollars aday on oxy.


----------



## wrxya33

sorry double post



.Lucid. said:


> been lookin for dmt for 2 years now over my way [/QUO
> 
> More then likely where you live there is some sort of DMT containing plant such as reed canary grass which grows wildly everywhere pretty much in the US. Then google how to synthesize DMT and marug i have ever done that made me literaiates. Another really rare drug for me to get is pure MDMA or LSD.


----------



## freehugs

RCs mainly.


----------



## monkeyjo

MDMA is very hard to find here in Omaha, at least for me.  Was able to get some during the summer, wish I had stocked up


----------



## BananasAndOranges

oohcow said:


> NEVER seen crystal in chicago its over run with rocks and blows yo.
> 
> I've never seen peyote in my life and I'm pretty well connected... but i guess still not enough.
> 
> 
> lol the guy that said in Florida there is just weed, blues,coke.... ahha blues is a term only floridans really know I think.... roxicodones =) my friend from florida was talkin about how everyone does these things


thats so easy. i just got informed of it last night. 

id say ketamine is hard to find in chicago..


the reason you dont find tweak in chicago is either youre not looking or youre straight HAHA


----------



## doppelganga196

4 me it's hydrocodone or oxycodone maybe. these aren't available easily in the u.k.


----------



## pallidamors

doppelganga196 said:


> 4 me it's hydrocodone or oxycodone maybe. these aren't available easily in the u.k.



lol but this is north and south american drug discussion!


----------



## Delsyd

^You racist or something?


----------



## udoldhead

This is easy... dilaudid.  Had a bunch of it in March when I broke my leg...  never see it on the street anymore.


----------



## tBirdee

Ket 

LSD 

Small city in Ontario, Canada


----------



## ogiriesoul

Dmt


----------



## Modify_you

monkeyjo said:


> MDMA is very hard to find here in Omaha, at least for me.  Was able to get some during the summer, wish I had stocked up



I live in omaha... You just aren't looking in the right places man.


----------



## wickedgarden

nowdubnvr6 said:


> I want to find some Heroin meth is fucking everywhere same as good chronic but no heroin. Someone with some fire could move here and be rich ans fuck with all the college kids spending 200+ dollars aday on oxy.



Same here, dude. no heroin, but plenty of people dropping mad money on pills. Wish I had some skag right now!


----------



## nowdubnvr6

If my car wasnt fucked id make a trip to memphis or st. louis with about 10gs and find what im looking for. And right now im fucking wd'ing and no cash till later this week


----------



## Random1225

Coke and Heroin. I hear every now and then about some being in town but I've never seen it. Something like once a year do i hear about it.


----------



## TearItDown

Mescaline


----------



## rearranged

Heroin. There's probably more that's not around, but I just mess with pills these days.


----------



## Dragynfyr

tBirdee said:


> Ket
> 
> LSD
> 
> Small city in Ontario, Canada




lol awe canada is loaded with that stuff, keep lookin =)


----------



## BrainstormWithJace

pain pharm   south texas


----------



## lozgod

I live in the tri-state area of Delaware, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania so everything is available. The other day someone hit me up trying to sell psych meds. lol. I wish heroin wasn't around here so I would of never did it but fortunetly and unfortunetly it's around.


----------



## Atlien3

lsd


----------



## TylerE.

MDMA in MI sucks the pill scene and mdma around here is hard to find or its pipes


----------



## OND43X

here in sydney australia its still hard to get decent mdma pills, heaps of so called 'xtc' which are normally mdma and ketamine or meth or pipes, but hard to find clean strong mdma pills.

easiest drugs to find here atm is methamphetamine (as always), cocaine, 4-MAR and hydro pot.


----------



## Warped Reality

Rarest drug in my area unbelievably is E, so I have to drive about 4 hours to pick some up, so I pick up about 1200-1500 because I get them for -- really cheap xD


----------



## chinky

no prices


----------



## Warped Reality

my bad xD


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Definitely Mescaline for my area, the southeast united states.
I've wanted to experience it for a while.

I suppose H and meth are two that would be hard to find but I don't really know anyone that does either and I haven't tried either myself. I don't really want to though so they could be easy to find.

Everything else that I can think of is relatively easy to come by if you ask around and have the right connections.


----------



## Swerlz

Here in my lovely part of South Florida we are looking pretty scarce on shrooms and good L

but it's also not season for those things just yet


----------



## FromQuebec

no crystal meth here.
no dmt here.
no lsd here
nothing over 60% coke unless you buy crack
heroin??... 
mescaline probably never reached my town
pcp is findable 
all the 2c-x family is super rare
you can have brain frying salvia concentrates legaly in shops tho
ketamine in powder form is realy popular 
have a friend with cripled leg selling opiates like dilaudid etc but i dont know much of those
Mdma has vanished in the past 3 years.

sorry for my poor grammar my primary language obviously aint english


----------



## jazz0703

I'd have to say H, LSD comes around a few times a year around the time music festivals are going on...Molly is about the same.  Never seen any heroin though.


----------



## lightlord99

Acid.


----------



## The Rock Monster

I haave never done acid or ketamine. In high school i was offered it a few times, but i never ended up getting it because i was into other stuff. Looking back on it, wish i wouldve taken it. 
So acid and ketamine are pretty rare around here. They arent nearly as common as  drugs such as weed coke heroin.


----------



## The Rock Monster

I haave never done acid or ketamine. In high school i was offered it a few times, but i never ended up getting it because i was into other stuff. Looking back on it, wish i wouldve taken it. 
So acid and ketamine are pretty rare around here. They arent nearly as common as  drugs such as weed coke heroin.


----------



## hydrochron

DMT, it came around once and was sold out in about 8 hours if that.  Sweet looking Pink crystals, interesting colors it can come in.


----------



## jbt2100

beatology said:


> i just moved but it seems like it's impossible to get any hydrocodone, oxycodone, or alprazolam in nyc. it's about knowing the right people, and i don't. i've only been here since march 1st. give me a few weeks.



Its all over NY..in any town on Long Island.  I just moved to Florida and I can't find my drug HEROIN


----------



## brndwg

shwag 8)


----------



## socalthizzn

Anasket vials.


----------



## Random1225

Dmt, mescaline, and basically all research chemicals seem to be nonexistent. I don't encounter a lot of meth or heroin but that's probably just because I don't try to find it.


----------



## Bomboclat

socalthizzn said:


> Anasket vials.



Anasket is virtually non-existant any more.
The only time I see 'em is when someone brings 'em back from Mexico, and even then they dont bring back many as most of the time they end up bringing back Cheminova vials. Word on the street is that Anasket is no more, but thats just "word on the street". I do know that they're pretty uncommon nowadays though.

Ket vials are not hard to find if you're in the right circles in SoCal though. If you make your way into a circle, you can find a vial as easy as you can find herb.

Take me for instance, and im not trying to brag here im just trying to prove a point, in my circle I can easily get all sorts of S. American, European, and Asian vials (As of right now Kepro, Holliday Scott, and Unimedical are prevalent [im lookin' at a Holliday Scott 2.5g vial right in the face as I type this]), but when I talk to a few buddies who are in sep. circles, they talk as if Ket is something that only exists in fairy tales.

You just have to network yourself into a "ket circle", and you'll find what you're looking for. At least IME.


----------



## Oxykiss

Mescaline
Oxy 160's although those are impossible to find anywere but your grandma's med cabinet


----------



## Lissie

Haven't seen any RC's here in ages, and of late, the usual opiate sources have dried up. I'm also too much of a scaredey-cat to go into 'the ghetto' to try to source stuff off the street. The quality of my connections has diminished of late.

That said, virtually all varieties of marijuana are very easy to come by, along with a (surprising to me) very large assortment of different benzos, and the oddball pharm (carisprodol, etc). Recently seen odd stuff like phenobarbital showing up. Tempting, but, I'm not in the mood to Marylin Monroe myself, especially having zero experience with the stuff, and being a complete lightweight. 

Alas, c'est la vie.


----------



## MemphisX3

i honestly can't think of a drug that CAN NOT be obtained here.

heroin is abundant
crack and coke are the same
dialudid all day erryday
opana yo yep
morphine yo yep
loratab, percocets, vicodin mos def around
xanax yep
valium yep
fentanyl yo yep
lsd yep
mushrooms yep
mdma yep
never seen mescaline, nor PCP but i have heard that PCP is around
plenty of crystal meth
plenty of adderall
i have seen desoxyn lately
OCs, OPs, roxies all available
any narcotic pharm is available if you look hard enough

i guess the only thing that isnt readily available would be mescaline/peyote


----------



## DavisK4high247

^^^ agreed, although I know people that get mescaline pretty regularly near here, I sometimes get some to trip on, but I have not messed with any mescaline in a few months or so, Mescaline is not a commonly available drug as far as a street drug of course. PCP is around here, although it's in its own cirlce of users mostly, also ketamine is around quite a bit in a few circles of people I know here, but I don't do ketamine much any more,although I'm thinking about getting some pretty soon, it's normally powder cut with a little cocaine..lol.
Memphis,TN Area..


----------



## DavisK4high247

Oxykiss said:


> Mescaline
> Oxy 160's although those are impossible to find anywere but your grandma's med cabinet



Do they still make 160mg OC's ?? I had some me and a friend got like 10 years ago from a guy with cancer that had so many different types of pills he gave us like 20 160mg OC's for some other drugs we traded him, don't even remember what they were..anyway that was the only time I ever saw them (160 mg OC's ) was the 20 we got from that dude, like I said that was 10 years ago or maybe longer, never saw any since then, saw plenty of 80's and 40's ,but never again saw the 160's...


----------



## Oxykiss

DavisK4high247 said:


> Do they still make 160mg OC's ?? I had some me and a friend got like 10 years ago from a guy with cancer that had so many different types of pills he gave us like 20 160mg OC's for some other drugs we traded him, don't even remember what they were..anyway that was the only time I ever saw them (160 mg OC's ) was the 20 we got from that dude, like I said that was 10 years ago or maybe longer, never saw any since then, saw plenty of 80's and 40's ,but never again saw the 160's...



Damn 20 160 OC's ... not gonna lie i got a chubby for a second. I dream of those things, split that in a few pieces and your good for like three days (at least for me) on one pill.. so if you got 20 of em that means i would be able to chill for like 60 days, if my tolerance never went up but it would.. stupid tolerance


----------



## roganmaster

Portland:

2C-B and Ketamine. I've lost hope for 2C-B.


----------



## Bomboclat

roganmaster said:


> Portland:
> 
> 2C-B and Ketamine. I've lost hope for 2C-B.



2C-B isnt really a street drug. Either you know someone who can get it from either a source or another person who knows a source, or you cant get it. This is one that even joe shlohmo straight out of Iowa could find if he searched hard enough to find it. I wouldnt give up hope just yet.

Took me a while to find it again after my first few times with it, and now its readily available.

(again, not trying to brag, just proving a point).


----------



## HighonLife

^^Why'd u change ur name?

and why so much, usually when yall mods get that name change usually its sublte

anyways

DFW, TX here, all street drugs are readily available here, all pharms are fairly available, psychs are abudant in the right circles as Bomboclat says 

so i guess id hafta say...........RCs, cuz i dont really look for em and i got the Cacti (mescaline)growin locally %)



.........and im not tryin to say that peyote grows wild near DFW in North texas that is not what im refering to btw, so i dont want anyone sayin just cuz ur in tx dont mean ur that close cuz believe me i know


----------



## Farfath666

In the midwest I've never encountered ketamine.


----------



## earlgreylee

I think only thing I have not seen around here would be PCP

it used to rain opiates here.(we now have a methadone clinic in a town of >40,000 population.
H on occasion.
lsd and shrooms pretty reg, do to some great cultivators
thanks to the chemistry course at our college, AMT, DXM, 5-MEO-MIPT, and DMT were sold like candy for a few years.
MDMA occasionally, however dont think ive seen MDA here.

_forgot Ketamine. rare around here, but I have seen it around.
never personally seen pcp tho_


----------



## amanitadine

roganmaster said:


> Portland:
> 
> 2C-B and Ketamine. I've lost hope for 2C-B.



Wha? Is 2C-B finally not in portland anymore? It was always big there from the mid 90's  onward, they called in Bromo-Mescaline, and it always was in Reed College circles. Even made the student handbook, with an urge to "just try snorting bromo mescaline at least once!".  It was made locally, and it seemed the torch was passed more than once. Is it finally gone?


----------



## enigmatik

mescaline and ketamine for sure


----------



## RobbyG

Thank god I live in Dallas the only thing I can't find regularly is mescaline but I still hear of people getting it all the time


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Im pretty sure mescaline is gonna be rare anywhere. But it seems like where i live there is so many damn college kids that will pay almost anything for oxy/roxy and i really wish someone would move here and bring some fucking kilos of quality H. They would be rich within a week i mean kids are paying more than a $ a mg all day long.


----------



## happyland

hawaii: ketamine. id figure its cause i dont know the right people..yet


----------



## cero

enigmatik said:


> mescaline and ketamine for sure


Certain time of the year I have no problem finding K. The rest of the year is a pain, although I don't usually look for it.

I think lucy is pretty hard for me to find around here.


----------



## InSeverePain

opiates ans hash


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

DavisK4high247 said:


> ^^^ agreed, although I know people that get mescaline pretty regularly near here, I sometimes get some to trip on, but I have not messed with any mescaline in a few months or so, Mescaline is not a commonly available drug as far as a street drug of course. PCP is around here, although it's in its own cirlce of users mostly, also ketamine is around quite a bit in a few circles of people I know here, but I don't do ketamine much any more,although I'm thinking about getting some pretty soon, it's normally powder cut with a little cocaine..lol.
> Memphis,TN Area..



You west tn guys are lucky. Mid tn isn't so lucky when it comes to K, at least IME.
almost anything else psychedelic-wise and the answer is yes.


----------



## shake

right now origi9nal oxycontins


----------



## theseedlesssmoker

where im at its mescaline, molly, and ketamine. i have been in the drug game for ten years here in my small town and i have been told i have more contacts than an eye doctor. however i can find none of these drugs within a 70 mile radius. i have made trips to acquire them and brought some back and half of the people around here didnt even know what to do with them. its sad.


----------



## Swerlz

burrnniiinnn'


----------



## polomex

in montreal ... nothing is really hard to find, even DMT. But the hardest to find is probably 2c-b and good heroin.


----------



## Psyke

2c-b


----------



## Super Z

I found Ketamine when I was in High School one time from a gal so I bought Nearly two ounces. This came after a friend picked some up at a rave and brought a k-hole dose back for me to try. 
Other than that I havent been able to find it. Only run into 2-C class once. But I think that PCP should be more available since it is one of the Standard 5 on a 5 panel drug test and I have only seen it once in my life. 
But Ketamine would be awesome to do again if I could run into it in MPLS


----------



## revelator

well HEROIN AND DMT
absolutly none. got everything else though%)


----------



## dupl3x

Heroin, DMT, Cocaine at times too.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Meth


----------



## six70

mdma :/


----------



## indicaa

OPIATES. i am so upset i moved somewhere that opiates seem to not exist.



RobbyG said:


> Thank god I live in Dallas the only thing I can't find regularly is mescaline but I still hear of people getting it all the time



funny, i'm in dallas and can find everything but opiates. but dallas is huge so i suppose it would depend on the area, and of course who you know


----------



## Johnny blue

No need to go into specifics but, be sure to post some kind of location guys. 

Out of the common drugs meth is probably the hardest to get in the Boston area although it's not unheard of. There are plenty of exotics that I've never even seen either but, I'd imagine they'd be rare anywhere. Actually now that I think of it oxymorphone is something that I'm still looking for.


----------



## HighonLife

indicaa said:


> OPIATES. i am so upset i moved somewhere that opiates seem to not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> funny, i'm in dallas and can find everything but opiates. but dallas is huge so i suppose it would depend on the area, and of course who you know



^^ if u cant find opies in Dallas then u aint lookin

*dont care, dont post that

even if ur too nervous bout hittin up the ghettos u just need to network, my affluent suburb of 65,000 ppl i live in just had a 17 person heroin bust round-up mostly kids 18yrs-20yrs, but they got damn near all 17 of em on distibution of heroin over 100+grams. (and still having said that, i know soo many fiends that i went to highschool with who are still using and who have no idea who those kids were, so evn after this 'huge' bust in my small town/suburb, there are still just as many dopefiends as before....well 17 less but i'd imagine they've already been replaced by the next addicts

i had used with 3 of the kids, and tbh just count my blessings im slightly older n didnt run with that crowd nor did i like usin with that crowd, but i knew em, and yea it shook me up to know i was 2.5 weeks clean when 17 kids in my town, 3 of which i had used with, are lookin at 40yrs for this shit, heavy stuff man.


----------



## LSD Cruiser

Where I live (40 miles east of Cincinnati, OH in farm land) you'd be extremely lucky if you can find anything other than weed,meth,coke,heroin and pills. I've lived in the town for 16 years and have only once seen a psychedelic (shrooms) here. 

In the cities of Cincinnati and Columbus, it's such a big contrast, I can find and bring back pretty much anything.. Not sure if it's against the rules to say that I know someone in Cincinnati who has molly, k, lucy, and some other exotic psychedelics like 2C-E on hand pretty much always.


----------



## -Kitten

Here it is in order.
MDMA is DEAD here. None.... no where.
Heroin tough to get.
Cocaine


----------



## indicaa

HighonLife said:


> ^^ if u cant find opies in Dallas then u aint lookin
> 
> ---
> 
> even if ur too nervous bout hittin up the ghettos u just need to network, my affluent suburb of 65,000 ppl i live in just had a 17 person heroin bust round-up mostly kids 18yrs-20yrs, but they got damn near all 17 of em on distibution of heroin over 100+grams. (and still having said that, i know soo many fiends that i went to highschool with who are still using and who have no idea who those kids were, so evn after this 'huge' bust in my small town/suburb, there are still just as many dopefiends as before....well 17 less but i'd imagine they've already been replaced by the next addicts
> 
> i had used with 3 of the kids, and tbh just count my blessings im slightly older n didnt run with that crowd nor did i like usin with that crowd, but i knew em, and yea it shook me up to know i was 2.5 weeks clean when 17 kids in my town, 3 of which i had used with, are lookin at 40yrs for this shit, heavy stuff man.



well i don't know many people around here because i haven't been living there that long and the ones i do know can get everything but. i don't have a car to hit up the ghettos and i've been wandering up and down the streets and the bus stops trying to scope things out, i just don't have experience with that cause where i'm from you could get it with the snap of your fingers. i wouldn't even know about copping from a stranger but i'm willing to do it.


----------



## HighonLife

right on man, i dont know where ur at but i used to ride the DART GREENLINE down to cop dope every now n then when i couldnt afford gas.

i prefer my own car for obvious reasons but taking the bus is safer in terms of not getting pulled over for bein white in the hood

plus that street i mentioned to u in the PM has its own DART bus stop/exit soo basically no matter where your at, for 4$ you could get down there n back

just gotta catch a ride to the train station, shouldnt be hard


----------



## kaywholed

Bomboclat said:


> 2C-B isnt really a street drug.


I could have sworn Marlo was slanging 2c-B in b'more....


----------



## Darksidesam

Lsd can be,
2cb is near impossible for me to get and try out


----------



## chitown rollin

-Kitten said:


> Here it is in order.
> MDMA is DEAD here. None.... no where.
> Heroin tough to get.
> Cocaine



Damn french....



I'd say mescaline for sure.


----------



## cliffy

lsd, and shrooms,  man it's been 15 years since i could find any trips man, haven't tripped since i was 17 and i'm jonesin' now hahahahaha, i'm in mass.


----------



## Schrei

I say H is hard to find here. Not many ppl do it here, and the 1 person that could get for me didnt even use H. Even he said its hard to find. And when I got X I had someone bring it to me from another state. 

I hope I can find some H soon, Im ready to bang it.


----------



## Greenstar420

I'd say that LSD is the hardest thing to come by in seattle, sad to say.   Nothing like the 90's


----------



## Amphiphilosophical

Hmm...

Commonly found around my immediate area are...
-Weed (mostly high grade mid being played off as something it's not with the occasional legit quality that even still could be debated)
-pain killers (many kinds an varieties)
-Coke (not sure about the quality but I know of quite a few dealers that have it on them all the time) 
-Random prescription medications (really I should have put this and the pain killers together but you never know what you'll find people trying to sell that is prescription)
-Shrooms (this one is always a hit or a miss, sometimes I find people who have the hook for multiple months and the it seems as though they all shutdown. My assumption is that they are all getting them from the same producer, haha)
-Methamphetamine (never looked or wanted it, but I know that it's available in high quantity just from all the busts you see)

Drugs that are hard to find...
-PCP (never heard of anyone carrying this)
-LSD (people talk about it all the time but I can hardly ever find a hook on it)
-RCs (in general they are hard to find)
-MDMA (my friend bought a bag of it off another friend, I think it might have been 120 mg, he said it was quite the experience but I can't verify the quality of it since I didn't see the product nor had he experienced the trip before to compare)


----------



## indicaa

heroin. you'd think in texas it'd be easy to find but they all like meth and hydrocodones and xanax here.


----------



## snowman203

RCs, but that isn't to be unexpected.


----------



## foreword

montreal is now depleted from ketamine


----------



## D's

Opana? oxymorphone? only seen the shit once and it was the kind that ment to go up ur bumm.

boi is all over the fucking place, same with dilaudids and rolls(stampd pills)

lucy can be found at some shows, along with mushies(chocolate truffles).

theres a dope spot for finding K.. u gotta like bust your ass getting some.


----------



## brimz

Reading some of this thread from a Uk point of view is quite an eye opener.

Obviously England isn't as big as Cali or many of the us states, theirs plenty of stuff that i'd love that are easily availible 2 you folkks and Vice  Versa.


----------



## junkymandan

if im looking for my doc  its rare.......if i got boatloads..its every where


----------



## qbjb24

*rare fun*

Mints/pills/molly..and I'm from the golden era of mdma I took my first pill in 99..I was spoiled because now everything is trash in my area.


----------



## HighonLife

brimz said:


> Reading some of this thread from a Uk point of view is quite an eye opener.
> 
> Obviously England isn't as big as Cali or many of the us states, theirs plenty of stuff that i'd love that are easily availible 2 you folkks and Vice  Versa.



be specific mang

what available across the pond? whats not?


----------



## sapphire life

in the long beach area finding good cocaine that is not cut to shit is hard as hell. lsd is easy for me to get because of who i know, but even then it can be a hassle. so for the general public who don't know the right people, it can be damn near impossible for them to get lsd. ketamine is unheard of to me in this area. shrooms are hit and miss. one day there will be way too many, but then weeks or months without hearing about them.


----------



## yb62338

I'm from the Milwaukee area. It's relatively easy to find things like pot, smack, coke/crack. Hell, I can find 2C-I.

PCP is quite a rarity. Meth isn't as common (but is around) as I've seen in other areas in the Midwest.


----------



## Zardokk

In the area I'm in, and with the people I know, cocaine/crack, heroin, and molly/ecstasy are probably the most uncommon. We have a huge overload of weed and pills (oxys, hydros, ladders, kpins, addys, etc). Psychedelics (especially mushrooms or 2Cs) aren't too hard to find, but cocaine, decent heroin, and real ecstasy are all virtually unavailable here. PCP and ketamine are unheard of in this town. If you know the right people, coke can be brought in from maybe 50 miles away in a bigger city, but there's nobody slangin it in town. I'm sure meth can be acquired, but it's pretty exclusive to the meth community, so unless you already do it or no somebody who does, you won't find it. Dealers don't just randomly offer things like meth or coke here, it's weed and shrooms. But we have so many benzo heads here it's sad. And the dope fiends, too...and the speed freaks...a wave of mephedrone and mdpv went through the town and all the kids went crazy on the shit, and many dumbass acquaintances of mine have lost tons of weight and look terrible from daily use of "legal bath salts". It's a sad city. I'm in the midwest US, btw, that's all I will say.


----------



## pallmallking

I feel your pain, I've been looking since I was 18!!! I'm 29 now


----------



## Maceman66

I'm in Milwaukee Area also. The two true rarities are exctasy(uncut 225 min.). Always cut with b/s. Tested & true. 
2ndly, clean LSD. I know microdot & sunshine aren't happening anymore but late eighties could get beautiful gel hit like pyramids. The dayz of liquid MDMA & drops on a cube of sugar are a trip gone bye.

Damn, think I had a flashback. Something to do with mycology....oh ya, it's harvest time for Psilocybin.Well I guess we are not totally forsaken! Happy Trails.


----------



## SomeOneFrom209

Psychedelics period for me. Mushrooms are the only common one to come around in my circles of friends, but LSD, dmt, 2c-b (any phens or tryps for that matter) are unheard of within my friends unless I'm blabbing about them.

Also Molly. I can find pressed pills inbetween $2-$8 a piece but never a bit of MDMA alone capsulized.


----------



## TheLeftIsRight

Fortunately, meth. 
Unfortunately, 2c-x. I've never had the pleasure.


----------



## chinky

meth by far is the rarest drug..then again ive never asked for it and have never had anyone ask for it..but ive done and seen most drugs and not once have i ever saw meth, ive only once heard of someone trying it and it was givin to him by his friends older sisters roomate, which was a gay dude and they at the time lived in the boystown part of the city...this was like 5 or 6years ago.

so im sure its here and i wouldnt be suprised if its popular but its not really my scene and crowd of people and im past my experimenting with drugs just to try it and see what its like phase, i also dont like uppers, im a downer type of guy so if the chance came about, i would totally pass on it

heroin v meth...who winning..the tweaker or the dope fiend? only one way to find out and thats in a fight to the death


----------



## Gma

Finding blow that is more than 50% PURE!


----------



## gwencooper

hey chinky - i have never ever seen meth in chicago either and i've seen just about everything else.  however, in rural areas it is rampant and i wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  and you're right, gay guys love the meth, but that's not my scene either.


----------



## andrikos1977

In Greece its Greek weed
for real


----------



## booyaa

^^true!
also meth! I've heard people usin it but never saw it myself! I would *love* to have some!!


----------



## maxalfie

Crack unheard of in my town even though heroin is around in fairly plentiful amounts


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Where are you from?


----------



## maxalfie

Tommyboy said:


> ^ Where are you from?


 
A shit little town in the UK


----------



## lilczey

i guess herion.... for south fl


----------



## hustlababy09

I'm in Chicago and meth is pretty hard to find here. You have to go to southern IL for that. I've never done it but I have friends that have and they said it's pretty difficult to find.


----------



## Johnny blue

maxalfie said:


> A shit little town in the UK



People don't cook their own crack? You must have powder cocaine, or no?


----------



## Chainer

fent gel patches, 100mcg.  I would love one, but I have only ever been able to find the gels in flordia.  I can't think of anything in particular that is harder to find then solid oppie connections.


----------



## Chainer

cliffy said:


> lsd, and shrooms,  man it's been 15 years since i could find any trips man, haven't tripped since i was 17 and i'm jonesin' now hahahahaha, i'm in mass.



springfield?  Are you kidding?  good liberty caps, 2c-i, 2c-e, 2c- anything, it's all around mass.  Go to Lowell and walk the corner, carry a knife.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Oh well, I haven't found PCP and mescaline for years in Montreal.


----------



## Escapedysphoria

Mescaline is impossible to find around here (Ohio) looks like I might just have to get my own peyote cactus. Plenty of POTENT boomers, medical weed from multiple states, lsd, quality heroin and white (hard and soft), and usually not hard to get your hands on pharmaceuticals though the tickets on killers can get ridiculous and unfortunately potent killers like roxicodone, opanas , and fetanyl are my DOC. Definitely would be happy to see more sources for xanax bars or temazepam. Clonazepam is always around though


----------



## Escapedysphoria

InvisibleEye said:


> Oh well, I haven't found PCP and mescaline for years in Montreal.


 I've been on the search for mescaline. Haha i accidently took a roll that was straight PCP last month wasn't too happy with it as I was told that it was cut with "mescaline" and I felt absolutely no MDMA. Obviously figured out I wasn't tripping off mescaline... fuck the green ak-47s


----------



## The Rock Monster

there is no powder 'caine on the streets here, whatsoever. extinct.


----------



## Zapa

Quebec: any kind of opiates!


----------



## Jagninja

DMT.  That and some pure mdma shards. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## beto40oz

Psychedelics.


----------



## AcidGrad

There hasn't been LSD in north central Florida for months. Mescaline would be super, but I don't even bother asking. And heroin, but that's not my thing. Those are probably the big three, though. You can usually find what you're looking for though sometimes you might have to take a trip to Jacksonville et. al.


----------



## Utahrd

Utah :GHB.  I dont do it, but thats about the only thing people cant find at all here.  I was like "Do you rape people with it?"  my buddys like,"People take it for fun. the effect is like a combination of adderall and alcohol.  until you do too much, and you G out blacking out and not remembering shit. the point is to not G out."  only person I've ever talked to that had actually ever had GHB in their lifetime.  I always wonder about shit like PCP or old school drugs, are they really that much less enjoyable or dangerous or hard to produce than the big drugs today?  from what I heard, G is like a one step synth.


----------



## Doug2113

Edit 2: This is in the Longview, TX region (and no, I live in a smaller town in this area)

Mescaline/Peyote , DMT , RCs, GOOD Molly (hell, even DECENT x tabs) , GOOD Coke, Ketamine, Heroin, Oxycodone+Stronger Opioids , LSD , and probably quite a few more that I can't think of lol...

Pretty much, you can find weed (usually swag, reggie (swag is not the same, I consider that one tier below reggie), or low-mid grade chronic/hydro...good corn is hard to find) or you can find some meth that's been stomped to shit, you can usually get vicodin and xanax as well, but that's all the ones that are usually readily available. Decent drugs are hard to come by. OH YA! I forgot...you can get x tabs that require me to snort 2-3 of them right off the bat to get good effects and that's if they don't make me puke from everything else in them. You can get shitty coke; I've never ventured for it, but I'm positive you can get crack. You might be able to get methadone/suboxone, but the people that use those really don't get recreation out of them. You can get shrooms during season if you know the right people, and I haven't in a while, and hydroponic/tank shrooms might come around once in a blue moon but they're retardedly over-priced. Twice as much as I would pay per gram, and even more than that per 1/8 or 1/4 zip.

edit: and I've never heard of anyone wanting to buy/sell PCP or Ketamine (which I stated earlier), so add PCP to that list. Add GHB as well.


----------



## Renz Envy

Nothing is really unavailable here, just out of my social circle. (For a good reason)

I usually don't stumble on good'ole speed very often.


----------



## DJW

Psychedelics, PCP, K, Good X. You can get Weed and Speed around here...that's about it. And a few Rx's that's about it...no oxy though lol.


----------



## xxemoxx

In the last few places I have lived.....

I believe all drugs where there, just patterned followed me and my choice of life style......

In L.A. I doubt i could find RC wouldnt know where to start, hard to find good pain pills, but H, Meth, and semi ok blow everywhere.....

Vegas.....  Everything can be had just comes down to $$$$$$

Omaha ( currently here )  reggie buds eh.... ( specially since i am from Cali i would rather not smoke then smoke reggie............ )  SO called "Dro" or K.B. which is maybe low grade seedless mids......  those are around......  blow is around....  CANNOT FIND smack......   which is my DOC  I  SMOKIN IT YUMMY  ~~  
OH yeah meth is everywhere!!!!

Anyway.....   

Those are my feelings bout that.


----------



## veinville

definately dmt and heroin out here in NC there's all the meth you could ask for though!


----------



## Dmytry

only thing i cant find is 2c-b, and its the one drug i want the most


----------



## tamko

MDMA =p

Can't find in TN worth a shit...new kids don't have a clue. You can get pipes tho! (I'd rather shoot myself in the face)


----------



## vanitykill1234

I have managed to track down pretty much and thing I've wanted you just have to know a plethera of people in different sub cultures. Not every thing is accepted into every culture. This thing that's been the most difficult recently is real mdma. Its nowhere to be found everyone has different rc that mimic it and don't get me wrong I'm all about trying new things but it would be nice to get back to basics for a night. Its strange that mdma is mia because this city have a huge rave scene.


----------



## Shpongledd

I have NOT had trouble finding:
DMT
2C-B
LSD (very potent/high quality)
MDMA shards (~86% purity)
Mescaline (pure extract)
Ketamine (s-iso)
Medical Marijuana

I have trouble finding:
Local pressed pills containing MDxx.


----------



## Dngr:Wildman

meth, never seen it...  nd decent coke.. its all stomped to hell. its all opiates and weed round here


----------



## Te0X2t

Prolly, peyote, and Mda, K and Mdma are massive oceans tho... 0.0


----------



## Tommyboy

Te0X2t said:


> Prolly, *peyote*, and Mda, K and Mdma are massive oceans tho... 0.0



Haha, peyote.  I'm sure that's rare in a lot of places, except for desert areas down south.  I just don't think the demand for it is that high (no pun).


----------



## applefritters

aside from obviously rare things like obscure rcs peyote etc... powder cocaine with enough actual cocaine to feel effects, almost everything I've ever seen around here is so diluted it wont get you high no matter how much you do... Other then that you can find pretty much anything fairly easily, weed, lsd, mushrooms, mdma, ketamine, dmt, pharmaceuticals, crack, heroin... I've never seen or heard of meth but I dont really run in those circles.


----------



## ProjectAntares

Having some difficulty getting a line on moonrocks again, it goes in and out of fashion. Right now it's all RCs/pipes either in the "molly" or rolls. Lucy is quality and plentiful.

Opiates are everywhere, however.


----------



## Doug2113

lol...I find it kind of funny how meth get's roped in with those "bad drugs" even here but crack doesn't seem to get that rep around here lol...I used to do meth, and I was thankful every day that I was addicted to meth and not crack...also, in my area meth is more acceptable than heroin use from what I gathered from other tweakers...


----------



## Johnny blue

Well meth, crack and heroin are all pretty hardcore drugs IMO. I think it's common for people to justify their drug use as "not as bad as drugx" while obviously there are different dangers specific to each drug regardless of personal opinion.


----------



## applefritters

^If you guys are speaking to my earlier post, I wasn't separating out meth as worse then everything else, I was saying that in my area I have been offered everything I listed except meth multiple times.  In my area I have never once been offered meth or even seen people using it/high on it, unless they ate it in a roll.  I'm fairly positive it's gotta be around and in use, so I assume I am not hanging with the people who are using it.  I know plenty of people who smoke crack and I know waay to many people who are addicted to h.


----------



## llama112

never seen any heroin or opiates, but it doesn't mean they aren't around here, especially cuz a friend of a friend used to be a heroin addict, so I presume it must be here


----------



## qweasdzxc

Herion, and MDMA... Considering MD is my DOC it doesn't make it fun at times...


----------



## 1394

lsd


----------



## xstayfadedx

METH but we got the dope yes we do.  Dope of all kinds and that fire.


----------



## xdefeatsy

Mescaline/Peyote is probably too obvious as something rare but I have NEVER seen it here. GHB would probably be the next-rarest thing as far as I know.


----------



## MidwestCaveman

I am convinced there is no lsd in minnesota.


----------



## KrescentCity

Everything is pretty much available, but no one I have spoken with has ever seen crystal meth.  LSD is on again/off again.  Probably because a short drive to the country can get you as many shrooms as you could ever want, whatever the season.  Same reason theres no mescaline (peyote).  This is in New Orleans.

What the F is a 'moonrock?'


----------



## Greenstar420

Here in washington LSD is pretty hard to find, nearly impossible.   It comes along in very limited supply very rarely, and when it does it is usually in the form of liquid on sugar cubes which I stopped trusting once all the RC's came along.  Sure would be nice to have steady prints flowing.


----------



## jmax2

weed, korea blows!


----------



## Johnny blue

jmax2 said:


> weed, korea blows!



Korea? We don't get a lot of people from Asia posting here. Are you from there?


----------



## dr-ripple

I have found some but Mushrooms are pretty difficult. .

 Coming from the west I think its a little funny, people talk about Meth around here as if it is exotic. . and really hard to come by.


----------



## SilentFox

Real XTC Presses
Real Molly
Non Shitty Yayo

Cleveland, OH


----------



## baseado

here its hard to find good heroine
or Very Good Weed...just skunk and some whidow weed but 2 expensive..rest is paraguay weed shit

good coke isnt really a problem to get here


----------



## laCster

oxymorphone/dillies.   any other drug i find no problem...


----------



## Help?!?!

I live near Cleve and pretty much the only thing I could never find(besides super obvious ones like Mescaline, lol don't know why someone would even list that..)was Opana. Heard people talking about it, my friend once shot one, but i've never heard of anyone having a solid connection for it or even just selling one or two. Probably just my luck but shit you would expect having friends who love opi's that i'd have tried it by now, but nope. Its the only opioid i've actually wanted to try really almost ever or at least in a few years as well.


----------



## Necr0sis

Acid, 2c family, people in this city are scared shitless about psyches, they'll pop pills thinking they're all legit, (most don't even know what mdma is) but won't go anywhere near a psyche, I need to make some friends up in los angeles this is a joke.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I'd have to say psychedelics-not that I don't have access to them. I travel back home fairly regularly and lately, I haven't had much trouble finding my beloved LSD. It is my favorite psychedelic and so at least for now, my opinion is that I'll always want access to it. Psychedelic drugs have just been a big part of my life the last couple years and so I've just been able to meet people that others don't have the time to by going to as many concerts, raves, festivals, etc. that I can.

From seeing the bud where I moved to, they are in serious need of good bud. None of it really compares to what I use to get, not to brag or anything, I just considering myself a sort of connoisseur of weed and if its not up to standard, I wouldn't have purchased it. I can't smoke anymore now though so I don't really care that much. 

The obvious ones are rare. I still haven't tried MDA though I procured some at a fest, I gave it away before I went home and thus, never ate any.

From my understanding, there is a coke/h/meth scene but I don't do any of those things and neither do any of my friends and as a result, I haven't really seen any.


----------



## Joker117

CT america  northeast   I live in a city they even freakin' nicknamed PILLford  .. Heroin is everywhere , pills (scripts like xanax, clonazepam , pain killers , you name it)  are everywhere.

But  only alot of FAKE e , CUT coke and  High priced molly that is very very rare and not pure  along with  LSD  ..but PCP is anywhere if you just ask..

And crack is like cars..everywhere ..easy to get..not that I do this or H or even pills but I mean  muscle relaxers or a nice xanax  when finding a good molly connect  is nice.

We also tripled our police force  who beats kids at our oyster fests every year (city party really)  ..  such a bad place to live ..


----------



## RecklessWOT

Lol pillford?  What's that, Milford?  I'm from CT too.  I feel your pain about the coke, that shit's cut down to nothing.  Sure you can still get coke all over the place, but it's pretty much not even cocaine anymore.


----------



## Joker117

RecklessWOT said:


> Lol pillford?  What's that, Milford?  I'm from CT too.  I feel your pain about the coke, that shit's cut down to nothing.  Sure you can still get coke all over the place, but it's pretty much not even cocaine anymore.



yeah milford  you ?   And  pillford you'd think = E as well lol ..nope  all rips or no prices for half a high ...  there's yay if you go to hartford though  but alot of people lay low that have that ..but yet dope heads are everywhere it's sad but some don't act like it b/c mommy or daddy takes care of them and thinks they're clean ...


----------



## kamesaa1

Heroin. But I hear it's everywhere


----------



## asparks206

Real MDMA & good coke. Unfortunately, I only started thizzin in '08, apparently when MDMA all but vanished from press tabs. I know for sure I've had authentic shit a few times-that feeling is undeniable & I'm not buying the whole molly scam which I'm sure is "bath salts" or some other RC's. You're telling me theres real, pure MDMA available in abundance & yet NONE of it gets into pills ever, get the fuck outta here. I'm also certain some of the pills I've taken were some off the wall RC as I've had a few very dissimilar highs from one another. We're talking total dissociation one time, weird auditory hallucinations the next, rarely that MDMA magic though. I could also state with certainty what BZP feels like, as I've ingested many shitty pipes chasing that E dream. As far as coke, as far as I know, Seattle is 7 or 8 cuts away from the Mexican border & the quality of coke in this area is naturally diminished once it gets way up here & passed through several sets of hands. I was lucky enough before to experience some fish scale, & I must say, pure coke or very high grade at least, is another unforgettable Best feeling ever-type of high that will always elude me. Maybe thats not a bad thing, because all I wanted to do at that time is just keep chopping line after line after line & I could see how someone could blow(pardon the pun) their life savings & throw everything away to stay high on that shit. Oh, I guess thats why crack exploded all over the place in the mid 80's not long after its initial introduction. I've heard, however, that a mere 150 miles away in Vancouver BC they're first up on the Canadian side of the coke trade & they get it fresh & unadulterated from the source via the Asian criminal organizations who control the drug trade there and use Vancouver as a port of entry for their yayo shipments. Apparently there's a gentlemen's agreement between them & the Mexican cartels to not conduct business in one another's market concerning the coke trade, so none of it flows south. The Mexicans must not have made the same deal on dank, because this area has been flooded with BC bud in the past. No complaints from me, I havent had to smoke that Mexi-garbage since I was a teen in the early 90's. That nasty-ass brown sticks-n-stems seed-infested bullshit wouldn't even cut it as firewood nowadays. Nothing but chronic here. I can't even find shitty weed anymore now that "medical" marijuana can be prescribed to anybody that can fork over $200 dollars & take an x-ray or provide any old proof of a doctors visit. Did I mention how naturally abundant the shrooms are here in western Washinton or that there are about 20 or so different species that can be found which contain psilocybin. On the other side of the coin, meth is pretty rampant here & is consistently high grade, so that shit is never hard to get ahold of at all if that's your cup of tea. There are open-air heroin markets that go unchecked downtown & needle exchange programs funded by the taxpayers, so that should be fairly easy to obtain should you go down that road. Final answer: 2c-B, which nobody I know has even heard of & look at me stupid when I tell them about PIHKAL or RC's that you can order online like I'm making it all up.


----------



## MikeRWK

I've heard of meth here and there but only seen it once mixed with coke and called 'stallion', seen a guy on it at a house party he was doing that chicken head thing like when someone does a big line a coke and gags, then once the coke wore of i guess he was in the corner backed up against the fridge lookin all fuckin sketchy.


----------



## runtothehills

i gotta say theres like no acid around me what so ever, even with camden right there ten min away cant seem to find it and its like the one drug iv never done


----------



## jeebis

only thing I dont see around here (thankfully) is meth, although I hear about it. Everything else I can get at an extremely good quality (medical bud, off-the-key coke, fire dope stamps from jersey, clean and potent psychadelics, etc), but for every good bag of w/e theres 2 shitty ones out there. 

and ketamine. i've only seen/bought/used it once here....


----------



## QuasiModo

I can get shrooms/acid good quality, 2c-b and basically any rc.. I haven't been able to find good MDMA for a long time, though I have given up on looking really because it seems futile.. I want MDA a lot more than MDMA actually as my most enjoyed experiences were with MDA but I'm not holding my breath..



Shpongledd said:


> I have NOT had trouble finding:
> I have trouble finding:
> Local pressed pills containing MDxx.



So true :/


----------



## andghosts

PCP and Mescaline. The one time I was able to locate them was from dealers visiting Toronto or living out of town.
Cocaine and crack is probably the easiest to find. Ecstasy is a close second.

Toronto, ON - Canada


----------



## RecklessWOT

Heh, I'm pretty sure Mescaline is a rare drug no matter where you are


----------



## andghosts

Agreed. Unless your living in Northern Mexico or the South of Texas.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

ketamine!!


----------



## lysergicalry

delaware here....it would have to be research chems.....good mollecule and quality coke
starting to realize im pretty lucky here in the past 2 weeks iv came acrooss dmt , mescaline. ketamine. awesome dope...hash...needlepoint lsd...soso coke but the  prices make up for the quality..methylone...pharmies are abundant and so is crack and pcp if thats ur twist


----------



## FractalStructure

Everything is common around here, except maybe GHB. Lots of ketamine, acid, molly on the streets, and of course, shit-tons of weed (lots coming from cali apparently). The coke here in NY is really shitty but I don't really like that stuff anyway

^As for common street drugs.

At parties, the most common would be lsd and ketamine. DMT is quite easy to find too since many people seem to be extracting it (which is why its never rare *anywhere*, anyone who wants to DMT and puts a bit of effort and intent into it will easily have some good natural spice, with the help of erowid and bl's teks)

2ci and 4-aco-dmt seem to be the most common rc's, they're fairly known among drug users here, but they just know it "fucks you up" and not much else


----------



## neMMMM

FractalStructure said:


> Everything is common around here, except maybe GHB. Lots of ketamine, acid, molly on the streets, and of course, shit-tons of weed (lots coming from cali apparently). The coke here in NY is really shitty but I don't really like that stuff anyway
> 
> ^As for common street drugs.
> 
> At parties, the most common would be lsd and ketamine. DMT is quite easy to find too since many people seem to be extracting it (which is why its never rare *anywhere*, anyone who wants to DMT and puts a bit of effort and intent into it will easily have some good natural spice, with the help of erowid and bl's teks)
> 
> 2ci and 4-aco-dmt seem to be the most common rc's, they're fairly known among drug users here, but they just know it "fucks you up" and not much else



The only molly I have seen lately in ny has been crap. Tested 4 different sources. All RCs. 

Zero mdma around here.


----------



## Ample-time

Make your own Blazin...

it aint hard..

find some acacia in your area or phillaras grass and boom badabang...

little bit more to it than that, but worth the research..go to your local University Chem library and look it up, the precursors are simple to obtain..


----------



## dallascowboy

Honestly the rarest for my city is hydrocodone. Seems everyone waits for someone else to get a perscription and they go so fast! Gotta b quick or you are SOL.


----------



## tomdpimp

LSD seems to be hardest to get in my neck of the woods.  Although I suspect PCP as well, haven't tried to get that.  Meth and Crack seem to be the easiest to get around here.


----------



## Fossil_Diver

Quaaludes/Mandrax and LSD


----------



## Johnny blue

From what I've seen here no one gets ludes in the states anymore man.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Yeah, afik they're only somewhat available in south africa and parts of asia, thar be none here in the states.


----------



## OLD.GREGGGGG

disagree. Ive lived in upstate NY my whole life and have only found K at festivals and friends who worked at vet clinics


----------



## MemphisX3

OLD.GREGGGGG said:


> disagree. Ive lived in upstate NY my whole life and have only found K at festivals and friends who worked at vet clinics



i came in this thread just to say lol @ your name


----------



## Dark Wizard

I haven't seen Special K in my "area' for awhile. Though, I haven't really looked.... nor am I into the Rave scene.


----------



## mgrady3

have to say acid for my area -  north east new england
there's weed a plenty; which is great; and there's tons of rx stims due to the colleges, probably a good deal of rx opiates as well.
when it comes to psychs though there's not much going up here except at festivals. Some mushrooms on occasion but coming across acid or dmt is tough


----------



## pacmanchomps

Blue magic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mullac. la K

Opuim, LSD and chemical DMT.


----------



## Podraig

Hallucinogenics and good speed are rarest. 

Good speed used to be readily available, not so much now.


----------



## youngling420

where i live its gotta be good MDMA/Pills and LSD/Mescaline. however swimming in coke,ket,pot,speed and mephedrone lol


----------



## shimazu

I have a hard time finding LSD or DMT around Philly but Im sure its there. Its just rare. Everything else is readily available


----------



## RecklessWOT

Idk about now because I heard of some big busts in the past couple months, but believe me when I say there used to be a WHOLE BUNCH of acid and dimitri around philly until recently.  Lots of great molly too


----------



## doIhavePotential

every drug is rare when you're to anxious/chicken to ask around


----------



## Delsyd

Heroin in Western NC


----------



## kah8

Cristal MDMA is really rare in my area, btw actually there are good pills.


----------



## beautifullytweaked

i found crystal mdma once in new orleans. i had never seen it before and haven't ever seen it again. i think the most rare here is lsd and those chocolate mescalines that used to float around are gone too as far as i can see.


----------



## Intoxicun7

I think stuff like ketamine and DMT is somewhat hard to find anywhere just being a less common drug. But aside from that stuff, probably heroin. Cocaine and meth are ridiculously abundant here. Weed is abundant everywhere. And acid is surprisingly not that hard to find here.

And by "here" I mean Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## 323FallenAngel

Meth is no where to be found here in my area not really interested in it anyway but if someone was looking they would come up empty handed.


----------



## tricomb

ketamine, pcp, lsd, dmt


----------



## Pathogen

You wouldn't find ludes. You wouldn't find very many pharmaceuticals except for dexadrine, adderall, xanax, oxycontin, roxicet, klonopin, etc. You wouldn't find GHB.
But really, that's about all that you wouldn't find on a night out here.

I must say though, the designer/research scene around here has really blown up. At least, that's what I've noticed.


----------



## brutus

^ I think the RC scene has blown up across the board.


----------



## Jrhguitarist1

You couldn't find H here and I don't think it's ever been around here. Oklahoma isn't known to have anything other than meth and low grade pharms benzo or opiate.


----------



## jackie jones

I would piss myself if I ever found peyote around here. Acid comes around sometimes...


----------



## izzyj

Acid and crystal meth ( SE England).


----------



## russ1973

Southeast GA: Can barely find a pharm with OxyIR 30's or Adderall 30's. I don't do illegals (anymore), and don't abuse, but can't get my Rx's filled anywhere. Sucks.


----------



## skibler

Haha I think last time I posted in here I said dmt and LSD but its everywhere now it seems. It is still 60 percent rc and 15 percent weak shit. Pcp and k for meee


----------



## rakeone

PCP only thing you can't find in montreal nowadays


----------



## Coolio

PCP is rare as hell imo


----------



## chemical ali

heroin. nova scotia


----------



## skibler

Coolio said:


> PCP is rare as hell imo



Yeah i wanna try it so bad. Only had one oppurtunity in the past 3 years, and the dude had like 20 cigs dipped in pcp, and that was it.


----------



## jones-in_J

Pcp and meth are rare in Baltimore ive seen neither... though i know older people who have past seen both around baltimore so its just who you know, anything could be the most rare in your srea for you

Unless youre in baltimore and say that dope or crack are the most rare in which case youre retarded lol


----------



## wackjol

i dont know if anyone has said it, but it seems like meth is rare in south florida


----------



## Cloudy

I know you can find whatever you need in Texas in the big cities (Dallas, Austin, houston, San Antonio), and that legitly less common drugs like PCP can be found. (Houston is pretty big with PCP so I've heard), however I've yet to hear shit about ghb, and ketamine.  I know that with the past history of e use in Texas that ketamine has to be around but never heard a word.  Iveheard about PCP being here but can't Get my hands on some.  I might ask one of the guys I get heroin from.

I really can't imagine Nything being rare in south fl.  Fuck a lot of the gulf with major ports shouldn't have an issue with mostdrugs.


----------



## pyromaniac life

I would have to say Meth and next up is MDMA and Heroin.. I have never heard  of a single person selling Meth around here and have only heard of people getting Ex and found heroin myself one time. And I live 30 minutes out of Memphis TN


----------



## Cloudy

Dude you live in TN, of course there is meth.  Also even with just bonnaroo you should be flooded with MDMA every summer.  (I lived 20 minutes from the TN border in NC for a few years)


----------



## ThatOn3Guy

Cloudy said:


> I know you can find whatever you need in Texas in the big cities (Dallas, Austin, houston, San Antonio), and that legitly less common drugs like PCP can be found. (Houston is pretty big with PCP so I've heard), however I've yet to hear shit about ghb, and ketamine.  I know that with the past history of e use in Texas that ketamine has to be around but never heard a word.  Iveheard about PCP being here but can't Get my hands on some.  I might ask one of the guys I get heroin from.
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't imagine Nything being rare in south fl.  Fuck a lot of the gulf with major ports shouldn't have an issue with mostdrugs.



I've found GHB in most major cities in Texas, especially Dallas. As far as Ketamine and PCP go, I'm in the same boat. I've never found Ketamine or PCP in Texas. I've been wanting to try K forever now haha.


----------



## chinky

meth...never seen it or heard anyo ne even talk aqbout or mention it

good riddence anyways


----------



## Logansq

I lived in chi for 3 years and was only offered meth once 
It was from my weed dealer. She was gay tho and I've heard meth is most popular in gay circles.
I live in Detroit and I feel like absolutely nothing is rare here. This city is completely flooded with drugs.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

I know pcp is pretty popular where i am but it isnt open air and you can only get it if you know someone who knows someone. I only smoked it twice. First time i smoked with four people on a dub rolled up in a game. And second time i smoked with one other person mixed with some bud. Crazy experiences both times. I really wanna get it again and get zooted outta my mind.


----------



## HighonLife

Coolio said:


> PCP is rare as hell imo


 3 meo pcp?


skibler said:


> Yeah i wanna try it so bad. Only had one oppurtunity in the past 3 years, and the dude had like 20 cigs dipped in pcp, and that was it.


3 meo pcp?


Cloudy said:


> I know you can find whatever you need in Texas in the big cities (Dallas, Austin, houston, San Antonio), and that legitly less common drugs like PCP can be found. (Houston is pretty big with PCP so I've heard), however I've yet to hear shit about ghb, and ketamine.  I know that with the past history of e use in Texas that ketamine has to be around but never heard a word.  Iveheard about PCP being here but can't Get my hands on some.  I might ask one of the guys I get heroin from.
> 
> I really can't imagine Nything being rare in south fl.  Fuck a lot of the gulf with major ports shouldn't have an issue with mostdrugs.


Just recently saw some K around here (DFW)


ThatOn3Guy said:


> I've found GHB in most major cities in Texas, especially Dallas. As far as Ketamine and PCP go, I'm in the same boat. I've never found Ketamine or PCP in Texas. I've been wanting to try K forever now haha.


3 meo pcp? MXE?

K is around just in small supply


McHigh_HMG said:


> I know pcp is pretty popular where i am but it isnt open air and you can only get it if you know someone who knows someone. I only smoked it twice. First time i smoked with four people on a dub rolled up in a game. And second time i smoked with one other person mixed with some bud. Crazy experiences both times. I really wanna get it again and get zooted outta my mind.



3 meo pcp?

Sorry im a little drunk and i just think that anyone looking to get high on PCP should look to the interwebz


----------



## skibler

imo its the novelty of pcp


----------



## Coolio

3-MeO-PCP is not PCP.


----------



## Cloudy

yeah.  I really want to try 3-meo-pcp, but it isn't PCP which I also really want to try.  Big difference.  Just like how 4-meo-pcp is nothing like 3-meo-pcp.


----------



## brutus

skibler said:


> imo its the novelty of pcp



That's how it seems to be doesn't it? If you could order PCP off the interwebs that easy, then I highly doubt so many people would want to try it.


----------



## Cloudy

i feel like also considering the audience on this website, more people here then you'd find on the street want to try PCP.  Alot of users on here like to experiment with a broad selection of drugs.  There are a lot of poly drug users here that like to experiment.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

I have no clue what 3-meo is. I dont know much about rcs


----------



## brutus

^ If you don't know what something is then Google it.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

I just read about 3 meo pcp and 4 meo pcp. It said that 4 meo is about the strength of ketemine and 3 meo pcp has more hallucinogen props. 

I smoked Pcp, phenylcyclidine and the way the describe the effects of others, i could tell that what i smoked was PCP





And thats exactly what i did....


----------



## brutus

^ I didn't even think about how that sounded until I read it again. I apologize, some people will ask stuff like that just wanting to be spoon-fed the information.

This is just a wild ass guess, but I assume you probably smoked PCP, I don't think it would be something people would try to sale various research chemicals that are very similar to it like they do for LSD.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Lol. I didnt take offense to it.

But i do feel safe saying i smoked pcp both times. I want to try to find it real soon. I live in somewhat of a small city, area wise so im bound to find it sooner or later if i talk the right people


----------



## HighonLife

Coolio said:


> 3-MeO-PCP is not PCP.



no way!

*3 MeO*PCP isnt *PCP*


im just saying if you wanna try pcp then maybe give 3 or 4 meo a go, sure its not the same

but would you be willing to say its not similar?


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I've read that the 3-MeO variety has some stimulant properties, somewhat like MXE, I bet that it increases the levels of dopamine in the brain. I DO know that 3-MeO-PCP has a VERY low dose and if any of you guys get the chance to try it, use a milligram scale. This is of utmost importance.

As far as rarity in the place I recently moved to, I would say most anything besides weed is of low quality if at all active. A bit disheartening but also good since I didn't move to party more easily.


----------



## northskyfla

Miss seeing MDMA here in South Florida, though not as rare as meth here but thats a good thing.


----------



## skibler

See... i was thinking about this thread today. Its crazy how many drugs become open to you when dealers know you got money. Ive tried 10 new different drugs, that I had never come across in the past month. One of the last thing I thought I would ever see in my small town was bupe, because there is literally a non existent opiate culture around here. but today someone hit me up asking if I wanted some. Im not an opiate addict, but im down to try anything as long as I can be safe with it. Within an hr I had 2 8mg patches. I keep money on hand and if it comes around, even if I dont want to try it right now, ill get me some. Cus ive learned from the past that i might regret it.

Also the variety is helping me from getting dependent on something in my opinion. When this small towns dries out of everything but meth then im fucked haha. Havent thought about meth once today, and i did it the past two days.


----------



## brutus

^ Be careful man, it can be a slippery slope when you realize that you now have access to drugs you never even dreamed about in your life. It's like being a kid in a candy store for a while, except that candy can kill you.


----------



## HighonLife

skibler said:


> See... i was thinking about this thread today. Its crazy how many drugs become open to you when dealers know you got money. Ive tried 10 new different drugs, that I had never come across in the past month. One of the last thing I thought I would ever see in my small town was bupe, because there is literally a non existent opiate culture around here. but today someone hit me up asking if I wanted some. Im not an opiate addict, but im down to try anything as long as I can be safe with it. Within an hr I had 2 8mg patches. I keep money on hand and if it comes around, even if I dont want to try it right now, ill get me some. Cus ive learned from the past that i might regret it.
> 
> Also the variety is helping me from getting dependent on something in my opinion. When this small towns dries out of everything but meth then im fucked haha. Havent thought about meth once today, and i did it the past two days.



you say there isnt an opiate culture in your town n that your not an addict, and i may be mistaken but havent you come in the social a few times talkin about relapsing on heroin?


----------



## Butterwood

good ecstasy haha
and probably meth 
ive heard just about every other drug in my area..aside from RCS


----------



## rhun

Well RCs obviously, but I assume those don't count.
The only drug I've never been able to find is PCP.
Not that I'd be interested anyway.


----------



## Gannicus

ThatOn3Guy said:


> I've found GHB in most major cities in Texas, especially Dallas. As far as Ketamine and PCP go, I'm in the same boat. I've never found Ketamine or PCP in Texas. I've been wanting to try K forever now haha.



kitty is everywhere here.

uh, in DC.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

hmm, i cant really think of anything that is rare around here. you dont see tons of meth like you do in the south and out west, but its def around. just like anywhere it all depends on who you know.


----------



## THC2LSD

I can get just about everything posted on here except real acid, GHB, 2C-B, methaqualone(obviously), oxymorphone, real white powder heroin, and even ketamine. Strangely it's easier for me to get PCP then K, even though Baja Arizona is right by Mexico. Didn't they crack down on the veterinarians in Mexico? Either way for me k's uncommon, but in other circles I think it's pretty common.

I know they must be out there somewhere, even 2C-B and methaqualone, but no one knows where or tries to get them. They'd rather just smoke dope; not anyone I know, they're all law abiding citizens. Came close with most except 2C-B and methqualone.

It must all come down to who you know.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

I know people who got 2c-b a few days ago and said it was real intense


----------



## brutus

^ Just all depends on the dose. I personally have never taken 2c-b but I have taken 2c-i and 2c-e and both of those are amazing. Lower doses definitely are better than higher doses IME.


----------



## DeeRollins

I dont do it, but I'll say meth. I never seen or heard about in or around New Orleans.


----------



## skibler

HighonLife said:


> you say there isnt an opiate culture in your town n that your not an addict, and i may be mistaken but havent you come in the social a few times talkin about relapsing on heroin?



Nah, ive only done heroin twice. What your talking about was when I was trying to stay sober, and was having problems with just abstaining from any drug use.


----------



## Treats

Lucy is fucking hard to find here, it's like a fat guy trying to find his dick.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Treats said:


> Lucy is fucking hard to find here, it's like a fat guy trying to find his dick.



You know it's down there somewhere you can feel it, but you haven't seen it in years.


----------



## djtiesto83187

ive now found everything here in th edc area but crystal meth is def the rarest. Although i knew agirl that had it all th etime and it is around here just not widespread. I know where to cosistently get coke , heroin, crystal mdma, acid comes around just gotta know certain people, ketamine is easy,


----------



## Clusterone666

Dmt :/


----------



## gibby_420

Used to be good heroin & meth, not anymore though!

Meth is the street drug of choice over rock cocaine here in Loon-don, ON. for about the last two years, maybe three (I still prefer some nice fishscale, I fucking hate meth).

The flood of good heroin started here when they pulled the OxyContin (old formula) off Pharmacy shelves and replaced it with OxyNeo (new formula).

I can get awsome dope much easier then awsome weed these days, shits getting crazy around here. I used to have to run to Toronto for good heroin, long gone are those days lol!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkII8nOg2sk


----------



## jackie jones

You know you're in Canada when:

You refer to cocane as fish scales.


----------



## gibby_420

jackie jones said:


> You know you're in Canada when:
> 
> You refer to cocane as fish scales.



lol!
...I'm a Canadier eh!


----------



## RecklessWOT

jackie jones said:


> You know you're in Canada when:
> 
> You refer to cocane as fish scales.



I'm not from canada and I've heard that term used many times...


----------



## gibby_420

^^ Word!


----------



## HighonLife

jackie jones said:


> You know you're in Canada when:
> 
> You refer to cocane as fish scales.



im in not canada n im not even up north like recckless 

im down here n texas n fish scale is a term usually used to refer to GOOD cocaine, tho it gets throw around by some people in reference to any ocaine

also good to see you alive n postin GIBBY420


----------



## RecklessWOT

^ Yeah that's the same here too.  Usually fish scale is what good coke that has a fish scale like appearance to it is called rather than just being cut bullshit.  Of course there are things that you can cut crappy coke with to make it _look_ like fish scale but usually it still is used to describe good coke. I actually haven't heard the term used in a while, probably because there has been no good coke around for a while.  I don't even spend my money on it anymore, I only do coke if someone gives me a few lines for free, it is of such low quality lately (like for a few years now) that I barely enjoy it and it's still incredibly expensive so I'd rather just spend my hard earned money on something better than bullshit coke.


----------



## HighonLife

only ever heard the term from blacks


----------



## JunkieDays

Psychedelics & RC's
Everything else can be found within a few minutes.
It's quite unfortunate because I've always wanted to try psychedelics. 
I'm 22 and did pretty much every drug in the book, except shrooms, and LSD. How sad.


----------



## SteveDoe

Hello fellas, ladies. This is my first post on BL. Ive been coming to this site for a while just to read up on things and finally decided to make an account. Anyways, i live in the south (not native) and the most difficult thing to find for a while was syd...but for the last 6 months or so there has been this substance floating around that's virtually indiscernible from syd. It was called 25inbome. I never tried it cuz i haven't tripped for a couple years..tho at one point i didn't care for anything other than psychs, but my gf and her friends tripped it plenty and all really enjoyed it. Said it had a very clean comedown. No joint/muscle pain and it didn't make u grit your teeth.
These days i am interested in china white (h) and have been doing it for roughly 4 months or so. I only have one guy i go to for it. It comes in a small capsule (half clear, half neon pink). He tells me that there is 1/10th of a g in each for NO PRICES There seems to be a shortage in this area since ive dug around and couldn't find anyone but this guy. Am i being ripped off? No. (Its been close to white, like a really light tan color, and its good stuff..really good.) Thanks for your time.


----------



## Folley

Straight up? MDMA.

The "Molly" is methylone, and the pills are meth and piperazines (in the same pill).... I haven't seen MDMA that's come from Washington for the past 13 months. Good thing I have my sources..


I could find heroin, coke, LSD, RCs, ketamine, or even mescaline around here... but a search for MDMA is a waste of time.


----------



## Dr. Rabid

DMT, any 2Cs, and mescaline are pretty much unheard of here, even though it's a city of a million.


----------



## skibler

Heroin used to be the only drug I could not find for short period of time. But once you get in with the group that is moving most of the drugs in the area heroin became availbile whenever, as well as cocaine, other opiates (roxies and suboxone mainly), and large amounts of weed. 

I lost connection with one of my best dealers that i could get alot of stuff that is impossible to get around my town. Just a few hours drive.  Want to try ketamine so bad. Ketamine, pcp, opanas, and diluads, are the only main street drugs that i have never been offered


----------



## Ronette

Everything is rare in my area, except pills.  I'd be fine with some K4's or MS Contins, but I don't even know the right people to get those from....sucks not knowing anyone. I just moved down here a few years ago, from a major city where I'd lived my whole life and could get the hookup anytime for anything.  The people I do know here are only some of the time dabblers and are a hassle and a half to deal with.  Its shit knowing there's plenty good stuff to be had, literally all around you, but not knowing the right people, or the un-sketchy right people, at that.


----------



## synergistic.affect

In NY, if you look, and you know some people, you can find almost anything.  i think thats why the RC scene never got too huge in southern NY.  Dust(oooh my sweet zooty beloved) is easy enough to nab in sealed oregano packs, or better yet, dippy viles.  No embalming fluid or formaldehyde.   Those are rumors, dangeros ones, cuz young kids then steal formald. from science class and make toxic dippys thinking theyre all bad ass.  K is periodic, but w wet and mxe, who cares.  
Real mesc is a tough one.  not like the streets of montreal mesc tabs, i mean real mesc.  The only time its around is when a certain person extracts it but the process bumps the price to $50+ a dose.  I'd rather eat a cactus.
I guess i have to say that if yo know a few peeps w connections, only RC's(esp w the recent trend of not shipping to the u.s.) are the rarest and have almost no street value.  What worries me is that the youngest sector of the population is the most computer literate and thier the ones ordering the RC's.  i was once one of them, back in 99.  But i was a careful fuck.  There seems to be a surplus of candy at thier fingertips but theyve never heard of a dentist(scale).  Is it time for an infoprmation campaign yet people?  kids are gonna get dangerous chems, lets at least let them know which are EXTREMELY dangerous and levels of respect that are manditory for these sacraments...


----------



## HighonLife

^^ had a few people recently tell me they can get mescaline n when i ask em if its either Nbomes or allylescaline they just hung there head n asked me how i knew bout that stuff. like they're the only ones with an internet connection and debit card

never had straight mescaline, just cacti


----------



## daytryptr

Mescaline is prob going to be one of the rarest to come by across the board. Synthetic is pretty much unheard of, and i get odd looks when i tell people i extract mescaline from cactus. Half don't know what mescaline is, the other half think peyote is the only cactus w/ it. Almost all of them have never tried it, and very few want to take the time/effort to grow/extract their own. My brother is the only other person i know who's tasted mescaline, and he lives ~150 miles away from me. He had peyote with a Native American shaman though, lucky bastard 

Imho, its the hardest to come by. Very few sell it because its logistically hard to distribute compared to something 1000x more potent like lsd, and when it is available, its not for long due to the high demand for a novel hard to come by treat. The only practical way to get ahold of it, is to grow tricho's. Peyote takes way to fucking long to grow, and theres that whole illegality issue with possession of buttons/live peyote. I can have monster tricho's in my yard and no one knows whats up.


----------



## blacknhard614

I agree around here MDMA is extremely hard to find...and forget about the MoonRocks, which are supposed to be found in Cincy! Not here


----------



## Psychonautic

DMT (easy to make) and LSD seem to be easily acquirable through the clubbing community somehow.... Peyote on the other hand is a bit ellusive in Central North America


----------



## OZ.

i'd have to say a real lack of speed pills everywhere *except* quebec, tons of hash there too. here people cook it instead of bringing it in (current city), pure x cuz ppl hardly ever put M in em anymore (u have to buy the straight up mdma) annd mescaline which r goin thru the small communities instead and usually not even sold as that. the rest u just gotta know the right ppl


----------



## Foreigner

LSD, MDA, ketamine, and DMT are by far the hardest to find.

MDMA, and other garbage like cocaine, meth, crack, etc. are common as dirt.


----------



## brutus

JunkieDays said:


> Psychedelics & RC's
> Everything else can be found within a few minutes.
> It's quite unfortunate because I've always wanted to try psychedelics.
> I'm 22 and did pretty much every drug in the book, except shrooms, and LSD. How sad.



So legal drugs are hard to acquire where you live? How so?

You may have done every mainstream drug, but you will never be able to say: I've done "pretty much every drug in the book." 

Sorry, those two things have always puzzled me how people can say they can't find RC's or that they've done every drug.


----------



## vigi

Yea id say heroin or mdma here in MTL


----------



## merkwürdig

never any mescaline or (good, reasonably priced) blow up here is wisco


----------



## RecklessWOT

That pretty much goes for everywhere.  Sure it exists, but I don't think it's common anywhere


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

merkwürdig said:


> never any mescaline or (good, reasonably priced) blow up here is wisco


I had chocolate mescaline twice, once mixed half and half with the rest molly.
It was the first time i saw rabbit in the moon lol.  I made the mistake of chewing up the second one i got.  Just cause it was a capsule and i didn't believe the dude.  OMG that shit burnt the fuck out of my throat.
Dust doesn't come around where i live don't really wanna go into anything else cause I don't do much these days i just like to reminisce about some trips and take one every 6 months or so.  I've never had a problem finding good lsd.  I don't sell it i just randomly come across it when it needs to find me lol.  I'm down with the dmt and it comes around too
Most everything else is within reach im in the hood, for now at least its not by choice lol.


----------



## luckyshot04

The rarest form in my area has to be the old school Opana...
On a side note, Heroin would be rare if it was found in my area.  I hope this changes soon.


----------



## vsve11

Nothing should be out of reach for anyone in the US. There's always silkroad if you're willing to pay the big bucks......


----------



## JunkieDays

wiggi said:


> So legal drugs are hard to acquire where you live? How so?
> 
> You may have done every mainstream drug, but you will never be able to say: I've done "pretty much every drug in the book."
> 
> Sorry, those two things have always puzzled me how people can say they can't find RC's or that they've done every drug.



1. not all of them are legal where I live.
2. I said 'pretty much' every drug. Well, almost every 'recreational' drug if you want to be a smart alec.


----------



## aussie101

definitely not heroin, i could score downstairs if i wanted to. not meth, thats like 5 doors down as is coke. mdma is just a few bus stops away. the uni is down the road where many drugs are manufactured. fuck i dunno, jenkum? ive never seen that shit


----------



## HighonLife

^^make it yourself

nothin better then homebrew


----------



## aussie101

haha jenkum is the most seedy concept i have ever heard of


----------



## OpiKing333

Hallucinogens and opana , dilaudid, methadone


----------



## ygrn

LSD, it comes to town every few months but always disappears very quickly.


----------



## drwhooo

ThatOn3Guy said:


> I've been wanting to try K forever now haha.



its over the counter in mexico


----------



## drwhooo

skibler said:


> Yeah i wanna try it so bad. Only had one oppurtunity in the past 3 years, and the dude had like 20 cigs dipped in pcp, and that was it.



why so you can absolutely lose your mind and end up in an ER? don't be stupid and I say this not meaning any offense.


----------



## drwhooo

skibler said:


> Yeah i wanna try it so bad. Only had one oppurtunity in the past 3 years, and the dude had like 20 cigs dipped in pcp, and that was it.




cigs dipped in it, that was probably actually embalming fluid, which isn't pcp


----------



## HighonLife

^^id say you might be the one bein a little 'stupid' if you will...also, no offense intended

dont believe everything you hear, pcp is a drug, like all drugs people can take them too far. 

low-moderate dose pcp is said to be a nice disassociative experience

people take lsd n psychadelics too far and have ended up in the ER with panick attacks and paranoia n such, does that mean anyone wishing to indulge in such drugs is stupid?

i LOVE Ketamine and MXE but i dont hole, i myself would like to try pcp in a low dose, low dose dissassociatives are quite lovely

remember just cuz you saw some naked dude on cops punchin holes thru fences doesnt mean thats all a drug does

think about it, if everyone who ever used the drug had negative experiences, would people seek out n continue to use the drug (well maybe). but you get my point

dont demonize pcp cuz the just say no folks told you "you will lose you mind on this drug"


----------



## drwhooo

pacmanchomps said:


> Blue magic!!!!!!!!!



I fell out on that stamp


----------



## drwhooo

HighonLife said:


> ^^id say you might be the one bein a little 'stupid' if you will...also, no offense intended
> 
> dont believe everything you hear, pcp is a drug, like all drugs people can take them too far.
> 
> low-moderate dose pcp is said to be a nice disassociative experience
> 
> people take lsd n psychadelics too far and have ended up in the ER with panick attacks and paranoia n such, does that mean anyone wishing to indulge in such drugs is stupid?
> 
> i LOVE Ketamine and MXE but i dont hole, i myself would like to try pcp in a low dose, low dose dissassociatives are quite lovely
> 
> remember just cuz you saw some naked dude on cops punchin holes thru fences doesnt mean thats all a drug does
> 
> think about it, if everyone who ever used the drug had negative experiences, would people seek out n continue to use the drug (well maybe). but you get my point
> 
> dont demonize pcp cuz the just say no folks told you "you will lose you mind on this drug"



No cause I remember a dude coming into the hospital when I was in rehab when I was 16, 4 pointed and absolutely out of his mind. the image never left me and leave pcp and sherm alone.... 

I think everyone would agree that pcp and sherm are a whole other crazy level.


----------



## HighonLife

^^this is BL

there are plenty of psychonauts around here who enjoy their pcp

nbd;js


----------



## HighonLife

drwhooo said:


> cigs dipped in it, that was probably actually embalming fluid, which isn't pcp



you obviously have little knowledge of pcp


pcp is nicknamed sherm cuz it was common to dip sherman cigs in pcp and was/is commonly sold that way

what makes you think dipped cigs would be embalming fluid?


----------



## rhun

And I was just coming on here to say that PCP is the one drug you really can't get as easily in my town.
Probably could get it 45 minutes away in Oakland though 8)


----------



## figure11

rat tat tat tat said:


> Opium.
> 
> edit: I just realized how pointless it is to have opium...that's like wanting schwag when you can get some kill, kill for cheaper.
> 
> I'm going with meth. I think there are zero tweakers in my town.



Zero tweakers?? What is your town, tweakers are everywhere man.


----------



## figure11

PCP probably. Part of that I'm sure is it's not all that popular.


----------



## OnlyEyes4Blues

Oxys
Not shit in Medford/Ashland


----------



## UnspokenVoice

I can't get peyote up here. Well, very seldom. I used to get it all the time but, alas, I've moved and I'm up in the north east so I can't get it on the street. I can get most anything else though it may take a minute but no peyote (or mescaline). It's a shame, really. It is my hallucinogen of choice. I've found an alternative method of acquiring it but it isn't that reliable/speedy. What I have ended up doing is traveling and getting bulk and then coming home and having a decent stash. I believe it is against the rules to get into more details than that as sourcing is against the rules so I won't elaborate further. It works but it is a pain in the ass. It takes a lot of time but, well, there some good out of it as it gives me the chance to go see old friends that I'd otherwise not see that often.


----------



## juliencm95

Dimethyltryptamine


----------



## JunkieDays

drwhooo said:


> I fell out on that stamp



I found that stamp 2 days ago.. pretty good.


----------



## quidamsoul

In my city we are flooded with high purity cocaine, crack and freebase, as well as brickweed and mids, but we do not get any high quality shit at all--no real strains, no high quality resinous buds, no matter how much you are willing to pay, it simply is not available. Same goes for hash, crystal meth, synthetic marijuana (nothing like K2, Spice or anything at all), and sadly, no shrooms. DMT is also impossible to find, as is salvia. Ironically, ayahuasca rituals guided by a taita are readily available on Facebook groups. Heroin, ketamine, MDMA, LSD, mescaline and amphetamines are also highly available.

Also, no poppers!


----------



## Shadowsblaze

Christal Meth in Ft. Laud, and maybe PCP I haven't looked for that in yrs.


----------



## hangyourhead

PCP, Ketamine (except when big festivals are going down), Instant Release Opana, Mescaline


----------



## T1gersxjaw

I can't find oxy or hydromorphone or anything along the lines around that down here :-(


----------



## Bry18

Suboxene


----------



## bigshot1990

haven't been able to find any heroin or dillies...I will keep on looking tho


----------



## Jetlag2013

Well here in Mtl (montreal) i found it hard to found Ghb, Foxy, Mda or MDMA. Everyone that us to provide the goods always telling me they don't have or they can't found. I'm really sad cause I wanna do some good stuff before my school start in like a week.


----------



## bigshot1990

haha I wish we could trade locations for a week


----------



## Jetlag2013

Hahaha I finally found some "MDMA" now just need to have a test kit. Cause i don't like to do stuff half way.


----------



## bigshot1990

is it that pink moonrock?


----------



## ebola?

This question is silly: the most obscure drug in any locale is an obscure research chemical that never fell into popular use (or an obscure prior research chemical that was scheduled; anyone here have an easy time getting AET?)

ebola


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

I think these days and really for the past decade ppl who enjoy mdma need to own a test kit of some type. I always had a marqquis when i was into it, sold a little to get a few free ect. There wasznt a mass qqty of test kits and you def had the advantage over sketchy fucks that were trying to pass shitty pills bc you couldnt cheat the test as easily back then and there were times ppl would freeze when i pulled out that little brown glassz bottle. Thing paid for itself withing a few weeks.
Now on topic, these days i think id have trouble finding psychs as ive not been going to shows for ages. However anything pharmaceutical or otherwise, is pretty easy. Wouldnt it be hillarious if ppl were like yea i cant find high proof alchohol on every block of every town lol


----------



## PurpleKush1

fucking opiates. eveyrthing i dont need or dont care about finding i can find, but fucking hydromorphone and Heroin are unfindable.


----------



## btmn44

yeah def hardest to find for me is dmt and i can get 25i,mescaline,k methylone,lsd, 2c drugs and alot of the rcs
finding dmt for a decent price would b like finding the virgin marry and then being able to fuck her brains out


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

I've been interested in pcp for a long time but haven't been able to source any anywhere, although I haven't really tried


----------



## Folley

^ yeah, of the commonly known street drugs PCP is probably the rarest of them these days


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

For some strange reason dust is still popular enough around here and esp in dc that its not too hard to find. I think there are a few other cities like in ca where pcp is still popular. It felt like dirty k to me, wasnt terrible or anything, but id take k over it anyday.


----------



## LSDiesel

MDA is pretty damn rare in its pure form.


----------



## JunkieDays

Meth. Can't find any on the east coast.


----------



## Help?!?!

Folley said:


> ^ yeah, of the commonly known street drugs PCP is probably the rarest of them these days


Yeah right, every inner city is LITTERED with PCP. You just need to know where to look. For me its ketamine for sure....


----------



## Folley

^ Veterinarian offices are littered with ketamine, you just need to know where to look 



ketamine isn't very well known, not compared to PCP. I've been offered ketamine several times from rather "ghetto" people but never even heard of a friend of someone's friend doing PCP around here. Even on Bluelight it has little to no discussion




LSDiesel said:


> MDA is pretty damn rare in its pure form.



I'd say it's more common than pills..


----------



## gibby_420

We got everything except PCP (I've never come across it anyhow) here in London, ON...
High purity heroin, cocaine (soft & hard), meth, LSD, MDMA & very pure ketamine shards.

Lots of opiate pharms too, Generic Oxycontin (Oxycodone), Dilaudid/Hydromorphcontin (Hydromorphone HCL), Morphine Sulfate, Morphine HCL as well as some old Fentanyl gel patches floating around, getting rare and expensive though.

 Lots of Benzo's too...
 0.25, 0.5 & 1mg Xanax (Aprazolam), 5 & 10mg Valium (Diazepam), 0.5, 1 & 2mg Ativan (Lorazepam), 0.5mg & 1mg Klonopin (Cloneazepam), 15, 22.5 & 30mg Restoril (Temazepam), and my personal favorite, the water soluble 15mg Dormicum (Midazolam) tablets! (I IV this stuff, any other ROA is a waste).

 There is shit loads of 7.5mg Imovane (Zopliclone), which is water soluble (great for IV as well!) to be had.

 Lots of very high quality organic weed of various strains as well!

 I'm scripted 120 x 1mg Xanax and 120 x 10mg Valium every 30 days.

 ...This shit is all over the city if you know the right motherfuckers!


----------



## houseman5

Help?!?! said:


> Yeah right, every inner city is LITTERED with PCP. You just need to know where to look. For me its ketamine for sure....



true. alot of hoods got pcp. cheap and addicting


----------



## lovepsychadelics

HighonLife said:


> ^^id say you might be the one bein a little 'stupid' if you will...also, no offense intended
> 
> dont believe everything you hear, pcp is a drug, like all drugs people can take them too far.
> 
> low-moderate dose pcp is said to be a nice disassociative experience
> 
> people take lsd n psychadelics too far and have ended up in the ER with panick attacks and paranoia n such, does that mean anyone wishing to indulge in such drugs is stupid?
> 
> i LOVE Ketamine and MXE but i dont hole, i myself would like to try pcp in a low dose, low dose dissassociatives are quite lovely
> 
> remember just cuz you saw some naked dude on cops punchin holes thru fences doesnt mean thats all a drug does
> 
> think about it, if everyone who ever used the drug had negative experiences, would people seek out n continue to use the drug (well maybe). but you get my point
> 
> dont demonize pcp cuz the just say no folks told you "you will lose you mind on this drug"



PCP in low doses is fine as long as you don't redose cause it lasts a while and can come back hard. Very hard to source in Australia and very infrequent. I prefer and have more experience with 3 meo pcp which I think is a superior and slightly more forgiving version of pcp. I find it (3meo)to be quite stimulating even at low doses of 10 mg. I have only come across PCP a handful of times in my travels but I'm sure it's pretty common still in some parts of the good old USA! Stuff was always made in underground labs (unlike K which is often from vets/hospital/India) so it makes sense there would still be a few pcp cooks around.


----------



## OpiateGuy

Krokodil is the rarest drug in my area/probably the entire US.


----------



## skoaldipper88

Mushrooms. We literally have almost everything else.


----------



## gibby_420

OpiateGuy said:


> Krokodil is the rarest drug in my area/probably the entire US.



Not anymore!


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

skoaldipper88 said:


> Mushrooms. We literally have almost everything else.



you are in wv and cant find shrooms? where in wv? like a decade ago i picked up 50lbs of them at wvu and had to sit around all day smelling those nasty things while i weighed and bagged. never did them after that. they were really strong too, so not my cup of tea.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

OpiateGuy said:


> Krokodil is the rarest drug in my area/probably the entire US.



Fucking lol, I hope that was a sarcasm. Such a nasty drug from what I've read and heard.

Anyways shrooms are scarce around my area


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

skoaldipper88 said:


> Mushrooms. We literally have almost everything else.



Mushrooms are so cheap in Canada plus super easy to find.
I fucking love it


----------



## 1Love4me

Any hallucinagins(sp?)  and PCP


----------



## MagickalKat777

Molly. Nothing but piperazine, caffeine, meth, cathinone, pseudoephedrine mix CRAP!


----------



## lilpeach5237

just wondering where u live nikol because meth is almost non exsistant here


----------



## RTrain

OpiateGuy said:


> Krokodil is the rarest drug in my area/probably the entire US.



Damn that was going to be my answer.



lilpeach5237 said:


> just wondering where u live nikol because meth is almost non exsistant here



I live in MA and I have never heard of anyone having or doing meth. I have read in the news about meth labs being busted in my area, specifically twice labs were found being run out of a Holiday Inn 5 miles north of me right off the highway. In my job I also deal with a lot of drug users and I come across tons of heroin/opiate addicts and plenty of alcoholics, but never any meth heads.


----------



## SunsetRider535

I live in Brazil and it´s almost imposible to get heroin over here. I heard there is some in the big cities like Rio , but it´s not sold in the street by regular drug-dealers. It´s a very hidden and close market and the drug is really expensive, just for a few people. I believe the main reason is because in my country there is no opiate abuse culture. Over here it´s all about cocaine, crack-cocaine and other stuff. It´s sad for me as I love the opiates and never had an oportunity in my life to touch the heroin


----------



## 225Becky

I've not seen mescaline here since the mid 80's. Good while it lasted tho   Kind of like qualudes  Around here, weed is common, as is most every opiate, with the exception of Dalaudid, which you might see 1-2 ever 2-3 years. Hashish is another I've not seen in probably 10 years. Among all the teens, Mollies are the rage, (Not too sure the content, this is SE Alabama, we talking about),  the epidemic of meth seems to have kind of calmed down in last 5-6 years. I sew quiet a bit for different people among them several deputies. One mentioned to me they had recently stopped someone and he had a (white powder) substance on him, after blowing through every test kit he had on him, he called a member of narcotics team and they tested it and it was very high grade heroin. This is the first time I have had someone (believeable) tell me heroin is in this area. Just my observations


----------



## fleabag73

I know where I'm moving, not that I'll EVER get off probation, and fucking Canada is probably smart enough not to let my ass is, LOL. Damn, you got some goodies, so jealous! Rarest shit in my little town? Good fucking dope, pharms aren't easy to come by either, which kinda forced me to clean up, but under protest, LOL. Weed is everywhere here, meth is trying to make a comeback, but I have yet to see any, then again, I prefer to go down, not up, so not really my thing.


----------



## puremood

i've never seen pcp or meth before, not that i've looked.  id be down to try some dust, apparently there are frequent arrests for pcp possession in my area.  havent seen any L around in a long time but i havent been looking and i don't travel in those circles


----------



## gibby_420

Krokodile ain't rare around here anymore, that's for sure!...

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/11/18/krokodil-canada-niagara-drug_n_4298144.html

http://globalnews.ca/news/989209/suspected-use-of-flesh-eating-drug-krokodile-unconfirmed-police/

...Junkies be making this shit, not drug dealers (at least I hope).


----------



## tomatalli

Prolly opanas and dillys


----------



## vforvendetta

it's been pretty dry of x and shrooms for the past year where i'm at. then again, i may just not be looking hard enough


----------



## S.J.B.

gibby_420 said:


> Krokodile ain't rare around here anymore, that's for sure!...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/11/18/krokodil-canada-niagara-drug_n_4298144.html
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/989209/suspected-use-of-flesh-eating-drug-krokodile-unconfirmed-police/
> 
> ...Junkies be making this shit, not drug dealers (at least I hope).



Bullshit rumours until proven otherwise!

Who the hell would need that shit so close to Toronto anyway?  There must be a ton of dope.

There was "PCP" going around (brown powder, very potent dissociative effects) here but I later heard from the seller that it was actually PCE, which is apparently almost identical in effects, but more potent.


----------



## jeebis

By far as of right now, the 3 rarest drugs around here (cap region ny) are easily pcp, DMt, and speed (not meth, but crystal regular amphetamine like in the UK). Luckily my friend brought some back from when he visited friends in Brighton and I'm 1 of 4 ppl here who did it (me, the girlfriend, the dude that brought it, and his roommate) best stimulant. Fuck meth and coke (and I get excellent quality each).

And DMt is just off season

I haven't heard of pcp around here since 2001 lol


----------



## 《Plasticity》

vforvendetta said:


> it's been pretty dry of x and shrooms for the past year where i'm at. then again, i may just not be looking hard enough


E is abundant round here, especially at raves/clubs/festivals. As for shrooms you gotta kick it with the hippy crowds. They're usually the ones who grow their own. I can't remember the last time I've come accross imported shrooms, no point really.

DMT is getting harder to find, never seen or purchased mescaline/peyote off the streets, have yet to see PCP either... Plenty of meth though


----------



## ZacherySwan

Here in the Southeastern USA, on the Atlantic Seaboard, between Atlanta Ga, and Washington, DC here are the rarest meds to locate in at least the past 10 to 15 years:
1. Middle to High grade Cannabis, as, no states in the Deep South, have Medical Marijuana, (like in California).  It can be found
but is a big time hassle, having to network big time, to score, just a bag of weed for US $250.00 to $400.00.  
2. Mescaline, (Peyote) I have not seen, since the middle 1980's.   
3. High grade downers, are for practical purposes, extinct, with the withdrawal of Methaqualone, in 1984, Glutethimide (Doriden) in 1992, Nembutal, and Tuinal (the highly popular 3 grain rainbow capsules by Eli Lilly), both in 1999, and 100 mg Seconal, 
are still manufactured legally, but I have not seen one since the middle 1970's, and the wholesale price legally, has risen, 
from $25.00 US per 100 caps to over $400.00 average wholesale price to pharmacies, and I know many Psychiatrists, but
not one, who will prescribe any Seconals.
4. Sodium Oxbate, easily scored, 15 years ago, as a potent powder, or as the imported, outstanding "Alcover" liquid, made 
in the tiny province of San Remo, inside Northern Italy, I have not seen since 1999. It has been replaced by the greedy,
pharmaceutical industry, by Jazz Pharmaceueticals, as "Xyrem", and, the price has risen from $140.00 a bottle, by a 300%
increase, and my own Psychiatrist, who has a license to prescribe it, refuses to prescribe it to me, in fact, he has stopped 
prescribing it to all of his patients, the last I heard.  

5. A radical change in my region of the country, is the drying up of all forms of Oxycodone. It was easily scored, as recently, 
as 2009, but that has changed big time now. Those who are prescribed any form of it, from Percocet to Oxy Contin, need every pill they are prescribed, and thus, no more excess, for the street.  My equal favorite, Dilaudid #4, has always been a 
rare opiate pill, but, I got my first and only supply summer of 2013, after, a 25 year absence of finding this drug.  

6.  Of all things in my lifetime, I must have had over one hundred + separate prescriptions for Roche Valium, since the year 1971, and it was the easiest drug I have ever scored, cold turkey, walking into a MD's office, off the street, in the 1970's, but no more.  Only expensive Psychiatrists will prescribe diazepam, Roche Pharmaceuticals, of Nutley, New Jersey, charge the 
pharmacy's the ungodly price of $493.00 per 100 ten mg blue V-Cuts, and, Roche Valium was dirt cheap for decades, from 30 cents a pill, to as recently as US $100.00 per one hundred 10mg pills in the middle 1990's, but that is all over now.   Plus, the
countefeiters, have matched the 1980's ridiculous counterfeit Rorer and Lemmon Quaaludes, the last 5 years they were made.
Even IOP's from the United Kingdom, to the Philippines to, South Africa, to Mexico, are deeply ingrained in mass producing 
counterfeit, or at best, very weak diazepam, all over the world.  It is contagious, and has now effected alprazolam. Even in the USA, the generics, vary greatly, in their strength, due to the unregulated "bioavailability" (cheap fillers and binders) that effect the potency tremendously.  Inside the USA, Mylan and Ranbaxy are the weakest Generic Valiums. 

   I have personally been to Mexico, twice in the past 2 years, and, diluted Roche Valium, are everywhere, even sold, under the table by crooked pharmacy tech's.   They look A+ real to the naked eye, but, believe me the strips, that are sold, going
rate $US 4.00 each, are a rip-off.  Roche has a plant just south of Acapulco, and the real ones do exist, but, one must do their homework, and it is best to switch a USA prescription for Valium, for a Mexican MD to re-write the Valium to be filled, in a 
Mexican pharmacia, plus to obtain a copy of the Mexican prescription, to covers ones arse.  Mexican Customs at airports, go thru one personal effects, more stringently, than the USA x-ray security, the last two times I was in Mexico.  Totally opposite, from the 1990's, in all states of Mexico.

8.  Pentazocine Hydrochloride, marketed in the USA as Talwin NX, in Canada, in its pure tablet form, by Sanofi Aventis, as "Talwin-P" without the naloxone, in 50 mg caplets, and in about 8
other countries, in the modern industrialized world, such, as the UK, Germany, "Pakistan", Austria, the Netherlands, Slovenia, Cz Republic, Greece, Thailand, Belgium, and Italy, "also
marketed as Sosegon, and Fortral, and Fortal" is rapidly disappearing across North America, 
Europe, and "especially Asia, the South Pacific Basin, actually being withdrawn, or banned by
legislation, in Japan, the latter and pulled off the shelves in France, (world headquarters for
Sanofi) and further withdrawn off the shelves by Krka Pharma, with IFET, the lone wolf mfg of
tablet for Greece.  "Get it while you can, as all IOP's I am familiar with, no longer can get that
pain medication" It is not popular in the USA due to the deliberate reformulation in April of 1983, due to flagrant abuse, ER overdoses, and threats by the USA DEA to ban the drug, like they did
Methaqualone, due to high theft of the drug in pharmacies.


----------



## RVAbrowntownRVA

I'm pretty deep in the drug scene and have been for almost 20yrs and I've never heard of anyone having or seen any meth here in Richmond va. I'd like to give it a go though.


----------



## babyfuzza

I moved to Fort Myers Beach in 2013 and cannot find Extasy. I have bought it 4x and been ripped off 4x. I am a artsy looking 40 something gal, definitely don't look like LE..just sucks. All I want is to get what my hard earned $ pays for.NYC was easy. Even pills are so hard to come by...drag!


----------



## Ranchlands

never heard of pcp round here. heroin is a tougherr one too as my city is all about coke and crack with meth making a rise. few opiate pill dealers but hrard to come by any consistent ones. its all about who you know


----------



## Tdogg616

In Michigan in my ares there's most everything, Most psychedelics and club drugs go thru smaller rings of people. MDA/ MDMA are easily found, LSD is usually around although there are droughts. I guess ive never seen PCP, i guess its hard to find some pharmaceuticals but dont really fuck with them so not sure. It pretty much depends who you know i guess.


----------



## ProfessorGoad

Aside from meth no one can find anything worth a damn here (except for weed and occasional opiate pills). Been ripped of on ecstasy once,  and that has been the only opportunity I've seen in a year to buy some. I miss acid and quality ecstasy.


----------



## Dang 'Ol Stoner

Going to community college in the OC, I've seen quite a large selection of drugs.  Most of it weed, dex, molly, and Xanax.  Occasionally, someone would bring LSD.  Only once have I seen somebody with crystal meth.  And then there was that one time someone left a box of salvia at "the spot," and of course I smoked way too much of it.....
....never once seen anyone with ayahuasca, peyote, or heroin.  Plenty of opium though....for me personally at least; ever since I "accidently" sprinkled some McCormick seeds in the garden, them pods just keep coming up!  Stuff is pretty dope!


----------



## Jtp69

Can u really get a result from supermarket seeds? I tried once w somec real ones but no luck...


----------



## Dang 'Ol Stoner

Jtp69 said:


> Can u really get a result from supermarket seeds? I tried once w somec real ones but no luck...


Some seeds do better than others.  I planted the McCormick seeds a long time ago, so it might have been from an exceptionally good batch.  According to a certain source (who shall remain anonymous) Bob's Red Mill seeds are the shit these days.
Each pod is pretty much guaranteed to produce some visible amount of "milk."  Opium production is evident by the black tarrish goo that starts to ooze out when you poke a "vein" on the pod.
Long story made short, results vary, but you might as well try since they're easy to grow.


----------



## foolsgold

whos house  ? dre



http://youtu.be/16nUNP9-kmM


----------



## foolsgold

http://youtu.be/16nUNP9-kmM Dr. Dre - I Need A Doctor (Explicit) ft. Eminem, Skylar Grey

http://youtu.be/qWAF9PgDg2c the staeving by what ermoving no chalie i cool


----------



## TheSacredTree

Probably Codeine and Mescaline from my experience.


----------



## Jtp69

WTF..lol....ill give it a shot...lol


----------



## Tryptamino

I'd say PCP.


----------



## Sweetness21

I think we have everything here and most is easy to get, but I'm having the hardest time finding opioid pills. I think those are pretty scarce.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Prescription opiates/amphetamines are all over in my circle right now, but I haven't seen LSD in over a year, and I even ask strangers if they've seen any... The nbomes floated around here all last summer, but no other RC's (which blows, I hate nbomes but I'd like to try other phens and tryptamines other than mushies).


----------



## HabitualAllThat

The most challenging drug to hustle in Brisbane, Australia right now is cocaine. I know right... It's mystifying. Roughly a year ago it was in abundance and you'd be able to acquire satisfactory product... There hasn't been any major crack down by local law enforcement (no busts on imports etc) so you're left pondering what has happened. Is there a loss of interest in coke? I wouldn't have thought so. Just thought I'd add my little opinion to the thread. If anyone else from Australia is posting on this thread, please make comment if you agree or disagree.


----------



## TheSacredTree

Mescaline and Roofies by far. A few months ago i set on the quest to find someone who would sell me some roofies so i could try them out on myself (dont judge me, it's been something i've wanted to do ever since The Hangover came out) but for life of me i can't find even a single pill. And obviously there's no Mescaline on the black market on the East side of the U.S.

The weird thing is that the two most common drugs here are LSD and Bud. Obviously Marijuana would be common but these are some INSANELY dank strains right now and i'm still confused how we ended up with a surplus of Acid floating around.


----------



## Wendiegurl

Keep seeing people looking for H usually spades n fentanyl. SWIM keeps complaining the BlackTar in Vegas is nasty. Working in the hotel industry I hear and see everyday... People always asking hey I need this, hey can you.... Yea No everyone I knew ... Gone lol guess new blood in Vegas.


----------



## 95Land

^That's fucked that tar is hard to place in Vegas, at the moment. The only time I spent there, we were swimming in it. Me, a buddy and his gf stopped the car and asked a homeless looking guy if he knew where to cop. Took us to one of the handful of parts of Vegas they DO NOT show you on TV and we were able to grab pretty straight forward. That week is a meth and tar induced haze.
This was like '04, though. So, what it has to do with 2014, I don't know.


----------



## gibby_420

ZacherySwan said:


> 6.  Of all things in my lifetime, I must have had over one hundred + separate prescriptions for Roche Valium, since the year 1971, and it was the easiest drug I have ever scored, cold turkey, walking into a MD's office, off the street, in the 1970's, but no more.  Only expensive Psychiatrists will prescribe diazepam, Roche Pharmaceuticals, of Nutley, New Jersey, charge the
> pharmacy's the ungodly price of $493.00 per 100 ten mg blue V-Cuts, and, Roche Valium was dirt cheap for decades, from 30 cents a pill, to as recently as US $100.00 per one hundred 10mg pills in the middle 1990's, but that is all over now.   Plus, the
> countefeiters, have matched the 1980's ridiculous counterfeit Rorer and Lemmon Quaaludes, the last 5 years they were made.
> Even IOP's from the United Kingdom, to the Philippines to, South Africa, to Mexico, are deeply ingrained in mass producing
> counterfeit, or at best, very weak diazepam, all over the world.  It is contagious, and has now effected alprazolam. Even in the USA, the generics, vary greatly, in their strength, due to the unregulated "bioavailability" (cheap fillers and binders) that effect the potency tremendously.  Inside the USA, Mylan and Ranbaxy are the weakest Generic Valium's.



My Family Physician has been prescribing me 180x10mg diazepam ($28.00) & 90x1mg alprazolam ($37.00) every 30 days for the last decade. They are APO generic diazepam and Mylan generic alprazolam and they are just as strong as the Roche name brand Valium & Xanax as I've had both.

...By the way, I'm in Southern Ontario Canada.


----------



## Wendiegurl

Yea I have a few friends that are always looking for H that is not black. I mean we are close to Mexico and used to be bat shit crazy easy to get anything within reason. I get sooo many "requests" from the hosts and concierges at our hotel and adjoining properties on the strip and all the high roller babysitters.... Need White H, China, Spades, even some young kid whispered our guest needs Heroin that is all white and wants the Fentynl one.... I laughed inside and all requests via employees are "reported" it's a norm every High Roller who flies into Vegas that's flies commercially wants something. Weirdest request was a guy from UK told his VIP host here is $25k..... Fly and get the purest uncut H farm there is and use my $$$$ to aquire and you will never need to worry financially for the east of your life..... So of course that's a no no and illegal and the fairy tale ending somehow was accomplished but not from Disney places. I can confirm the guest in question is no longer alive. He passed away I saw on the news last year 2013 think sept.... Also get tons of requests for IV Dilaudid Abd stronger... And if someone says morphine is stronger lol uh no  where are you 240? Though more Vegas people.... Utah?   Cali?  ,,


----------



## newtoopi92

Im new to jax fl and cant find H anywhere its all pills here anyone here seen different in jax recently?


----------



## iamthesuck

I've never seen PCP. I know people who ran into it but i don't smoke weed in the inner city for a reason. Never seen Mescaline, but peyote's endangered and they synth is hard, so that's to be expected. L has been rare as shit for a long-ass time. Haven't seen any real through the classic distribution channels EVER. But I'm not really in the right place. Overall I'd say here it's the rarest of the classic street drugs. 

I know people who were sold meth as E, and I know where i'm at now (middle IN), you can find MDMA, MDA, shrooms rarely, all kinds of downers and uppers, and HEROIN. Psychedelic scene is muddled and weird in this part of the country, but if you wanna get "fakked up" there's no shortage of things to accomplish that.


----------



## Hydromethomine

Probably Ketamine. LSD. PCP. Hallucinogens aren't the easiest to get out here.


----------



## Miamirabbit

In the 305 it is PCP....I've never not seen anything else


----------



## Brendles

Chicago is pretty notorious for not having very good coke.


----------



## joeburden

DMT! wanted to try it for years, watched a bunch of documentaries but I've never seen it even once here in Boston. 
My mom passed away a few years ago and I think it would really help me out to experience something greater than this reality so its a shame I cant find that shit...
oh well!


----------



## Brendles

omg the DMT thats been filtering around here is in rocks.  like,  I've held over an ounce that was just one big ass baseball sized rock.  its also the strongest dmt I've ever tried.  It's so funny, the resin is strong enough to blast someone whos never smoked dmt before off, and my friend had been smoking some out of his bowl one night, and then the next day was smoking weed out of it, and this girl hit it and then fell on the carpet and had an out of body experience for 5 minutes, thinking it was just weed.  lolol good times.


----------



## Codybug832

Houston has a serious lack of good ecstasy tabs, most are bunk and their just flooding the streets with this crap.  
Shameful cause I'm due for a nice clean feeling evening.
Buds always good here, we get most from Cali or Colorado and get our shwag from good ol' Mexico.


----------



## joeburden

Brendles said:


> omg the DMT thats been filtering around here is in rocks.  like,  I've held over an ounce that was just one big ass baseball sized rock.  its also the strongest dmt I've ever tried.  It's so funny, the resin is strong enough to blast someone whos never smoked dmt before off, and my friend had been smoking some out of his bowl one night, and then the next day was smoking weed out of it, and this girl hit it and then fell on the carpet and had an out of body experience for 5 minutes, thinking it was just weed.  lolol good times.



bahahaha thats CLASSIC, as long as she was ok afterwards. consider yourself lucky man that you have access to such a cool drug!
I'm still waiting to find it, I know I will someday


----------



## Coledafuq

I live in a small town, and the rarest drugs around here are pretty much the best drugs IMO. Can't find any real LSD (I've just run into a lot of RCs instead), or shrooms, or DMT. Haven't looked especially hard but I've asked around in surrounding cities.
the easiest drug to get around here is meth. I know a ton of tweakers and could get it with ease, but fuck that. Pharmaceuticals are pretty easy to come by, I stick with those if I want amphetamines. Dank ass weed is pretty easy to come by too, which isn't surprising. It's fucking everywhere


----------



## porkchops

any type of psych med, God damn these people are fucking not balanced


----------



## Dboi82

I kno right iI'm bout an hour n a half north of u n I haven't seen it since I've been dwn here bout 5 yrs now it sux


----------



## Dboi82

*No H in the South*

I kno right been lookin dwn here fer like 5 yrs


----------



## OzzBozz

north bay, ca

can't ever find good cocaine around here. everything else, weed and psychedelics seem to be in abundance


----------



## Dresden

I can get good cocaine and weed locally, but I can't get real LSD, real MDMA, or ketamine anymore.  I live in Georgia.


----------



## MizzCharmz

Black tar heroin... or honestly meth... at least for me I haven't found it. I can find low potency powder heroin and all the crack/cocaine u could dream of... but I have not even heard so much as a whisper of tweaking in my area... Good thing I quit using that years ago!


----------



## MizzCharmz

And for the record im in the northeast top of Florida


----------



## EstherAmadore

I live in Seattle so, being a big city, most stuff is pretty abundant. I guess the hardest thing would be anything cactus related.  Even non-psychedelic cuttings are hard to come across, sad situation for a cactophile such as myself.


----------



## MizzCharmz

EstherAmadore said:


> I live in Seattle so, being a big city, most stuff is pretty abundant. I guess the hardest thing would be anything cactus related.  Even non-psychedelic cuttings are hard to come across, sad situation for a cactophile such as myself.



I used to live in Seattle, they have pretty much everything


----------



## PaperCha$er$

Ketamine, pcp, some kinda dmt in a pill form idk which kind tho.


----------



## Folley

MizzCharmz said:


> I used to live in Seattle, they have pretty much everything



Can confirm as true lol... Seen everything from DMT to PCP these last few weeks. Lots of people selling RCs, even.


----------



## GUROch420

In my neck of the woods in Iowa, PCP, ketamine, real methylone, LSD, and DMT are totally unheard of. Anything less prevalent to the US as a whole is likely to be only found in tales of drug use in other parts of the country, I just named some of the big ones people might go looking for. Meth, bud, coke, amphetamines, benzos, and opioids are generally pretty easy to find. The former 3 are often of questionable quality and the latter 3 are grossly overpriced.


----------



## babyfuzza

Wow you guys are so lucky. I lived in NJ and played in NYC and was able to get most everything...Than hub and I moved here to beautiful Fort Myers, Florida and it is dry cept for Green. The blow isn't worth spending money on, all the so called "Molly" I have attempted to buy has been fake and overpriced but I'm a sucker. I did X in the 1990's and the shit was insane. I miss feeling that way and having so much fun. I'm 48 and it gets harder and harder to meet party people our age..it's life, man.
But: What is hard to get or impossible to get here is: Pills...Fort Myers, Fl used to be coined "The Pill Mill Capital of the US". People would drive here from all over the country to pay visits to self-pay pain clinics and walk out with a script for 250 pills where there was no records kept, no DEA involved. If you had a stubbed toe, you could get pills. NOW: I had cut myself with a very sharp knife....blood was squirting out from my finger and it required stitches..and those bastards tried to give me NAPROXEN..IE: ALEVE which I can go to any CVS and buy myself. These fucks won't give pain meds(Narcotics) to any person who comes through the ER no matter what the reason. ONLY a pain management doctor can prescribe Narcotics. Regular MD's are afraid to write the scrips. Getting pain meds here is like trying to win the lottery...almost impossible.But thank God, I managed to meet a couple of people in the apartments I live in that Sell theirs, so I manage to get some from time to time for real emergencies...CRAZY..

And Extasy...forgettaboutit!!!! Not happening...

And Cocaine...Not even worth doing here.

The only 2 drugs that are readily available are Crack and Heroin..And POT..We have so many junkies here since the pill crackdown. All these legal addicts lost their pills and now are hooked on the 7$ bags of dope. Sad.

There is no Acid or Anything else for that matter. Just a bunch of old Alkies down here.

Where have all the good times gone? I still like to party responsibly and would love to ROLL....My birthday is coming up, my last year in the 40's and I would love to be H I G H for that one!  babyfuzza@gmail.com    Peace out.


----------



## babyfuzza

I have been trying to get my hands on a once or twice in a while thing. I lived in Arizona and speed(Meth) was everywhere..I like the high and have been trying to get my hands on some good chards since moving to the land of the dead in Fort Myers, Florida....

hit me up  Styx...babyfuzza@gmail.com


----------



## GUROch420

babyfuzza said:


> I have been trying to get my hands on a once or twice in a while thing. I lived in Arizona and speed(Meth) was everywhere..I like the high and have been trying to get my hands on some good chards since moving to the land of the dead in Fort Myers, Florida....
> 
> hit me up  Styx...babyfuzza@gmail.com


Not sayin' that's what you were trying to accomplish by throwing out your email, but this probably isn't a good place to find hook-ups. You'll more than likely either get set up or ripped off.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Dope around bmore is getting to be fire again since summer is close at hand. Something about summer time and the quality is waaaay better. Couple more weeks and the dope is going to be some knock out. Iean hell its good all year round but in the summer it goes off the scale. 

Plenty of rock, some really strong some just a bit of coke a bunch of soda AMD water...oh and tons of levamisole  haha.

Coke Is usually pretty shitty unless you know the right ppl. Not my drug...if its blazing and I can tell, yea I'd prov do a shot of it.

Cheap aas middie from Mex Ariz, Cali, then the really beautiful stuff with lots of trichs and some name some guy started calling it.


----------



## Joker11789

Round here ..I find everything just takes knowing a few ppl since this place pretends to be clean but that also means getting beat or sometimes just tons of poor quality products such as : acid , x and any thing like that ..


----------



## Whale

How common is GHB in IA?


----------



## Mjweston1

In south Florida it's impossible to find ketamine anywhere and xtc pills disappeared in the last 3 years . Expect at space which is a huge house club but it's 1 1/2 south of me and who wants to travel that far and pay club price .... Not me ... I wish I had ketamine and some g's up hoes down like it was in Rhode Island


----------



## Joker11789

Mjweston1 said:


> In south Florida it's impossible to find ketamine anywhere and xtc pills disappeared in the last 3 years . Expect at space which is a huge house club but it's 1 1/2 south of me and who wants to travel that far and pay club price .... Not me ... I wish I had ketamine and some g's up hoes down like it was in Rhode Island



Gs up hoes down were here too  they were nice I miss them and $10 a pop for people here usually costs way more ...


----------



## neversickanymore

L fucking s fukcing d


----------



## LSDiesel

I tripped the other day. first time on LSD in a good while. Now I remember why it's my favorite drug of them all


----------



## 4meSM

There is almost no opiate culture in my country, no prescriptions opiates or heroin available, only morphine and weak opiates by prescription. I've also never heard of things like pcp, ghb or meth but im sure you could source the last 2 if you know the right people . The main drugs here are MDMA, LSD, very pure cocaine, crack everywhere, ketamine, lots of hydrophonical weed but also brick weed, mushrooms in the mountains and some RC that are often sold as other drugs.


----------



## lcrlover

Thai Stick


----------



## methkite

VA. Cant find meth, cant find pcp. Dope coke molly weed. trips once in a good while. and of course RX when that certain time of the month comes around.


----------



## Dontworrybehappy:)

Wow this thread is old... however here in NYC its incredibly hard to find crystal meth.... I know it exists somewhere but I have not yet come across anyone who can get it.


----------



## LSDiesel

I've been told that you gotta find some homosexual male drug users to find the meth in NYC. Is it the same case for finding MDMA? Cuz I can't find that. I can find "molly" which is usually a bag of "brownish crystals" which is at best methylone


----------



## OpSessed

Xanax in central Texas. At least the real ones. There are off white, jagged cut, crooked stamped somethings that crumble like chalk if you try to break them in half. 
I'd probably have better luck finding a unicorn in the lint trap of my dryer


----------



## Dontworrybehappy:)

LSDiesel said:


> I've been told that you gotta find some homosexual male drug users to find the meth in NYC. Is it the same case for finding MDMA? Cuz I can't find that. I can find "molly" which is usually a bag of "brownish crystals" which is at best methylone



I have always been told that Molly was MDMA!?! But yeah I heard theres a lots of Molly going around here. 
And as far as the gay community and crystal goes yeah i heard that too.... Or at raves and what not. I also been told that its more of a "white people drug", I can kinda see that, most people of other ethnicity i met are either into coke and crack but i have not met someone who's into meth. Dunno might just be misconception... i really have no clue lol


----------



## curiosity

peyote only came around once, acid only came around twice, never seen or heard of anyone selling heroin (probably best, I love opiates), never seen dmt around which i'd really love to try


----------



## PhosphorusLitebulb

Round the Minneapolis area, things are looking okay for weed.  Same regular price for like ever.  You hit often but it's usually nothing that gets you any higher man.  Doesn't quite give me a hard on these days but maybe that's my tolerance.

You know the real problem is the Canadian, whatever the fuck, meth moving south.  Basically dealers being dealers and you should meet some of the younger adolescents I have to put up with.  So now everybody acting "YOLO" and it's just screwed up the actual ecstasy scene and now we have nothing that comes close to us that isn't alduterated until like 414 Wisconsin.  Last time I bought some pills back in 2011.  Haven't had any since and they say they're addictive.  Horsecrap.  That's what I'd like to see change though man.

I have a few buddies who'll hit me up with the random acids, shroomies, maybe try some homebrew.  Regular business of drug exchange in Minnesota and Wisconsin it seems.

I'm hoping for further legislation to Minnesota's cannabis law.  Pretty restrictive.


----------



## angelzen03

What about H????? I live in Meth city.... from the great Chicago land and H was sooooo easy to find and here I am in a pickl... can find meth ins every corner but I don't like to be up for days being delirious... just looking for a gab or two.... meth... ahhhh that's all over but I am not a meth kind of girl... SWIM told me it would be hard, but this hard????? Special K Chicago has that.. PCP..... were u looking to murder someone lol?! Now here I am in Mountain Grove Missouri filled with meth no desire... is heroine even available????


----------



## merajjj840

Albany NY - Ket, PCP, DMT - then again... ive never looked for any of those

dope is prolific and takes the cake


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

DMT is extremely easy to make... that's like saying mushrooms or weed is impossible to find. You can literally order the stuff to make it off ebay lol.

PCP is rare, you only see that these days in certain projects. You can extremely similar stuff like 3-MeO-PCP on the darknet and even on the clearnet though.

Ket is available on darknet pretty easily. 

I don't get the point of this thread anymore with darknet markets being so popular... The only things anyone should have trouble getting is Peyote, PCP, and luudes. And anyone having trouble finding LSD these days is clueless lol.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Of the common illegal popular ones ? MDMA

PCP in powder form is more prevalent here.


----------



## Evil0ner

I moved from ft myers to up here in canada last year. I could get fire powder from one my coworkers and all blues and opanas I could want. It's there but you have to know the right people


----------



## Evil0ner

babyfuzza said:


> Wow you guys are so lucky. I lived in NJ and played in NYC and was able to get most everything...Than hub and I moved here to beautiful Fort Myers, Florida and it is dry cept for Green. The blow isn't worth spending money on, all the so called "Molly" I have attempted to buy has been fake and overpriced but I'm a sucker. I did X in the 1990's and the shit was insane. I miss feeling that way and having so much fun. I'm 48 and it gets harder and harder to meet party people our age..it's life, man.
> But: What is hard to get or impossible to get here is: Pills...Fort Myers, Fl used to be coined "The Pill Mill Capital of the US". People would drive here from all over the country to pay visits to self-pay pain clinics and walk out with a script for 250 pills where there was no records kept, no DEA involved. If you had a stubbed toe, you could get pills. NOW: I had cut myself with a very sharp knife....blood was squirting out from my finger and it required stitches..and those bastards tried to give me NAPROXEN..IE: ALEVE which I can go to any CVS and buy myself. These fucks won't give pain meds(Narcotics) to any person who comes through the ER no matter what the reason. ONLY a pain management doctor can prescribe Narcotics. Regular MD's are afraid to write the scrips. Getting pain meds here is like trying to win the lottery...almost impossible.But thank God, I managed to meet a couple of people in the apartments I live in that Sell theirs, so I manage to get some from time to time for real emergencies....


Ft.myers wasn't the pill mill it's broward county ft lauderdale area that was pre 2010 with dea crack downs. Now it's not hard to get scripts in ft. Myers it's getting them filled!!! Most pharmacy won't fill them


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Evil0ner said:


> I moved from ft myers to up here in canada last year. I could get fire powder from one my coworkers and all blues and opanas I could want. It's there but you have to know the right people



Opanas in Canada...nope, lol, oxymorphone isn't prescribed here. You seem to claim a lot of weird things budy.


----------



## ZacherySwan

@EvilOner,

  The same thing happened in the USA between 1977 and 1981, with a total shutdown, of pill mills, and individual M.D's, AND prestigious University of
Miami, Florida prescribing, Methaqualone, first in 100 count full size 300mg Rorer 714's, Sopor 300mg, Parest 400mg, and Somnafac 300mg methaqualone
especially before July 1st, of 1973, when one could get a "lifetime subscription of Quaalude" as a schedule VI, with a PRN refilled when needed, until the
USA government, (DEA) upgraded Ludes to a very tight Schedule II, allowing NO REFILLS, and, the quantites, dispensed, were reduced from a typical 100
count with 3 refills, (total 400 Ludes) to at best only 30 to 60 Ludes, and many more MD visits. "ALL IN MIAMI MIAMI BEACH FT LAUDERDALE HOLLYWOOD,
POMPANO BEACH, BOCA RATON, UP TO WEST PALM BEACH FLORIDA USA.


----------



## Evil0ner

That was in reference to when I lived in fl not up here in Canada


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

I didn't realize how damn easy it was to find drugs in southern New England until I moved to Chicago. Perhaps I just don't know the right people, but it seems significantly harder to find anything in the city than it was back east.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

sarcophagus.heels said:


> I didn't realize how damn easy it was to find drugs in southern New England until I moved to Chicago. Perhaps I just don't know the right people, but it seems significantly harder to find anything in the city than it was back east.



Yep, availability often goes by where people of certain cultures hung out when drugs became more and more available, if you're white, the hardcore punk scene there  is gonna get you drugs, like NYC ( i don't count NJ on the other side as ever having a  scene), LA areas known for music scenes, Gilman street.  But New England is one where its the friendliest for a newbie, and it almost all comes from over the border and we make great success! I mean profit! ;p (not me obviously).

edit : never heard of a Chicago punk scene ( I assume most of us are white, which is usually not a bad thing to do, I'll accept correction no problem), I know Detroit had one of the best band ever but it was at the very beginning, Negative Approach in Detroit, they were singing about their cities' decay then, they probably moved or got stabbed, no scence  there for white people. Florida is great for white people, also California, but those are obvious, but New England, I got 2 friends who are doing their masters now in Keene, NH and at first they didnt know anybody but it turned out to be ok for them party-wise.


----------



## Nighthowl

MDMA is impossible to find. Here it's pills and more pills (scripts), but that's been cracked down on significantly.


----------



## VitamaN

This thread is making me realize that I could get all kinds of shit I don't want.    
Probably peyote and oxy.   Hydro and H, sure but for some reason oxy is just gone .


----------



## dilliO

Jonesing for Dil in memphis!!! Help!


----------



## Peeti4

Unless you go to tijiana which is a pain in ass..... Roxys .... HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Dresden

MDMA is the hardest drug to find in rural Georgia.  On the other hand, I can get really good crack with a simple trip to the ghetto.


----------



## Shadowsblaze

In So. Fl. Coke with its price, and shrooms so readily available seems to have made most other drugs very rare. Speed and PCP I have not seen in many years. Ket neither.


----------



## maybejustdrugs

New here but came across this interesting thread, while we are prevalent with heroin, I would say we lack Methamphetamine and good Molly.  Also methadone is once in a blue moon because of how controlled it is here. NJ by the way if anyone is curious. But I do want to say, although I'm saying these things are hard to find, they are able to be found just not as easily. You can get just about anything here man


----------



## MissFormaldehyde

Acid, shrooms, and anything like it for the most part.


----------



## TravTuck420

That would definitely be H in my area.  I lurk around here and Opiophile too, and seethe with envy at every heroin story I read.  A lot of em are probably BS, but I would give at least half of my testicles to have a reliable, quality smack connect.  Lots of pills around here, and sometimes I can score a decent imitation of what heroin should be, but its nearly impossible to get through my 'done unless its some fire...which has eluded me.


----------



## ykm420

Mescaline. Real L, I feel most are RC's..


----------



## keeping

Quaaludes.... HA JK


----------



## XANAX XR

In order, even though DMT is easy to synthesize, DMT, MDMA, [depending on the time of year] LSD, and after that... It goes into pharmaceuticals, Opiates tend to be popular in the hydrocodone area, sadly, oxy is kind of hard to find... and hydromorphone would probably make it 2nd on the list. Quite a few benzos are going away, thankfully, clonazepam is becoming popular, which I kind of did influence.. 

Most wanted, adderall, meth or heroin, downers, then weed.


----------



## Kl519

SoCal here: 

I've seen everything here except obscure rc's (DOx, most of the 2Cx, 2C-T-x, 5 meo's, etc) morphine, mescaline and amanita shrooms.

Mescaline is on my to-do list before I die.


----------



## Ilove2nod

I've never even heard of meth being in my area of FL. its extremely rare here, but I hear about it being very common in other parts, just not down here. Another thing i've always wanted to try but never have gotten a chance because it seems non-existent here is LSD. Other than that u can get just about anything around here from pills and h to crack/powder. In fact its hard not to come across crack down here if u are in or near the hood. I have stopped to get gas at certain spots and had 5 different people come up to me and try to serve me lol.


----------



## ChitownParty

> I didn't realize how damn easy it was to find drugs in southern New England until I moved to Chicago. Perhaps I just don't know the right people, but it seems significantly harder to find anything in the city than it was back east.



I have lived in Chicago for a long time, its all here.  You just need to get connected, I have seen regularly every single goodie listed in this forum with regularity.  Get out there and get connected, go to parties and find like minded people, before you know it you will have more than you need/want.


----------



## duece12ace

Haha getting to those kinda parties ain't that easy.  Chi town is the best city for parties hands down though.  Getting old and most my party friends moved away or had kids.  Sucks now!

I use to be able to get anything.  Now I have no clue where to go for the hard shit.  Weed and scripts are easy to find.  Just gotta havethe balls to go get the hard shit.  I don't think there is a drug in Chicago town that you can't get...


----------



## funkyEmonkey

OMG Ket is impossible to get where i live now where i grew up  miss a gud wonk sesh i do  n cant get any decent E' anymore here either n av never been able 2 het methamphets or Ice id luv 2 try that sooooooo bad  bring sum to south yorkshire pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## steve022

krokodil.  Stuff is real hard to get.  i used to be a krok addict myself until my arm fell off a few days ago


----------



## DETROIT*edm*JUNKIE

you can get anything anywhere. all depends on yours social circle.


----------



## Boku_

Where I am crack doesn't exist. except for people who try to cook it up themselves. Coke is just damn expensive and rare in australia


----------



## enzoff

Ketamine and meth here in slovenia


----------



## MissFormaldehyde

Boku_ said:


> Where I am crack doesn't exist. except for people who try to cook it up themselves. Coke is just damn expensive and rare in australia


 It's actually very simple. 
https://blackpoppymag.wordpress.com/substances/crack-and-freebase-cocaine/


----------



## eye kant spehll

Kl519 said:


> SoCal here:
> 
> I've seen everything here except obscure rc's (DOx, most of the 2Cx, 2C-T-x, 5 meo's, etc) morphine, mescaline and amanita shrooms.
> 
> Mescaline is on my to-do list before I die.


 has been a pita for me, so I

Socal here also.  Mescaline is practically impossible to get, cept for once when I got to parachute some.  SWIM wasn't impressed, SWIM much prefers L or deemsters.  SWIM's favorite though (which hasn't been searched too har) is Ketamine.   I would much prefer vials than some dodgy powder from some random guy at a rave, but powder has to come from vials so you just work your way up.  That has been a pita for me, so I turned to the DNMs for it but only got powder once again, plus I feel it's very dodgy to trust someone selling K from Pakistan.  It is liquid, so I might accept the coin flip.....Lol  Whatever though, I want liquid K to fall into my lap.  We need a good vendor on eve O to pop out of nowhere, lol


----------



## ZacherySwan

Update:  In terms of street recreational drugs, (not international controlled pharmaceuticals) "it depends on the social circles one surrounds
oneself around" IMHO.  I am of the older "old school generation" and in the USA, I have not seen or known of anyone, with access, to Ecstasy,
MDA, Heroin, Mescaline, Magic Mushrooms, any form of Cocaine, or Crystal Methamphetamine, since the late 1970's, and early 1980's, which
I was exposed to decades ago, from the state of Florida all the way up to the Commonwealth of Virginia.  The one exception, was GHB, a/k/a
Sodium Oxbate, which I had access to for two years, during 1997 and 1998 only.  It was all imported from San Remo Italy, via, the UK, to the
USA, in sealed bottles called "Alcover" + powered forms, the real thing, directly imported from the UK to the SE USA.  

 This post is a update to my original post several years ago or more, when I discussed the "hard to find" mostly ethical pharmaceuticals. I 
have been exposed, in my social circles, to those meds, for almost 40 years now, mostly un-interrupted.  With that statement said, I still
say in the USA, legally made Sodium Secobarbital, a/k/a 100 mg of a red capsule, of brand name "Seconal" and 100 mg size Tuinal are only manufactured in the USA, Canada, and the UK.  I have not seen one, or known of anyone who had
possession of one of these since the year 1976.  It is a fact they are still manufactured: Source Martindale 37th edition,
Pharmaceutical Press, London UK of 4,000 pages in two books of highly researched pharmaceuticals in now 41 countries
of the modern industrialized world.  
2. Desoxyn (only manufactured legally by one pharmaceutical firm, only in 5 mg instant release tablets). a/k/a
    Methamphetamine.
3. Sodium Oxbate, marketed as "Xyrem" in the USA, and at least 6+ other countries, either the EU, or, non EU
    countries, in Europe.  Manufacturing in all countries in by one sole multi-nation manufacturer.  

In summation, I left out medical marijuana, legal now in 13 of the 50 USA states. It is still available in my homestate,
"depending if you are in the correct social circle" but it is not legal in my state, nor, any state where I live within 
at least a 500 miles drive in any direction.  It is readily available, on the street, and ethically prescribed, in 
the leading states in the USA as Colorado, Oregon, and Washington State, from my sources, and USA Today 
surveys, Source: USA Today January 21, 2015.  The list of states can be easily obtained on the internet, as well, as
the target specific medical diagnosis, one has to have, to get the highly potent legal cannabis.


----------



## 501springydingy

Here in hot springs i havent come across ANY heroin, mainly just meth and weed... occasionally you'll come across opana but they're ridiculously expensive. Every once in a while someone will have some shrooms. Sucks because opiates are my doc and they're impossible to find. Guess i dont know the right people


----------



## MississaugaMan

For me in Toronto, it's xanax and its sought after cousins Klonopin or Rohypnol. If anyone has any good ideas or is a fellow Toronto compatriot, hit me up cuz we cant find it ANYWHERE


----------



## ProjectPatt

In Jackson Mississippi it's definatly Heroin it comes every so often and is hella expensive and doubt it compares to the shit everybody else gets


----------



## Sprout

If 'exotic' drugs are included  (Car/P-Fentanyl, Etorphine etc.,) the list is endless.

Realistically; MDEA is probably the rarest in terms of 'marketable' drugs.


----------



## CrowetheCat

Well, for all I know there could be tons of a certain drug in different scenes (aka social groups). I'm in the heroin/meth scene; everyone is so addicted to that shit they don't really have time for other drugs.

I've come across cocaine, MDMA, ketamine, every benzo, pain pill and stimulant, and of course lots of weed.

What I haven't seen in my area is any sort of psychedelic. I know a few people are doing shrooms and LSD, but they're a minority.


----------



## Shadowsblaze

As before still speed is the rarest  the coke is too good for it to compete. And $50 grams will keep it that way.


----------



## Heroinrunner

Hey I'm visiting sioux falls south Dakota for a few days and to avoid getting sick does anyone know where i can get well


----------



## ZacherySwan

Part III to my post of Dec 24, 2013, and January, of this year (2015).  
   I forgot to mention, how, very hard it has been here in the USA for the past 6 years, or so, just to obtain Roche Valium, 5mg or 10mg. I will not quote the
prices from my official REDBOOK intended for pharmacy owners, with the wholesale prices, but I will just say I have only had two Roche Valium USA made 
prescriptions, since April 2, of 1990, in Phoenix Arizona, and my last one, USA made, was in May of 2009, from both from a dentist I was seeing.  When I was
in my 20's, I could get Roche Valium, from every University dispensary,  in 2 different University pharmacies, with ease, (Univ of Miami FL and Univ of Ga in Athens,
GA, and as recently as the early 1980's I could get from my Urologist, a written prescription for 100 ten Roche Valiums, with 3 refills, and the M.D visit, + the 100
Brand name Valiums, rarely exceeded US one hundred dollars. my refills of course were less, and the scripts were always written out at the max dose, take one
10 mg Valium every 4 to 6 hours, thus, in 25 days, I could get another refill, for another 100 ten USA Valiums. From 1971 until 1981, I was never turned down
from even a walk in clinic, without a appointment, just to get Roche Valium in 4 doses per day with at least 60 wth 2 or 3 refills.  I had relationships with M.D's
from MD's of Internal Medicine, to Psychiatrists, to common General Practioners, to Urologists, who all wrote me as high a count as 100 ten mg V's take as needed.

   the point is attitudes changed with Medical Doctors, very gradually, when Valium was no longer described as a "vitamin" for all the anxious USA citizens. The
change began when in the USA Valium went from no restrictions, to a C-IV ,meaning any prescription expired 6 months after it was written, and a new attitude
began setting with most M.D' to not prescribe Valiium longer than 4 months, and also, for less quantities, and less daily doses, like only 2 ten mg per day.
   Xanax (Pfizer) and Ativan (Lorazepam) began outselling Valium after the 1983 patent ran out.  Meanwhile, in the USA between 1995, and 2005, Roche Valium
Average Wholesale Price rose from 300% on 5mg to 500%


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

Have fun finding triazolam on the street in Jersey, it won't happen.


----------



## SluttyPeach

Around here heroin is pretty much nonexistent in my experience although there's a small and obscure scene in Knoxville, so I've heard. Bu I'm 2 hrs north of there.


----------



## tomdpimp

Yeah its more common in Knoxville area again.  I want a major Molly/LSD scene instead


----------



## hyechung

This is all great but no one is saying where there from whats the point. Right now im in the capital of paraguay and coke weed and this awful chemical residue from the coke process they sell as crack which its obviously not is available.


----------



## lesnar729

In Michigan hallucinogens are hard to come by. I myself am into the rc scene and am able to get 2c-b and 1p-lsd but other than that i have very limited experience with true psychedelics. Heroin is a big problem and the meth scene is huge with almost every tweaker producing low grade shake and bake. The pot is awesome as medical cannabis is available widely.


----------



## EarthBounded

LSD! Midwest even though there is some it is still the rarest


----------



## gibby_420

LSD without a doubt!...
I can get good tabs from time to time, but expensive as fuck @ 2 for $25. I used to sell wicked acid when I was a teenager @ 5 for $20 or $200/sheet, them days are long over though.


----------



## 2hard2die

*Sourcing or asking for drugs is not allowed.*

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting


----------



## wereallstarsnowin

*Sourcing or asking for drugs is not allowed.*

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting


----------



## Mophat

4homet man that stuff kicked ass


----------



## Mophat

I live in Vancouver drug capitol


----------



## MR.OXYMORON

Just moved bck to socal and shrooms are rare where in washintion state where everywhere


----------



## OceanBeach

Can't find DMT for some reason.


----------



## MainLiner420

Here in Milwaukee real crystal meth is pretty much not around. You gotta go further up north to find shards. Not that Im a huge fan of them only smoked real crystal a few times, H will always be my DOC. But other than small shake n bake labs crystal is pretty hard to come by in Milwaukee.


----------



## OzzBozz

here in the north bay area its probablly high purity cocaine

meth, heroin, Acid, MDMA are all very common
weed's everywhere....

its always tough to find good blow


----------



## Good4WhatAlesYa

In Philadelphia Pennsylvania USA shrooms are pretty rare 
but we are lucky enough to have just about everything else 
at medium to decent quality.


----------



## Pibolar

I've never seen ketamine in my area. I know it's around, but I've never happened to cross it.


----------



## Bluntpac

Hard to find Molly in wilksboro nc, just prescription pills, don't like those.


----------



## Al12

Methamphetamine is probably the most difficult to find, but I don't even want to try it


----------



## Vaki

Pretty much all psychedelics where I live. It's very hard to find mushrooms and LSD and even if you find it the quality will be dubious. Impossible to find REAL mescaline and not a chance for DMT. The placed is filled with coke, heroin and speed and all of the stuff that I try avoiding :/


----------



## Athena777

RC's, PCP, Ketamine, and DMT is rare, only extracting opp i was aware of stopped on account of the chemist losing his shit.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

PCP I haven't seen since december 2008, there was a HUGE Hell's Angels arrest wave in early 2009 and that would explain it, just in the province of Quebec they arrested almost 1000 Hell's. They were behind half of the PCP, still control cocaine, but now what most mayors do is buy bars only to destroy them and place a Library. Sure, people will say lol a library in 2013 (its when it was finally built), but the previous one didn't even have access for people in wheelchairs and what not, so I guess I see something here, but, city of 250 000, 3 "downtown" areas, after forced fusions of 3 towns and multiple villages around it. My old city had the best party main street and yeah. First they do this, to that bar that was once cool, one part had bands, the other part was for those into techno and all that crap (sorry,punk/metalhead for life here, even if all I do is maybe wear wrist bands and band shirts, was never into it for the mohawks and all the ego pissing matches like Jeff Hanneman (RIP) called it. Hardcore punk bands wore t shirts and blue jeans in 1980 to 2001 or so, when the metalcore shit (only 2 bands does it correctly without sound like pussies).

Anyway, I got lost, all I meant is that the next bar to close was where the beer pitchers were cheap, good music was playing (ever had a bar have Exodus albums in their list) was coke central for those who wanted some on the quick. Even on days like wednesday nights, I would get a beer and there was only 3 to 4 of us and I'd look around and around to desperation then left and suddenly some guy ran from outside and said "I don't recognize you, then I told I'm friends with X and Y and he said alright and would go home with 2nd tier quality coke, but once turned into freebase, that didn't matter. Anyway, that's my selfish take on it.I also think of all the people who lost jobs, how lame the new bars are. Even the legal afterhours died in 2008 or so because omg people were taking methbombs and MDxx and having a good time and it closed at 9 am, of course it was a club so no alcohol was sold. I'm not a dancer to this kind of music, but it was nice to go out and just meet people there. BAM, the hammer of our Christian Fundamentalist (who can't wait to die! he said so on tv, "we'll be happy eternally, what's more to ask?"

 

He basically killed main street, leaving people to go to unsavory unsafe bars if they don't have contacts for a delivery guy like I used to, but in a fit of paranoia because of my cellphone number changing because LG asked me to send them back my phone as it would stop working back in 2009, the time it got to my house, 3 months later...bastards, had to change phone number and when I called for a delivery, was told to never call back there again.

So yeah, I'd say cocaine is pretty rare.

Heroin? Forget it, you'll have a guy drive .25 to you, and you might as well buy a used car if you don't have a car.

Weed, LSD, hash, RC's, all common (the RC's will often be told as to be mushrooms extracts or LSD derivatives...what I said a long time ago when I sold gelcaps with 2c-I in them, where we settled for 18mg a pop, of course we had a 0,001 scale, but not that great, but we knew what were doing for 19 years olds or something like that, I told them it was a drug called 2c-I, a lot like Nexus (nexus is the nickname for 2c-B here just as heads up) (or not so RC's, DOB blotter is still very popular...bikers love it and love to fuck with your brains selling the thing as just blotter, you know cos blotter paper is a drug.8). It's usually easy to know which contains DOB and it's certainly not the drawings found on LSD blotter, the situation has remained the same since a decade+. Meth pills, everywhere. At least they're identifiable. At some point they decided that white pills = meth or maybe, back a few years ago, PIPES, but thankfully that shit is gone. Extremely cheap pharm opiates. MDxx is still common, so is 2c-b, they come in much more professional pressings than the meth where the logo almost scrambles the moment you touch it (it's an imprint, not OUTprint). Any pill that is white and looks professional...that's some bastards looking to kill people for profit. See the Molson Dry pill on pillreports. They looked like beer caps, and had a double score in the back, I guess they're useful, not to risk dying from whatever PMMA there is in there, which is what reports have shown....2 hours nothing, then suddenly you're very awake.Zero euphoria. You might go into ventricular fibrillation so yeah, if you ever visit Quebec, Canada. That's how it is.

Mushrooms are massively easy to find yourself, there's less people dealing them than in the past which is weird, but whatever, like I said in another post, there's some Islands off the coast of Quebec, north of PEI, still counts as Quebec, they speak english as much as they speak french so no problem, everytime it rains there, Psilocybe Quebecensis (yeah, it's talked about on Erowid). Looks a hell lot like Cubensis, at least when dried, they seem to have longer stalks, but I'm not mushroom hunting pro. So you can take a ferry to the Islands, the people there are nice and pretty much all tripped on their unending source of shrooms, shouldn't be hard to get.

Well I guess I made a good resume of what's in the belle province. I invite everyone from New England, Upstate NY to visit, just don't think of bringing drugs back, the Canadian Border Agency are more nazi than yours, and they can, unlike in the US, seize your cellphone and download everything from it, even if you've done nothing. Only way I know people went from here to the US with drugs was with helicopters landing in northern maine, where the Maine guys already dug a hole for the helicopter to dumps almost a ton of Quebec weed in those holes. They might not even come back to pick in it until the whole heat of a Canadian helicopter getting 1 mile into Maine.


----------



## Erikmen

Hashish


----------



## OND43X

funkyEmonkey said:


> OMG Ket is impossible to get where i live now where i grew up  miss a gud wonk sesh i do  n cant get any decent E' anymore here either n av never been able 2 het methamphets or Ice id luv 2 try that sooooooo bad  bring sum to south yorkshire pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Crystal meth (or ice as it's known in this part of Australia) is f**king everywhere! And I'm not exaggerating, it's the easiest drug or find here in Sydney and ice usage is now higher than cannabis


----------



## OND43X

DETROIT*edm*JUNKIE said:


> you can get anything anywhere. all depends on yours social circle.


Thanks Einstein for that groundbreaking analysis


----------



## OND43X

Boku_ said:


> Where I am crack doesn't exist. except for people who try to cook it up themselves. Coke is just damn expensive and rare in australia


Where in Australia are you? I'm in Sydney, cocaine here is still easy to source like it was during cokes peak popularity&supply around 2009-11. There is always Afew people you know who sells or ur good mates no etc etc... Price for me has been same for years (since like mid 2000s) but quality I have found has dropped off since the late 2000s. The difference with coke these days is hardly anyone sells different strengths.  Earlier every dealer I knew would sell $200g and $300g bags.


----------



## OND43X

HabitualAllThat said:


> The most challenging drug to hustle in Brisbane, Australia right now is cocaine. I know right... It's mystifying. Roughly a year ago it was in abundance and you'd be able to acquire satisfactory product... There hasn't been any major crack down by local law enforcement (no busts on imports etc) so you're left pondering what has happened. Is there a loss of interest in coke? I wouldn't have thought so. Just thought I'd add my little opinion to the thread. If anyone else from Australia is posting on this thread, please make comment if you agree or disagree.


Cocaine has lost its popularity, cocaine was at its peak in Australia around 2010-2011 and the last 2 and a bit years MDMA (lol or what' ever mdxx it actually is) has increased in popularity. If you look into news in recent times you would notice that MDMA imports and seizures have risen and it's common to see methamphetamine and MDMA seizures now whereas Afew years ago it was methamphetamine and cocaine. The problem with cocaine was the popularity skyrocketed, as did supply but the price didn't drop to what it should have. Cocaine in Australia should be realistically about $150 a gram and now with 'ice' cocaines high price makes it even less sort after. Also another thing that kills cocaine is ppl dealing in it, to make any money and I mean ANY you have to buy in amounts in multiple ounces. The price for an ounce to the cost for each gram is not that much, and buying only an ounce and  wanting to see profit the dealer would need to cut his product, but that most often (when it comes to cocaine) leads to poor quality cocaine and one sale (maybe 2) from the buyers garenteed before they source elsewhere. In 2006 an ounce was 5500 to 6000 these days it goes for over 8000! And during that time cocaine (for me) has been stable, maybe gone a fraction, What a rort ?!


----------



## dez79

Barbs secobarbital etc ...gone


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Yeah, the bastards in Health Canada got rid of all good barbs in october 2004. Had been using my doctor's very generous script of 15 seconals a year for the night before exams where if it was at 8 am or 10 am or even noon, my biological clock that says sleep is at dawn and waking up is at 1-2 pm and the anxiety of the college exams I was taking warranted it. I never once disappointed him, 4 years in a row, in fact I was lucky the 4th time, it was in september when uni started, he said, its gonna be the last time I can script this to you I'm afraid but I got a replacement.

And he sure did, Placidyl 300mg green horse-gel pills served for the same purpose...for 2 years, it was removed in oct 2006 too.

So then all that was left was benzos, hydroxyzine and chloral hydrate (yeah, they still can script this here). I didn't ask for any benzos, but they came to me when I got sick of HPPD and saw a neurologist who scripted clonazepam 0.5 bid and topamax 25mg first week, then 50 the next and 75 after that, a small dose,but damn I lost all body fat and it made softdrinks taste like ass. Topamax is a weird chemical, just look at it, it's some mutant fructose, so I guess that's the reason why (not too scientific but you can see where I'm going with this).


----------



## Streetcow

3-Meo-pcp 2C-B and lsd find those it's just like jackpot yo

-Streetcow


----------



## Erikmen

OND43X said:


> Thanks Einstein for that groundbreaking analysis



Lol.. I understand though as I know in some places you literally can't get Coke or meth unless you really count with social skills and special friends with money.
In some countries it depends from what social class you belong so opiates could ever be an option. 

It can always help you in case someone is 'lucky' enough to end up in these places and become sober.


----------



## lovethegouch

DMT comes to you…..if you are ready...


----------



## Nasus1951

Well az had meth.... Some people are just sooooo messed up from that evil drug


----------



## Thequyeenmimi

Where to find dope in ocean city helpppp


----------



## Erikmen

Welcome to BL Theguyeenmimi!! quite a long nickname 

I thought weeds were everywhere!

In my region hashish is rare but weeds are everywhere.


----------



## GraveDigger44

Get this, there is no dope (heroin) in Little Rock, Arkansas. Seriously. It's very rare to come by. Apparently Arkansas has one of the highest abuse rates for prescription pain killers. Whoever sets up shop will kill it. Guarantee it.

Be Careful Bras,
-Dig


----------



## 541to701

In bismarck north dakota there ain't shit but speed and weed. Weed is good but speed gets old long time ago. Fucc I use to be able to mob downtown eugene oregon and find the bomb whatever. Sometimes there good pharmacy opiates but no h. Lots of money and good work out here but just no market. I'd love to get high every once awhile. It's a gold mine out here jus waiting to be dug into.


----------



## oxygirlinct

Around here opiates are easiest to come by I'd say...heroin easiest...

not so much coke but it's around if you look hard enough. I have NEVER come across meth though..so I'd say meth over here on the east coast 203


----------



## oxygirlinct

MississaugaMan said:


> For me in Toronto, it's xanax and its sought after cousins Klonopin or Rohypnol. If anyone has any good ideas or is a fellow Toronto compatriot, hit me up cuz we cant find it ANYWHERE




I've always wanted to visit Canada.... :D


----------



## oxygirlinct

I used to have a connect for the 2-CI 2-CE and we once had something that started with a 4.... (a few years ago now) but haven't seen it since I fell out of touch with this one particular friend. I'm not sure how I feel about that though...2-CI was a bit much for me. If I'm gonna get anything it's gonna be that brown


----------



## paranoid android

oxygirlinct said:


> I've always wanted to visit Canada.... :D



 It's not exactly hard to get opiates here in Newfoundland either with Hydromorphone and Morphine leading the pack. Coke/Crack would still be number 1 though


----------



## justforfun1

Queloods


----------



## paranoid android

justforfun1 said:


> Queloods



 In English is that Quaalude's?


----------



## thevikingninja

Never seen or even heard of meth or ketamine in my area


----------



## Erikmen

paranoid android said:


> In English is that Quaalude's?



I don't believe Quaalude still exists, except for analogues which could be dangerous.


----------



## eye kant spehll

You ppl are silly.  You should make the mailman help you.  Then again not everyone knows about the goodies floating through cyberspace.  Lol.  Oh and for the most rare drug in my side of town.....PCP. You can find it all over South Central, Compton, etc...Not on the Westside though....It'sa bummer, because I fkin love K lol.....Phencyclidine, oh where art thou?  Seriously though, every drug is available if you up your game and get away from your connects, no matter how deep or involved they may (or claim to?) be.  You need to be careful though.  You'll see maybe one day.  Hopefully not the hard way.  I fail so hard, PCP is literallyfamous in my area.  Bah, damn it o.o


----------



## atg415

Ghb,gbl, acid, sf


----------



## woamotive

MainLiner420 said:


> Here in Milwaukee real crystal meth is pretty much not around. You gotta go further up north to find shards. Not that Im a huge fan of them only smoked real crystal a few times, H will always be my DOC. But other than small shake n bake labs crystal nis pretty hard to come by in Milwaukee.


I lived in Milwaukee 2006-2012 and that's where I was introduced to H (and crack)  I live in Janesville now and STILL make the trip to the Mil tovpick up my H from time to time. That city is filled with great dope. Lots of good raw. She ive been getting lately is almost black and pretty Damn good. Like any city quality varies dealer to dealer street to street. The crack/coke (Esp the former...at least from my Dude) is the best Ive ever had! No joke! Killer rush!
Psyches are hard to find here in Janesville. Well, in Janesville anything is hard to find unless you want Shitty crack or middies (weed).
You're right about the meth. 

That's why I go to Rockford or Milwaukee.


----------



## asherman

*Welcome to bluelight.  Sourcing or asking for drugs like this is not allowed.  Please read the forum rules.
*
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting


----------



## asherman

I WASNT DOING ANY OF THE FOLLOWING sry for caps, i just wanted to find someone to relate to in my area


----------



## SluttyPeach

I wish it was easier to find legitimate LSD here. It's usually either fake and does nothing or its some weird speedy RC, if you're lucky. It's better than nothing I suppose.

Never thought you were supposed to get such a body high from acid, but idk.


----------



## Sprout

Legitimate MDEA. Really a rarity. Or weird Fent abominations.


----------



## Master123

It seems here in Nashville I can find anything except H. I'm a NY transplant and am nearly out of subs. Starting to worry...


----------



## bukweat

Acid is good but rare. Can't find any ketamine dammit. everything else is abundant.


----------



## Kuenk

Germany , no Mex, no Keta, bad meth


----------



## Mrs. May-half

Here in kpt. Tn its Heroin.. I'd kill for some 
Pills are overpriced and they rip you on the weed,


----------



## Choose Life

Like all the other bluelighters say
Pure Mdma is not even heard of in the southeast


----------



## Choose Life

Master123 said:


> It seems here in Nashville I can find anything except H. I'm a NY transplant and am nearly out of subs. Starting to worry...



Tennessee is a bad place to be. The doctors are putting people on suboxone for short amounts of time they write it out on their bs websites such as patient Will only start at 12mg by week 4 must be on 6mg and such.

In all out honesty bro that might be the worst state in the us to be in to get help for addiction. 

Those clowns made kratom a felony to possess. I'm mad even talking about Tennessee I'm done.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

To the guy in Toronto who can't find benzos what if I said there was a bust around Montreal a few months ago where they found millions of bars that were being pressed? 

Just goes to show its always around if you know where to look. The only thing around here I fuck with is weed, the occasional shot of smack and benzos, (but that is my own rx, but I still buy them when I want to pass time at work)

For the most part allajor drugs of abuse are available..now Im sure I'd ha e trouble going out and finding opium or mescaline, but e erything else is being used by someone.


----------



## cannablissss

I'm on the East Coast of Virginia, the easiest two things to acquire here are cocaine and heroin, not including weed. There are so many weed dealers out here. 
I CANNOT find a promising source of acid or shrooms. I am very interested in taking my psychedelic experiences past the point of DXM. I have tried acid ONE time, then the connect decided to stop selling and then just do it for himself. It is very hard to come by acid, shrooms, 2-ce, for all of these drugs (except shrooms), I had a ONE time experience, then never came across it again.


----------



## cannablissss

Oh, I forgot to mention, unless you go through multiple middlemen in the process, your chances of finding an oxycodone/hydrocodone source are very low. People around here like to get rid of shitty (in my opinion) drugs such as Tramadol, which of course causes seizures if you dose too high.


----------



## Mrs. May-half

cannablissss said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, unless you go through multiple middlemen in the process, your chances of finding an oxycodone/hydrocodone source are very low. People around here like to get rid of shitty (in my opinion) drugs such as Tramadol, which of course causes seizures if you dose too high.



It's the same here.. People have been holding on to all the good stuff because they've really cracked down on the pill mills here.  It's so bad that they're charging $10 for a perc 10, fucking ridiculous.


----------



## cannablissss

Mrs. May-half said:


> It's the same here.. People have been holding on to all the good stuff because they've really cracked down on the pill mills here.  It's so bad that they're charging $10 for a perc 10, fucking ridiculous.



That's what it is here. Some people do deals though if you buy a bulk amount.


----------



## Drderms

Opium and dilaudid , Australia


----------



## Tunachute

In billings for a week had a couple questions if your free


----------



## sean107

I'm in the south eastern part of Kansas and the hardest thing to get here I'd say would be ketamine. Although I've never spent a great deal of time sourcing it locally. The easiest things to find I'd have to say are probably psychedelics like mushrooms and LSD, or prescription opiates. Also cocaine is pretty prevalent but not the best quality. This isn't including weed of course, dank weed is everywhere these days.


----------



## hangyourhead

PCP
Dexedrine (only found it twice... something about Vyvanse/lisdexamfetamine is more jittery/anxiogenic than regular d-amp, but i prefer it to Adderall/D,L-amphetamine)
GHB 
Flunitrazepam
Nitrazepam 
Triazolam 
Lately Ketamine... so disappointing I need some A fucking SAP. 
Lately MDMA/MDA as well, also depressing
Mushrooms haven't been around as much lately, there's some chocolates with an eighth of Thai strain shrooms that one of my dealers has on deck, very potent. I need to get some before they're gone.


----------



## masnneal

Here I have been able to find everything! LSD, Mushrooms, Cocaine, Heroin (that one got me for a bit), MDMA/MDA, Ket, DMT, Meth, GHB......ect.
The only two drugs i haven't come across are mescalin and pcp.

These mormons here in Salt Lake City sure do like to enjoy themselves


----------



## BigAce

H in knox..


----------



## AnythingYPIFOM

Well this is my first post on here. Have been viewing posts for years and finally decided to create a username. 

Anyways, I am in the central Florida area and H is the hardest to find. Mostly because it's the hub for blues and Ds but those prices have skyrocketed I'm shocked  H hasn't been around more. When I have found horse the price is ridiculous compared to where it's prevalent. 


Has anyone else experienced lack of H in central Florida or Florida all together?


-AnythingYPIFOM


----------



## LandsUnknown

Thankfully, the krok is pretty rare everywhere I've ever lived.  Thank God I've never seen that shit   If anyone has, damn........ just don't try it, that's all I'll say.  Shit sounds scary and messed up as hell.  I hear it's pretty much all the rage in Russia unfortunately 8(  I literally can't imagine how that garbage could ever become popular.  It literally makes your limbs rot and fall off   I mean, how on Earth could anyone even consider taking such a horrific substance!


----------



## Drderms

Ecstasy


----------



## Geremy305

AnythingYPIFOM said:


> Well this is my first post on here. Have been viewing posts for years and finally decided to create a username.
> 
> Anyways, I am in the central Florida area and H is the hardest to find. Mostly because it's the hub for blues and Ds but those prices have skyrocketed I'm shocked  H hasn't been around more. When I have found horse the price is ridiculous compared to where it's prevalent.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced lack of H in central Florida or Florida all together?
> 
> 
> -AnythingYPIFOM


In Miami h is all over. Same with delray, palm beach, lake worth, broward. $10 bags/caps depending on location.  Finding good shit is another story.


----------



## hodoh2

only messed with smurfs/oxys while in CT but they've been getting harder to come by...the H epidemic here is getting out of control.
will be going to japan/s korea for work so will be interesting to see what the scene is like out there


----------



## thelung

its all about who you know, at least in seattle, wa. i can get just about anything, except for some of the rare pharms. like Fentanyl, Rohypnol, and stuff.  Just recently did some GHB that was really nice, as i love benzos.  I prefer pharmaceuticals and can usually find what i'm looking for.  Also LSD is hard to find , at least for me.


----------



## TheSacredTree

Easiest things to find in my town are weed, acid, ketamine, and cocaine. 
Hardest to find (that I've looked for) are meth, mescaline, rohypnol, desoxyn, and Xanax.


----------



## Fug

I'm in the UK, London. Gotta imagine everything is available in a city like this.Although I've yet to come across anyone selling some interesting stuff like MDA/Mescaline/Happy 5s. 

Even living in a big city sometimes it feels easier to buy crack / smack than it does finding someone with weed.


----------



## HTX713

For me in Houston it'd be quality xTc presses, everybody got this randomly pressed tab they call Xo's but it's nothing of the sort.  
It's very frustrating trying to find something of good quality....

*Price discussion and sourcing are not allowed.*

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting


----------



## ksblur

mescaline g and dmt


----------



## 3muskies

Mdma is making a comeback, google it and read recent news. I know firsthand but rules prevent me from telling why or how but my last g of mol had a half gram shard and tested between 72%-85% on my quantitative field test. What is not around? NE usa, have yet to see methamphetamine in any form besides desoxyn. Also DMT in the pure form. I remember talk of 5 meo dmt but it wasn't scheduled then. I have the makins for a mimohuasca tea but no urge to use it.


----------



## dwellblue

Good cocaine, Seattle WA


----------



## omt

*My opinion, I 'm not a hippy honest I listen ton gabba n take meth!!*

*@ksblur
*
Gotta agree with you MDA took me years to verifiably try. Its no massive loss as lots of MDMA converts to MDA anyway so its pretty similar to that and I'm not that into delerium. I know some ppl are...

Mesc on the other hand everyonen who has any liking at all for tripping should try. IT. IS. THE. BEST. imo... It's great when summit lives up to the hype . I did 300mg witha v close mate. Processed not the sludgey crap. It was v powerful yet gentle, came up and down i waves and the visuals were the BEST. Ripples, like pebles skimming over a river...

DMT is imo the scond best trip. They both have so much depth but in dif ways. I find with DMT you can go in with a question. I'd des it as your subconscious self counselling your clueless conscious selkf for 15mins. I'm 100% no hippy but its like your soul giving you a little pep talk and a boost. (and I don't ven realy believe in souls!!) Its summit we don't understand 100% yet..

GBL is fun but has no depth compared to the others. So long as you take all precautions and buy no more than 50ml or 100 max then you should be OK. It usd to only go round inn 1 litre bottles which was lethal!!!!!! My mate almost died asa  ateenager on it.

Obv don't mix with boooze (ruins it anyway) and NEVER mix with OPIATES!!!!

It's not as adictive as ppl say now its onluy sold in litle vials...


----------



## omt

BTW if SAntas reading, quick wishlist...

PCP
cheaper methphet
hydromorphone
diludid
heroin no.4 (china white)
or pref black tar
vicodin
rohypnol
dexmethamphet
ritalin
adderal
amyl nitrate

firecrackers!!!!

nah mostly just bare PCP... and  meth....

BTW: this is theoretical. Iwouldn't discuss drug traffic OFC8)


----------



## 614Boi

I just moved back north to ohio from broward county in florida. Flakka comes to mind when I read this thread.


----------



## MissWonderland120

MDMA in Daytona Beach, Florida- been here for a year. Crack is everywhere- but the goods are nowhere to be found. It's all bad shit(sorry, bad shit, IMO) lol


----------



## thelung

dwellblue said:


> Good cocaine, Seattle WA



whats up seattle! you're right about that , good blow is hard to come by!


----------



## somnilicious

MissWonderland120 said:


> MDMA in Daytona Beach, Florida- been here for a year. Crack is everywhere- but the goods are nowhere to be found. It's all bad shit(sorry, bad shit, IMO) lol



I lived in Daytona for about a year.. Just left now living in Orlando again. A buddy of mine just relapsed on some molly(whatever that means) he got in Ormond.. I bet it was just methylone or whatever cathinone is being passed off as mdma these days. There were flakka zombies all over the place where I lived in Daytona. I had never seen flakka freaks before I moved to Daytona. We don't have them in Orlando or if we do they stay underground and hidden.

To answer the question- MDMA for me as well... I know it has to be in Orlando.. I see it on pill reports.. It was all over the place circa 97-2000. I guess becoming a hardcore heroin addict(now clean) kinda took me away from the scene and out of the know.. Kinda old too to be raving.. Oh well.. whould still love some mdma.


----------



## Keif' Richards

Methamphetamine - Burlington, VT.

It's apparently _everywhere_ else in this country aside from New England. I'm glad for this.


----------



## xxwhxteleopard

I would have to say LSD.


----------



## 19blm79

I would say it would have to be Opana IR.  I have never came across Ketamine or versed. Other than that almost everything has presented itself at one time or the other.


----------



## FloridaGeorgialine

Heroin. Impossible to find in Jacksonville.


----------



## Hollidaze

Fentanyl


----------



## DeeDeeDrug

FloridaGeorgialine said:


> Heroin. Impossible to find in Jacksonville.



Heroin is everywhere in Florida. It's almost easier to find where I am than weed, lol


----------



## Pandabear78

Crystal/ice .... I'm from out west and here it's non existent.....


----------



## Jonnyboy369

Hmm Portland here is awash in Crystal Meth and Heroin , and weed is legal andthere is crack too all over. I don't care for any of those ... If I could have my wish for any drug , it would be Clonazepam. I really need to get a script these days, regardless the trouble. I'm tired of RC benzos like Etizolam , they are better than nothing but not the same. Diazepam would be nice too.


----------



## Chitowngirl

I could find anything here but meth.


----------



## treading threader

i live in northeast massachusetts, we have pretty much everything- weed (easiest to find), powder dope (2nd easiest, but often fent-laced), shrooms, molly, cocaine, benzos. but the two things i can never cop & never hear of anyone else finding is tar heroin and meth. being on the scene for ~12 years and i've never even caught a story about meth going around, nevermind seeing any.


----------



## Ilove2nod

Meth! without a doubt the hardest drug to find in south FL. Maybe its in Miami at all the clubs there? I don't know I live in west palm beach and I have seen/done almost every well known drug down here at some point but not once I have I even heard of meth being anywhere around here. very weird to me... Its almost everywhere in the US but here. I'm sure it will make its way down here soon enough seeing as maybe 5 years ago heroin was extremely hard to find here and if it was found the quality wasn't great and now its EVERYWHERE here. judging from a few posts on here from other peeps meth seems like its more prevalent in all of the US but not the east coast states. wonder why?


----------



## ZacherySwan

The hardest drug to be found in the USA I break down into two categories.......Legal, ethical pharmaceuticals, and, (for USA citizens)
illegal drugs, either, a historically former legal drug, re-classified, as a USA Schedule I, or, historically, always, a street drug, from
inception.  

Legal, ethical pharmaceuticals:

1. Seconal (Secobarbital Sodium) mfg Marathon in 100 mg reg capsules
2. Desoxyn (Methamphetamine) mfg Ovation in 5 mg Instant Release pills
3. Butisol Sodium (Butabarbital Sodium) mfg is Meda in either 30mg or 50mg tablets
4. Somnote (Chloral Hydrate) mfg Breckenridge Pharm in 500mg Sofgel capsules
5. Xyrem (GHB a/k/a sodium oxbate) 


1. Methaqualone *
2. MDA (3,4-methylenedioxyphenylisopropylamine)
3. Mescaline
4. Flunitrazepam (Roche Rohypnol) discovered by the late Leo Sternbach of Roche Labs in 1975 **

* With over 19 busts conducted by the USA DEA from 1985 until 2010 (25 years) no methaqualone was found by GS/MS DEA chemists by courtdate.
   In NY NY USA, April of 2010, a 3 year long manufacturing facility was discovered, with production of 100,000 pills per year being mfg, and, the
   DEA chemists, proved, the underground mfg operation to mfg 100% pure methaqualone, identical purity,
to the former Roussel Mandrax, (France + Canada) and Pharm Chemie Toquilone (Switzerland) both now
off the world marketplace

**  After a 15 year search, I obtained Flunitrazepam 1 mg in Feb 2016 on a one shot deal outside the
     USA.


----------



## SKL

I remember that Quaalude bust. The police codename for it was OPERATION LUDE BEHAVIOR which has to be one of the better entries in that genre


----------



## InfamousPsychonaut

i would have to say weed


----------



## No one

Common decency and intelligence.


----------



## ZacherySwan

@SKL

Yes, the very rare Methaqualone bust, dubbed, "Operation Lude Behavior" also involved a 2nd manufacturing plant, in Emeryville, CA,
about 10 miles south of Berkeley, California.  The actual mfg plant in NYC was in Brooklyn.  

I have a business acquaintence, who, started a part time business, in Miami, Fla, 4 years ago, selling the official logo of Rorer Quaalude
empty bottles, Quaalude hats, t-shirts, coffee mugs, and, place mats for one's laptop, with VERY authentic looking logo from the long
closed down William H Rorer operation, Ft.Washington PA, who, contacts me annually, who told me, his business
increased 8 fold during 2013, with the release of the movie WOLFMAN ON WALL STREET  I found the movie,
watching it twice on Cable TV this year, a painful, very painful movie to watch. The irresponsible behavior 
like driving under the influence of Ludes, I discovered some very negative, and, embarrassing flashbacks, 
from my earlier youth, a "long long time ago".  My mail order contact, is still in business, with absolutely
no affiliation, to sourcing any illicit methaqualone, sent me a new article this week, on a postive write up,
on his small Mom & Pop business, from, the Miami Herald.......................Quaaludebottle on the internet.


----------



## KidKu$h1993

I've in Arkansas a back in the woods state it's not a matter of what's hard to find its what few things are available. So I'm just got list what you can get Weed(of course), coke, meth(most common besides weed by far), and pills if you know a guy who knows someone with a script and never anything crazy like Roxys or OC or anything and I can get shrooms just because my buddy grows his own for something different to get high on lol


----------



## SouthernInfluence

I'm from the Gulf Coast but live near Fredericksburg,VA and haven't found or heard of any Meth. Scored some Yayo one time and it was the best baking soda I've ever had....


----------



## thuqit

Honestly, outside of the gay scene, Chicago is dry of Meth as well.   Rest of Illinois has more than a fair share but I'm really glad it hasn't gotten a foothold in CHicago


----------



## choronzon

I cant find mdpv or any cathinones/bath salts anywhere in southern ontario. It doesnt seem to be a street level drug no ones even heard of it. I dont know any RC kids at all so im fucked I might never find MDPV again...


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Troublekelp said:


> I cant find heroin or methamphetamine here in Brasil, and you need a special prescription to get oxycodone. Anyone could help me?



No we can't. Read the BLUA or stop posting. Choronzon :You should consider it good that MDPV is now banned in Canada...since a couple years. There's other cathinones out there, RC's, although Canadian law practically bans them all once they banned Khat itself because Harper hated arabs, christian, muslim, practicing or not, so they banned Khat which my friend who's parents are from Syria, he's lived here his entire life and is more Canadian than some other Canadians, massive Habs fan, and he's nominally an orthodox syrian catholic but he's gotten really paranoid even if he has no accent at all and is basically a brownish could-be-confused with a native quebec french speaking guy, he was really pissed off when he couldn't smoke Khat anymore, he would smoke moroccan blonde hash and khat all the time, now nobody bothers sending Khat into containers...unlike moroccan hash heh.

2c-x psychedelics are being railroaded into illegality TOMORROW after being safe stuff sold in Canadian vendors for 16 years. Collateral damage of the banning of these fucking NBOMES...NBOH's maybe...but I never knew of NBOH's or NBOME's being sold by Canadian vendors. I got 2c-E and 2c-b-fly in the mail, I'm not nervous about it, a bit annoyed it will arrive here right on the 31st or maybe a day after, but that's it. One can order generic oxycontin online, basically anything, there used to be cyanide on Amazon until recently when this girl bought some to kill herself. What you don't want is substances banned since a long time like MDPV, it won't take much for them to push "intention to distribute" if you got more than 5-6 lines worth of it. Plus you'll be keeping your sanity. Have you seen the movie on John McAfee? Quite the warning.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I want to find some GHB here. I've literally never met anyone who has even heard of it. I might have posted this before... but hell man, it's no fair.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

A late 90's/early 00's clubbers/ravers thing, to make the comedown from MDMA not-so-brutal. I only saw it once and my friend was stupid, he had some pcp that night but was mostly drunk already and said he paid money for nothing, when I saw the vial the dude had, I wish I had it, that was in early 2002. My friend was on his psychotic month-long LSD, PCP and hard liquor binge that could have ended badly but thankfully the cops laughed at him when he "surrendered himself, he wanted the cameras and microphones out of his apartment" and got him to the hospital. Only time I saw GHB and it was wasted on some drunk dude who fell asleep 10 minutes later so I went home.

Right now I can get some meprobamate (with other things), the first downer, the thing that Soma releases mixed with itself, as it's a pro-drug for it, I think. I think I'll get 10 and see, not much info on it around here. GBL vendors abound, but beware, got to know which are safe and you'll get to know that elsewhere, certainly not here.


----------



## XxGumbyxX

In pockets around here but rarest is meth. Have seen most every thing else at one point or another except,crystal,and PCP


----------



## Ritalin.Hero

I'm i would say weed,coke,meth,everything basically.my area is a good and full of old people so yea. It sucks ?


----------



## sean107

'Imma put cocaine in yo ass'

Quality cocaine is nowhere to be found in town atm.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Only things I never saw...but I'm old as you can guess by my registration date, is crystal meth and heroin, it doesn't make its way in my populous but isolated location. There is meth, but it comes as pills, white pills. There was a blog back in 2011-2012 that trashed this guy on pillreports and my province (Quebec) lol from Rhode Island who was cursing the province that's over New England for all the white pills sent down their way (or likely brought by Americans down there). Here they're sold as "speed", over there, as "E". So I can understand the outrage, but here the big shots decided white pills with logos that are easily crumbled were for amps or meth and coloured pills were MDxx or 2c-b. The dude on pillreports was reporting the things as speed and said if you're a "speeder" you'll like 'em, but that dude's blog was so hilarious, saying the guy was related somehow to the makers and "promoting" meth as Ecstasy.

So glad I stopped eating those things years ago, can't say they weren't fun, but when the quality started to drop (loads of caffeine in them giving you the shits), piperazines...and outright murder weapons such as PMMA which I believe was the product that made me stop the stuff, the guy wouldn't bring me the prints I asked for, when he had a really good one I liked, he would bring others, knowing he had what I asked for. Anyway, when I reported that thing over on PR, many people responded. My heart almost exploded. If you ever eat a speed pill that takes 2 hours to kick in, and then you're just kinda awake with zero euphoria, with likely some strange headache...go to the ER, I was lucky, I had my finger in front of my home alarm system (it has a button that calls in an ambulance) after those very strong 4 "missed and where your heart has to push extremely stronger than normal to complete its regular pumping...never been that scared of death, not even when I thought I was dead on LSD + third plateau DXM, turns out I was just fine, young and dumb.


----------



## Hidoi

LSD is probably the rarest drug in my area. After speaking to a friend in law enforcement it became clear that most busts for it end up returning other substances marketed as LSD. It used to be 2C-E, but after that was scheduled it seems to be 1P-LSD a lot of the time. Either few of the people selling it understand that as an analog of LSD, selling it for human consumption is illegal or they just enjoy the ease of procurement and subsequent markup.


----------



## opiatekrzy

Crystal meth is very rare to find in buffalo, N.Y..  it is not mainstream like crack or heroin is. Same with finding real mdma or lsd, most the time it's RCs.


----------



## CfZrx

white powder heroin. never seen it on da west coast


----------



## LordOfTabs

In OK, probably hardest to find is dmt, and cocaine. Alot of fake LSD too.


----------



## MissBoo

In Kansas you won't be able to find LSD


----------



## theMerovingian

Mescaline, DMT, Opium and PCP.

Really would like to try PCP but where to source it from would be tricky to say the least.


----------



## jaketh737

Id say DMT here in Nashville ive been on that hunt for years.. Also opiates wven u need em but not when u dont lol


----------



## jaketh737

Funny how everyone cant find meth theres tons of it here i just wont do it. I like downers and opiates. Could never get a good deal on H but thats the nature of it


----------



## Tiizle

soo hard to get good drugs in my town for me. everyones got weed, blow, and pills as for lsd, shrooms, mdma, etc gotta know a guy who knows a guy...could be found but i would have to put in so much effort/planning in to get it. prob isn't pure shit either. 

Heroin is huge here too, though its not something I'm interested in trying.

Wouldn't even know where to start to find some K here though most of my friends don't even know what the hell it is. If i started asking around town people i know would be very judgmental but fuck em....thank god I only live here a couple months a year


----------



## oops_IFU

Haven't been able to find heroin to save my life. Pharms are everywhere, psychedelics, herbs, uppers... Just no heroin. :/


----------



## Goodwalt

Greetings from south america :D here you can only find mdma, weed, coke and lsd. Maybe k if it is really k and not a shitty analog. Every other drug is practically impossible  would love to have some meth but it seems to be a us thing hehe


----------



## YMI_BISHoP

Heroin


----------



## YMI_BISHoP

Just when you thought you knew it all.. Im constantly learning


----------



## Erikmen

Goodwalt said:


> Greetings from south america :D here you can only find mdma, weed, coke and lsd. Maybe k if it is really k and not a shitty analog. Every other drug is practically impossible  would love to have some meth but it seems to be a us thing hehe



This is true for Brazil and other surrounding countries.


----------



## Rob.zilla

I've never seen PCP period, which I find odd because all those 5-spot drug tests check for it.  Why?  Is it just that easy to screen for that they throw it in to make their product sound better than a 4-spot test?  Because ketamine would be something much more likely to be found in my rural area with so many people raising livestock, so many vets using k to geld horses, etc.  But no matter where I've lived I haven't seen PCP; but I've at least *heard* of everything else being available somewhere or another (though not personally verified.)


----------



## Erich Generic

Grass

because of all of die snow


----------



## psy997

I've never heard of K or PCP being around central texas.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Rob.zilla said:


> I've never seen PCP period, which I find odd because all those 5-spot drug tests check for it.  Why?



holdover from the 70's


----------



## Livinitupgirl21

Yeah I wish I could get my hands on a bit of that brown powder LA is an unknown territory for me. I hope my aunt can't tell I'm withdrawling


----------



## Rob.zilla

sneilburg3000 said:


> i would have to go with mescaline/ peyote, it only comes around once a year with this big indian festival on a island on the river and now ketamine is very hard to find.



I'm a registered tribe member and can grow enough peyote for personal spiritual purposes


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Rob.zilla said:


> I'm a registered tribe member and can grow enough peyote for personal spiritual purposes


----------



## cduggles

Rob.zilla said:


> I've never seen PCP period, which I find odd because all those 5-spot drug tests check for it.  Why?


There were some confirmed (I.e., by me) at ER admissions for stupid things attempted while on PCP in NoCal when I lived there ~8 years ago that clustered for a few weeks. Usually smoked with weed. 
Oh and I can verify one actual case of someone thinking they could fly (also on PCP but possibly other drugs) jumping off a building (low story, like <4 stories - it usually takes ten or more to kill you) with compound fractures in both legs and the other kinds of nasty injuries you'd expect to see with an attempt at flight.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Anything I mail order. lol, but really right now regular LSD might be less common than ALD-52, AL-LAD, ETH-LAD and 1P-LSD, we got the best source in this country for lysergamides and even attempts by (really, they made it seem like they were russian, but, they might as well, have a socks5 proxy chain and then be russian instantly, they didn't talk or leave messages, just logs showing russian ip addresses, WHICH MEANS NOTHING). But yeah, even some people likely related to the illicit LSD market tried to bring 'em down and did not succeed. LSD never disappeared in Canada, there never was a drought of any kind when Pickard was picked up. Poor guy, that man was involved in deep CIA stuff but on top of producing cheap LSD for Americans and the world (and snitching on meth producers as DEA lip-silence protection), he really tried to prevent a war with Afghanistan, you can look it up, Taliban in 99 and early 2000 were ready to give up all their rocket launchers and stinger missiles in a CIA mission that did not sit well with the DIA/Army, yeah, Pickard was a CIA agent, not surprising, but that doesn't mean he was a bad person, he wasn't participating in Gladio right wing terrorism in west european countries where Socialist and Communist Parties were doing well (Italy especially, they had some atrocities but it wasn't broadcast and everywhere in the news right now with the internet, which is one bad side of the internet, too many minds that should not be here who showed up when Facebook and MySpace did created a shitsauce and things like 9gag are viewed as contrarian humour)....Anyway, he tried to have the Talibans give up their Stinger missiles and rocket launchers (the only reason why the taliban is powerful, a 12 year old can shoot down a F-16 with those things.) and in recompense, CIA was going to help them destroy poppy crops. Of course that was contrary to US "National Security" and that's why he's got double life sentence. Don't believe me? Look for "Leonard Pickard Afghanistan Stinger missiles", right now I'm too wasted on 400mg meprobamate, 4mg xanax, 1.8mg flunitrazolam, 10mg fonazepam and my daily 8mg suboxone. That Meprobamate (Equanil 400mg from Europe) kicks ass and boosts bupe into something pleasant. Glad I got a shitload.


----------



## Parakeet

Nagelfar said:


> Lets face it everyone:
> 
> Quaaludes. (Followed by every other hard to synthesize pharmaceutical that has been taken off the legal market)
> 
> I've never come across fentanyl or AMF, but, again, haven't asked around or looked.



i lived in Africa for 8 years. Renoval (quaaludes) can be found in a few pharmacies.


----------



## Parakeet

I think barbiturates especially the intermediate and short acting ones are by far the hardest to find. I live on Vancouver Island so pretty much anything is available here as it's run by bikers here and it's a port city


----------



## Shaggy4902

It's crazy I'm originally from Ohio the big thing there was China white herion,coke,crack,pills.Then i move to California and landed in meth and black tar land,don't hear much about pills,obviously the weed is better and more kinda but besides that I can't find China white here,and haven't meet anybody that smokes crack so that must just not be that big here.So my mind starts to think and find out people would love to get some  China white,and my people in Toledo want black tar I even tell em that most of the tar is shitty but they still want it because the China white out there is some strong shit,people oding left and right so I think a trade is in the works were I can make allot of money.Then the meth,that shit ain't in Toledo never say it b4 I came out here back in Toledo everyone lives aderall so meth is basically the same drug component but stronger,so I tell my Toledo people to get some people to try meth but they are all like thinking it's worse than crack and don't know how they can find customers,but after alil talking explaining everyone does meth out here,and explaining the different ways to do it I send a gram out there,like 5 people got together and had a wild 3 day binger,calling me yelling,screaming,saying bring them some itl sell.So Cali famous for meth and black tar and Ohio famous for China white,and they got more people that do pills but herion is the main thing.So ima put my hometown on my shoulder and take Cali there and being Ohio to Cali all the herion addicts are going to want the China and it's sells alil line 4 10 bucks so I see what dealer is willing to pay top dollar and get rid of it while my City in Ohio begins a meth infused month or so,crimes will skyrocket and people will start to move faster.While my California start to move slower and nod out everyehere.Sorry all off topic but had to go in and post something since I'm new and to let people know I have arrived to talk about drugs and my experiences,hopefully will help some and drive others crazy if I don't get barred from here


----------



## Klambodianna

This post started in what...2008??? I would be interested in who from 2008 is still alive. And the rarest drug in my area...is love


----------



## Klambodianna

@Shaggy4902...you crack me up....you got the talking part done my friend...be careful though..big boys take thier territories quite serious...theres a reason there's no meth in Toledo...reason being is that the drug lords have agreements. If they didn't have respected gegraphical boundries and agreements as to who does what where....well it would be no different here than it is in mexico. If it was ok to have china white in cali...seattle is'nt far and washington state is loaded with china White and Coke. Just be careful and quiet.


----------



## Erikmen

True, very long thread.

 I have often visited countries in South American countries and there's is no heroin all around even if you have money and the best connections. Opiates do exist in medications but limited use in ERs. Besides, there aren't scenes or heroin users. Not even rehabilitating clinics. On the other hand, and unfortunately coke is pretty much alive and considered much more clean.


----------



## ShardHUNTER420

We have everything besides lean (codeine) which I could care less about rather pop some pills


----------



## Erikmen

I wonder if is there any place, city or country where weeds are not available...


----------



## cannablissss

I have access to weed (obviously and in edible form as well), cocaine, acid for sure, for the most part. I get hydrocodone about once a month, Klonopin/Xanax scripted, but I cannot ever find shrooms. Wax and dabs are everywhere as well. Never tried getting into meth.


----------



## ShardHUNTER420

Uncut h, pure coke (had alright stuff), ketamine but it can be found just rare and spendy, dmt ): , also pure mdma is rare because people cut it heavily luckily I have a source for pure mdma but he's lowkey and only hooks people he trust


----------



## Opicid

ATX k dam mxe where the k at? I used to vials in Spanish cause Mexico is so close n they were cheap n abundant n it got worse n worse. Oh well all the other psychs n ops are good


----------



## Erikmen

Ether is very rare in my area and not as common as it was before. It was largerly used amongst teenegers 10-20 years ago.
 It was mixed with chloroform.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

How is losing consciousness "recreational"? lol

Ether is still around in starter fluid, right?


----------



## Erikmen

For some reason it was sold in bottles and yes I guess there was a 30 second buzz before losing conscious. 
Kids.. and adults.


----------



## curiosity

Most psyches aren't around much, H could only be gotten through a friend of a friend so it was expensive af, never came across oxymorphone or hydrocodone for some reason either, but as for the psyches the hardest one to find was of course the all elusive DMT


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I could pretty much get my hands on anything I wanted... maybe not right here in a 20 mile radius-

But if we are talking about, what's the rarest drug to find in your area- meaning like, cold coppin' on the street-  coke. which is FUCKING weird.  Ghetto hoodrats would bank on coke- but all they do is sell sugar to the tourist.  so weak.


----------



## Ejizme

Back in the day i didnt realize it but i think i had access to just about everything in one form or variation or another.
Nowadays its all pain pills and meth. Id still have to say lsd is probably hardest to find though.


----------



## Erikmen

I think that LSD as it used to be has changed to something else in most places I know.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Erikmen said:


> True, very long thread.
> 
> I have often visited countries in South American countries and there's is no heroin all around even if you have money and the best connections. Opiates do exist in medications but limited use in ERs. Besides, there aren't scenes or heroin users. Not even rehabilitating clinics. On the other hand, and unfortunately coke is pretty much alive and considered much more clean.



Yeah, well, sometimes it's a good thing heroin is not around, like in my Canadian small city, everything else is around though, except crack, people turn their own coke into freebase though.

As for South America, my brother never stopped skating/snowboarding and when he started to work in an environmental clean-up company/soil analysis/pollution analysis on enterprises land, contracted by the government, he's made enough money to learn how to surf and to go to destinations every year or two down in Central America. At first they just drived to that one small part in south-east New Hampshire where there is a town called X Beach, learned how to do it there, but he's very tall and skinny, the perfect kind of shape for someone to actually be good with skateboarding/snowboarding/surfing, gives one a much better centre of gravity. Anyway, after NH, he went to Hawaii and then Costa Rica multiple times, Belize once and right now he's in Guatemala..I was a bit scared when he said he was going there, I asked, isn't it dangerous (because of the US and it's 100+ year war on central america) there and he said, it's the country that's the most better off from all those years of wars, it's safe, he said he wouldn't cross the border in Honduras or El Salvador. Anyway they made friends him and his friends with some locals in Costa Rica and Belize and he said if only coke arrived this way here, nobody would even get anxiety from it, the stuff is so pure. He only said that it made the next day hangover (of course you gotta drink if you're doing coke...cocaethylene is half the high, also lasts much longer). He never had done it here, discarding it as trash, of course he didn't and I wouldn't have given him the contact I had for the fishscale grade coke I could get way back..9 years now, wow, he's my younger brother and the protective instinct is there. Even now that we're both adults and he's 29 now, which is crazy to think of. Anyway, I can't surf, tried it before on the one warm water area we have in Canada during summer, south of New Brunswick, and I sucked so bad...but I might go one day and meet his friend Padro for sure, it's also extremely cheap over there which wouldn't make me feel guilty like I did sometimes after going through .7-1g of that top shelf quality minimally cut with inactives (wasn't no levamicoke) which I would turn to freebase then smoke about 5-8 hits in max 2 hours and then feel guilty of wasting that school money on that and then the depression that comes in a coke comedown...somehow I don't see it happen with the price and the paradise that Costa Rica looks like from all the pictures he's taken there.


----------



## vaginafruit

Ketamines always been the hardest to find for me (Live in Western Massachusetts), atleast with DMT I can find it on most drug sites in the EU (onion dealer  )


----------



## Erikmen

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Yeah, well, sometimes it's a good thing heroin is not around, like in my Canadian small city, everything else is around though, except crack, people turn their own coke into freebase though.
> 
> As for South America, my brother never stopped skating/snowboarding and when he started to work in an environmental clean-up company/soil analysis/pollution analysis on enterprises land, contracted by the government, he's made enough money to learn how to surf and to go to destinations every year or two down in Central America. At first they just drived to that one small part in south-east New Hampshire where there is a town called X Beach, learned how to do it there, but he's very tall and skinny, the perfect kind of shape for someone to actually be good with skateboarding/snowboarding/surfing, gives one a much better centre of gravity. Anyway, after NH, he went to Hawaii and then Costa Rica multiple times, Belize once and right now he's in Guatemala..I was a bit scared when he said he was going there, I asked, isn't it dangerous (because of the US and it's 100+ year war on central america) there and he said, it's the country that's the most better off from all those years of wars, it's safe, he said he wouldn't cross the border in Honduras or El Salvador. Anyway they made friends him and his friends with some locals in Costa Rica and Belize and he said if only coke arrived this way here, nobody would even get anxiety from it, the stuff is so pure. He only said that it made the next day hangover (of course you gotta drink if you're doing coke...cocaethylene is half the high, also lasts much longer). He never had done it here, discarding it as trash, of course he didn't and I wouldn't have given him the contact I had for the fishscale grade coke I could get way back..9 years now, wow, he's my younger brother and the protective instinct is there. Even now that we're both adults and he's 29 now, which is crazy to think of. Anyway, I can't surf, tried it before on the one warm water area we have in Canada during summer, south of New Brunswick, and I sucked so bad...but I might go one day and meet his friend Padro for sure, it's also extremely cheap over there which wouldn't make me feel guilty like I did sometimes after going through .7-1g of that top shelf quality minimally cut with inactives (wasn't no levamicoke) which I would turn to freebase then smoke about 5-8 hits in max 2 hours and then feel guilty of wasting that school money on that and then the depression that comes in a coke comedown...somehow I don't see it happen with the price and the paradise that Costa Rica looks like from all the pictures he's taken there.



Coke is very cheap in some countries in South America but it seems foreigns like it much more than the natives. 
It's been around for too long and people are interested in what they don't have.


----------



## Monster.Gas

Well, despite i'm in Brazil, i've never came across what they call here "ESCAMA" (fish skin). it's a high quality type of coke. a couple of times i bought what it was supposed to be "ESCAMA"... it turned out to be just very good coke, but I'm pretty sure i still didnt hit the jackpot. one thing you cant find down here is heroin which i couldnt care less tbh.


----------



## Anonymous91

I can find anything in Az except lean


----------



## Melancholy Hill

I live in Florida (the so-called pill mill capital) so around 10 years ago blues (Roxicodone) were actually easier for me to obtain than marijuana. I could also easily obtain OxyContin 40s and on occasion OxyContin 80s. But now days, you're lucky to get you hand on a Percocet 10. And if you do, don't be surprised if you pay 10 bucks a piece for em. Ridiculous. Heroin is the new big epidemic around here now ever since they cracked down on pill mills. Though I don't use it myself and never will, sadly people are dropping dead left to right because the majority of heroin around here is cut with fentanyl. There have been 2-3 overdoses every week in my area from it.
But anyway, to answer your question--I have never been able to find drugs like LSD, Ketamine, DMT, etc...


----------



## Anonymous91

Where I'm from in Az the big thing is perc 30s blues laced with fentanyl.  They're everywhere and killed 32 last year.  crazy.  Surprised Florida doesn't have hallucinates.    Az u can find lsd pcp shrooms easy


----------



## Acid0126

sneilburg3000 said:


> i would have to go with mescaline/ peyote, it only comes around once a year with this big indian festival on a island on the river and now ketamine is very hard to find.


Agreed


----------



## Erikmen

Heroin is absolutely not around. I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## zeebee3

Zohydro and Levorphanol. I think each are made by just one company a piece.In the unlikely event that you could get a script...you couldn't fill it because nobody carries it. In the unlikely event they could/would order it...insurance wont pay for it and the cost is CRAZY !!!


----------



## zephyrhigh

Heroin meth any pills subs etc...

But probably Not a valid answer DALLAS is my new home been here only a day


----------



## Erikmen

Pretty warm, as I recall. 

Mushrooms, LSD have become pretty rare. I guess I wouldn't know but don't talk as much.


----------



## OxyCAUGHTin

I live in honolulu, hawaii, and i think the hardest shit to come by is probably lsd, and maybe xanax (Depends on what city you live in)


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, I recently learned that there are a lot of cities and many different beautiful Islands all around.

Anyway, I believe it's a good thing that you can't find Xanax. Here a lot of people use benzodiazepines, and it seems that Xanax is a best seller. When I say a lot of people I really mean everyone around you, even if it's only occasional, friends and colleagues at work, relatives, etc. It's so easy to get a prescription.


----------



## Kindanew

In my area it's opiates...percs, oxys, roxy, any opiate is hard to find where I live. Yet there's an opiate crisis......


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

The small blue roxi 30mg's, especially the generics are being phased out in favor of a huge oxy 30mg pill loaded with fillers to make it very difficult to snort or shoot. I mean they went from tic-tac size to mentos sized. I'm sure that will fix the opioid problem overnight..


----------



## Erikmen

I remember those 80 mg bars, immediate release..


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Purdue manufactured a formulation that was 160 mgs, iirc

I'm not sure that it was ever widely made/sold, though...you don't seem to hear much about it in druggie folklore.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

The Blue 160 mg Oxycontins got discontinued when the first major reports of abuse and deaths started to come in. They were released in '97 and quickly became the pill everyone wanted. 

" A 160 mg oxycodone tablet was available which was discontinued in May 2001." https://www.redwoodtoxicology.com/resources/drug_info/oxycodone





30 mg is the largest immediate release Oxycodone pill manufactured. For insanely high prices compounding pharmacies can make them up to 100mg, but it's prohibitively expensive and impossible to find anyone who compounds oxy anymore.

In the UK a liquid IM-IV oxycodone is available in 10 and 50mg / ml. Nothing like that in the states though. Even in the UK you would probably only find it in burn wards or palliative care along with the Diacetylmorphine.


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, I remember that one although had never had a prescription for one. i guess they were all instant release which made it exponentially dangerous.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

All of the Oxycontin tablets were *OXY*codone *CONTIN*uous or controlled release, but before 2011 it was not difficult to defeat. I've never been able to find anything larger than 30mg that was immediate release since Eukodal was being produced in the 30's and early 1940's.


----------



## ZacherySwan

In the Southeast USA, there are NO Sources, period, for at least  since October of 1983 to the present on
the following formerly ethical pharmaceutical mass produced drugs:

Methaqualone, pulled off the shelves during the last quarter (3 months of the year 1983) by Lemmon Pharma.
for the entire USA, with the exception, of Florida, who banned Methaqualone, Jan 1, of 1982, and, allegedly the
USA state of Oregon, who banned the sale of methaqualone, before the USA DEA banned the sale of
methaqualone on January 1, of 1984.

Exception, OPERATON LUDE BEHAVIOR in the USA 2007 until 2010. A highly public bust, of two labs, turning out
100,000 tabs/capsules each from two labs, one in Brooklyn NY another one in Emeryville CA close to Berkeley,
California (Greater San Francisco) existed for a estimated 3 years, GC/MS tests confirmed, the capsules holding
allegedly 300 mg of pure methaqualone, was widely publicized, in this link, I will abbreviate the link to not violate
the rules of this forum.  www.newsday dot com/long-island-local-authorities-help-shut-down-massive-quaalude-

#2 HTF med in SE USA has always been mescaline  

#3 HTF med in SE USA has always been brand Seconal, a ethical pharmaceutical mfg if now Marathon, formerly Eli Lilly
     I have not seen one since the year 1976.  A USA Schedule II, just like Percocet, or, Roxicodone, or Adderall.

#4 HTF med in SE USA is Desoxyn 5 mg tabs ethical mfg is Ovation Pharma, formerly mfg by Abbott Labs. I have not
     seen one since the year 1973.  I have a Psychiatrist that provides me all I want of Adderall I/R, or, of, 
     Dextroamphetamine Instant Release for the past 23 years, but he will not prescribe to me any 5 mg
of Methamphetamine for my ADD inattentive type, I have been taking non stop for the past 23 years.  

 #5 GHB Sodium Oxbate "Xyrem" by Jazz Pharma in USA and some countries in Western Europe.  I have not seen any
      powder or liquid GHB since the year 1998, once easily found as "Alcover" liquid, in UK, Austria, mfg in San Remo, 
      inside of Italy, very inexpensive, 20 years ago, not any more !!!


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Monster.Gas said:


> Well, despite i'm in Brazil, i've never came across what they call here "ESCAMA" (fish skin). it's a high quality type of coke. a couple of times i bought what it was supposed to be "ESCAMA"... it turned out to be just very good coke, but I'm pretty sure i still didnt hit the jackpot. one thing you cant find down here is heroin which i couldnt care less tbh.


Wow, it makes it to Canada. You drop that rock and crush it in your spoon to make freebase and it's all shiny and fish-scale looking, I guess since most stuff in Columbia is sent north, that might explain it. Heh, North, see what I did there.





Jekyl Anhydride said:


> All of the Oxycontin tablets were *OXY*codone *CONTIN*uous or controlled release, but before 2011 it was not difficult to defeat. I've never been able to find anything larger than 30mg that was immediate release since Eukodal was being produced in the 30's and early 1940's.


Yeah, we got that in Canada too, they're called OxyNeos now. But 2 months later 6-7 generic companies started making Oxycodone-CR, most of 'em you can just chew like the old ones, which if you ask me are legitimized to do if all you get are 5-10-15mg Oxycodone-CR's.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Ahh the 160s...Had them a few times. Thought they were like Vicodin but I looked it up and realized it prob would have killed me, was just out of his and didn't have a huge tolerance, like 40mg. Found them while cleaning out my grandmother's house along with a bunch of other shit but only a few of each. Like there were 2 160s a bottle with a few MLS of oxy liquid and some morphine continue 100s

Was one of the moments I took the wrong path lol.


----------



## Gormur

I wish I could find heroin. It's ridiculous


----------



## mokele

Pharmac.opies ,xept morphine and dhc. Pharmac.ampoules of anything,good smack! You brits are the only lucky europeans,no smack epidemic like in USA, xept England! I read its 40%(!) on the STREET,mainland europe u are lucky with 10%! Plus we have no Diam.amps prescribing docs.
Cant help thinking your Boys sure did the right thing when sent to Afghanistan=make good reliable connects for long time delivery. Wonder how its in Scotland/Ireland. Beautiful country.I wish i could live in UK,but no Chance now with brexit.HAPPY EASTERN 2ALL OF YOU?. ?


----------



## WestbankNO

ATL is the driest place I've ever lived... I swear! Wish I could find percs or trams. Tired of being offered molly or coke


----------



## ZacherySwan

@mokele 

   Last trip to Innsbruck your country received, Mundi Pharma OC 40 much better to me than Austria Lannacher Oxy.  I never got to Vienna, or
due to travel time in Garmish my favorite Germany village for skiing, in all of Europe.  I love Munich and am a follower of prophet the late
Viktor E Frankel Austrian Psychiatrist, (logotherapy)  USA MD used to prescribe my GHB out of my budget!! USA price vulgar, for 140 ml liquid
bottle.  UCB of both Vienna and of Manheim Germany current mfg of Sodium Oxbate. I always used to get Alcover 140 ml liquid in Austria, 
back in the day, made in San Remo, inside of Italy.   Price in EU or US  or UK pound very cheap ..........price in USA is $xxxxxxUS + sleep study
another $xxxxxxxugh !! My USA MD let his GHB license expire too much hassle for USA C-III Xyrem by Jazz Pharma.    Last visit to Innsbruck
Best Western International Hotel dwntown Innsbruck two years ago.  Wish list is to visit your city Vienna !!!


----------



## Erikmen

Talking about rare drugs, I wonder how alcohol is served in Asia within the Arabia countries where people can't drink. 
It must be great if you are an alcoholic -and male...


----------



## TumajNuri

In Iran, You can get your hands on almost anything except *DMT* (I've never tried it before but willing to smoke it someday)
*LSD* is available here but very expensive.
Plus... most dope-head people around me would rather use *narcotics *and* stimulants*. 

This thread is very entertaining by the way... Thumb up!


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

There is still no crystal meth or heroin easily obtainable anyway, the only time I saw heroin was when I lived in Montreal, and it #3 smokable/snortable H, not white powder, didn't partake.

It's good crystal meth doesn't make it here in the most populous norther Quebec town, there's already meth going around as "pinotte" (peanuts) and for a while people were getting piped the hell out but I had a good source when me and my friends wanted to partake, except one time he brought us something that almost killed us, 2 out of 3 of us had what could be called ventricular fibrillation. It was totally non-euphoric, people trust white pills will be meth or amphs here, but when the Pipes hit for 2-3 years, I hear there's none of that shit anymore, which is good, but even then, the trust that colourful professionally made pills were mdxx with a little meth or no meth and that white pills were "speeds" was broken. 58 people last year died from them trusted white pills that are crumbly..on purpose so you can snort away, they can be IV'd...but they can't be smoke like crystal for some reason. Anyway, 2 of us had our hearts pump and to pump back out the blood, it made a huge THUMP inside our chest for me 4 times, for him 7 times, it felt like the heart had problems pumping blood away from the temporary harderning of the arteries.

Had a pill tested, it was PMMA, and everyone who dies from "speeds" here die from PMMA. I knew something was wrong when I got them, they had a very professional print, like a beer cap, with serrated edges with the Molson Dry logo (but I think I'm breaking my own forums' rules here...I just want people to see the report I made and the many replies I got on pillreports...PMMA feels like...you're awake, very awake, zero euphoria, when things turn right and you don't almost die. I had the phone in my hand ready to dial 911 when the last thump stopped and blood flow was back to normal and my friend had those before I did. That was a while ago, 2011, a really shitty year where most of its geopolitical events are still happening. It's a psy on if you didn't notice, morons who believe the Arab Spring was real, totally invented by intelligence agencies and their patsies who want money because they are not very rich, except for Lybia, richest country in Africa....that year was hard to stomach overall and heartrending in many ways, like those fucking white beer cap looking speeds.

Right now in the streets what we call mesc here, pcp cut with lactose, or even in the US in New England/NY/NJ you had back in the 90's microdots pilled called mesc which had a small dose of LSD and a whole lot of PCP coming from here. I chuckle everytime I see an american say that microdots were Mescaline. PCP to me is less dangerous to the body than meth in methhead doses, no Desoxyn doses or a little bit more of course, but the way PCP was all the time I could find it was heavily cut with lactose so people didn't poison themselves, 20% pure putty or that putty put in 10-15g of lactose. A gram was a normal dose. Haven't seen the crust punks in their stash where I live now since there's much less snow and temp gets up to 10°C,buf it seems my 2c-b and mdma guy either got nabbed, because he was the only one with PCP still.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

TumajNuri said:


> In Iran, You can get your hands on almost anything except *DMT* (I've never tried it before but willing to smoke it someday)
> *LSD* is available here but very expensive.
> Plus... most dope-head people around me would rather use *narcotics *and* stimulants*.
> 
> This thread is very entertaining by the way... Thumb up!



Well extracting DMT from regular plants, not necessarily mimosa (it's got the most but), a lot of plants have DMT in it, you could extract it, or if in Iran you have the antidepressant called moclobemide (Manerix in Canada, UK, Aurorix in Australia), which is a reversible MAOI, so you won't have an heart attack if you eat cheese with it. Don't tell me you can get its illegal brethren here in north america DET too 



Jekyl Anhydride said:


> All of the Oxycontin tablets were *OXY*codone *CONTIN*uous  or controlled release, but before 2011 it was not difficult to defeat.  I've never been able to find anything larger than 30mg that was  immediate release since Eukodal was being produced in the 30's and early  1940's.



Yeah, Purdue came up with the contin suffix, in Canada they market  HydromorphContins and CodeineContins. My mom was about to get a script  for hydromorphcontins 6mg for all the pain and fatigue she experiences  (only 6 years left until retirement) and I had her ask for the BuTrans  patches instead, she got the strongest ones, the 20ug/hour buprenorphine  and that is perfect for chronic moderate pain in a work environment. She's got a natural tolerance to opiate like me, I remember when she broke a couple toes, they had her on codeine 60mg tablets and she had to take 3 to feel them, so a 6mg HM Contin wasn't gonna help her at all. She's happy with the Butrans 24 hour patch, also she hates pills, medications that are the same in other forms are fine, but pills she always is acting so uppity when I visit and tell her what pills I'm on and that the new doctor I have is almost as good as the one I used to have, he takes me seriously and also is a Men's Health Specialist while being a GP. Anyway HMContins start being useful at the 18mg yellow ones, the 24mg grey ones and the 30mg bombs, made for mortar and pesteling to IV, because hydromorphone orally sucks! I never felt anything from it, even when I hate 12 1mg dilaudid. 3 Empracets would be better. And you need a good filter, like SteriFilts and microns, cos crushed beads of HMC's don't have talc but they have microcrystalline celllulose and other shit like that only a SteriFilt or micron can get away. SteriFilt's only fault is the impossibility of removing all the talc, but hell it can be used to shoot up crack heh.


----------



## Erikmen

TumajNuri said:


> In Iran, You can get your hands on almost anything except *DMT* (I've never tried it before but willing to smoke it someday)
> *LSD* is available here but very expensive.
> Plus... most dope-head people around me would rather use *narcotics *and* stimulants*.



I'm surprised, I wouldn't have imagined LSD, but plenty of opiods instead.


----------



## ZacherySwan

@Erikmen post #1099, that was a most interesting post........very original !!!   

I forgot when I mentioned in a earlier post #1092  8-04-2017 reference rare meds to locate in SE USA #4 I stated USA Desoxyn  (this
is legal USA rare methamphetamine, 5 mg tablets, of yet another find, as if one were searching for a treasure as if one were like the
American Actor in 1980's movie "RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK" (Harrison Ford) searching for this, in the here and now, this year 2017:

Temmler-Werke of Berlin Germany "PERVITIN" (Fentral and Kreislauf-wirksames Analepticum) of any hidden supplies of the late
Dr. Theodor Morell (personal doctor who injected very high grade methamphetamine to Nazi Chancellor Adolf Hitler) founded by
head chemist Dr, Fritz Hauschild, on quote page 35 "31 October 1937" the Tremmler factory patented the first German methamphetamine,
which put American Benzedrine very much in its shadow. Its trademark" Pervitin.  (Tremmler - Werke - Berlin Germany)

Dr. Theodor Morell personally injected Hitler over and over and over with crystal meth from late 1937 forward to the very end.  

page 232 "Studies prove that two thirds of those who take crystal meth excessively suffer from psychosis after three years"

Sources:  BLITZED Drugs in Nazi Germany author Norman Ohler  publisher Penquin Random House UK 2016  here is the ISBN #
978-0-241-25699-2 Hardcover translated in English from German language in the year 2015. 

this it it for me timer keeps cutting me off from printing my extensive sources from above book (from history) not from the here and now!


----------



## Erikmen

In one the NetFlix documentaries about the second War shows most of the SS people medicated regularly. 
In the beginning of the war they would work and kill 24/7 antil full exhaustion. It was simply crazy. 
A lot of drugs were created there during many years before the war.


----------



## TumajNuri

Erikmen said:


> I'm surprised, I wouldn't have imagined LSD, but plenty of opiods instead.



Yes pal! be my guest if you wanna try persian opium.


----------



## TumajNuri

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Well extracting DMT from regular plants, not necessarily mimosa (it's got the most but), a lot of plants have DMT in it, you could extract it, or if in Iran you have the antidepressant called moclobemide (Manerix in Canada, UK, Aurorix in Australia), which is a reversible MAOI, so you won't have an heart attack if you eat cheese with it. Don't tell me you can get its illegal brethren here in north america DET too



Thank you boss.  
I don't know whether there is any Mimosa Hostellis growing in Iran or not but still I have to thank you cuz you helped me discover a new recreational drug (Moclobemide)
I just called a pharmacist and asked her if the pill called Moclobemide is available for sale at the pharmacy where she works for, and her response was positive, she said 
Moclobemide is a medicine to reduce suicidal ideation and costs almost 1 dollar per blister.
Should I mix it with Syrian Rue?


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Moclobemide is not recreational, it's an anti-depressant which acts on MAOI-b mostly, and is reversible, hence why you gotta take it twice a day. But it will make DMT work orally, people call it pharmahuasca.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

^ 

https://erowid.org/chemicals/ayahuasca/ayahuasca_info11.shtml


----------



## TumajNuri

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Moclobemide is not recreational, it's an anti-depressant which acts on MAOI-b mostly, and is reversible, hence why you gotta take it twice a day. But it will make DMT work orally, people call it pharmahuasca.



Yeah after doing some search I found out that it potentiates psychedelics, Thanks for informing.


----------



## TumajNuri

Jekyl Anhydride said:


> ^
> 
> https://erowid.org/chemicals/ayahuasca/ayahuasca_info11.shtml



Thank u.


----------



## Erikmen

TumajNuri said:


> Yes pal! be my guest if you wanna try persian opium.



I was not thinking at all, but now I am. I thought Iran was tough on drugs, like none! Sorry I am a bit unaware of how things really are in Asia. I don't even imagine MJ being smoked over there.


----------



## wicky_lindows

damn right


----------



## paranoid android

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> There is still no crystal meth or heroin easily obtainable anyway, the only time I saw heroin was when I lived in Montreal, and it #3 smokable/snortable H, not white powder, didn't partake.
> 
> It's good crystal meth doesn't make it here in the most populous norther Quebec town, there's already meth going around as "pinotte" (peanuts) and for a while people were getting piped the hell out but I had a good source when me and my friends wanted to partake, except one time he brought us something that almost killed us, 2 out of 3 of us had what could be called ventricular fibrillation. It was totally non-euphoric, people trust white pills will be meth or amphs here, but when the Pipes hit for 2-3 years, I hear there's none of that shit anymore, which is good, but even then, the trust that colourful professionally made pills were mdxx with a little meth or no meth and that white pills were "speeds" was broken. 58 people last year died from them trusted white pills that are crumbly..on purpose so you can snort away, they can be IV'd...but they can't be smoke like crystal for some reason. Anyway, 2 of us had our hearts pump and to pump back out the blood, it made a huge THUMP inside our chest for me 4 times, for him 7 times, it felt like the heart had problems pumping blood away from the temporary harderning of the arteries.
> 
> Had a pill tested, it was PMMA, and everyone who dies from "speeds" here die from PMMA. I knew something was wrong when I got them, they had a very professional print, like a beer cap, with serrated edges with the Molson Dry logo (but I think I'm breaking my own forums' rules here...I just want people to see the report I made and the many replies I got on pillreports...PMMA feels like...you're awake, very awake, zero euphoria, when things turn right and you don't almost die. I had the phone in my hand ready to dial 911 when the last thump stopped and blood flow was back to normal and my friend had those before I did. That was a while ago, 2011, a really shitty year where most of its geopolitical events are still happening. It's a psy on if you didn't notice, morons who believe the Arab Spring was real, totally invented by intelligence agencies and their patsies who want money because they are not very rich, except for Lybia, richest country in Africa....that year was hard to stomach overall and heartrending in many ways, like those fucking white beer cap looking speeds.
> 
> Right now in the streets what we call mesc here, pcp cut with lactose, or even in the US in New England/NY/NJ you had back in the 90's microdots pilled called mesc which had a small dose of LSD and a whole lot of PCP coming from here. I chuckle everytime I see an american say that microdots were Mescaline. PCP to me is less dangerous to the body than meth in methhead doses, no Desoxyn doses or a little bit more of course, but the way PCP was all the time I could find it was heavily cut with lactose so people didn't poison themselves, 20% pure putty or that putty put in 10-15g of lactose. A gram was a normal dose. Haven't seen the crust punks in their stash where I live now since there's much less snow and temp gets up to 10°C,buf it seems my 2c-b and mdma guy either got nabbed, because he was the only one with PCP still.



 There has been a fair amount of "Heroin" around here lately but the majority of it is Fentanyl not actual Diamorphine. Even the real Heroin is that trash you need to dissolve in Vitamin C which isnt real Heroin either technically as it's not Diamorphine HCL.

 I haven't seen PCP out here since the 90's and back then it was often sold as Mescaline but everyone knew it was PCP. The one time i tried it i got the stuff that was mixed in with Weed and like a idiot i smoked a whole half gram joint to myself and couldn't move for hours and felt fucked up into the next day. Id try it again but preferably in powder form this time. Seeing as i love Ketamine i would love to try a lowish dose of PCP to see how they could compare. Besides Nitrous PCP was the first Dissociative i tried


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Erikmen said:


> I was not thinking at all, but now I am. I thought Iran was tough on drugs, like none! Sorry I am a bit unaware of how things really are in Asia. I don't even imagine MJ being smoked over there.



Iran is right in the Heroin corroidor from Afghanistan, it has a shitload of heroin addicts per capita since the country isn't that poor. I mean look at Tehran university people, women aren't covered much at all. It's only their specific form of shia islam that is not like the rest of the shia world, it's very apocalyptic etc., so If I was being told by my local cleric all the time that the return of the final messiah, equal to Muhammed and Jesus, but making them irrelevant, the reincarnation of Ali, the dudes that invented shi'a islam by and arabs and turks and persians not agreeing if Ali was as important as these guys, I think Mohammed's younger half-brother. Well the Iranian clerics claim he will come back make both of those irrelevant which is sacrilege to the real sunni people (say, the pro-intermarriage sunnis which are most of them, Salafists/Wahhabists and whatever brand of insanity is bred by the Pakistani ISI with their Taliban paramilitary...they gotta say Pakistan had something to do with 9/11 too, 2 countries are mentioned often but not Pakistan, because they got nukes I guess? only India blamed them often and continue to do so, Lt.Gen. Mahmoud Ahmed the guy who wired money to al-queda guys, received orders from Musharraf after 9/11 to tell what the US had Pakistan accept (a 7 point thing), but once he was in Afghanistan about telling the Taliban government to handle over Bin Laden, he was telling the opposite to the Taliban, every order from Musharraf/US he told the opposite to in personal missions where he was supposed to prevent a war but encouraged it.

He's still around. Yeah coffee is making me write about irrelevant things in this thread but some mentioned thinking there's no drugs in the arab/persian/turk world....lol, it's everywhere, but don't get caught, although a bribe will get you out of trouble. And all that hash in the east coast of the US and Canada (Montreal, Toronto, Quebec), I consider listening to a podcast by Ed Opperman with Richard Stratton the chief of the "Hippie Mafia", risking his life during the Iran/Iraq war going to Iran getting container loads of Iranian hash, also was friends with the chief of customs of Lebanon, so hash was sent directly without inspection to the US in NY/NJ in the 70's/80's/early 90's. When I lived in Montreal I often had the choice between homemade bubble hash from my christian friend who's parents were from Syria, speaks french, made friends with him strangely on IRC 2 weeks before I left to live in Montreal. He often had different varieties, Lebanese hash, Moroccan Blonde hash and Syrian/Turkish hash. It was expensive but so very worth it.

The oil I made with 1oz of moroccan blonde was divine.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Any crystal meth on the rock? 

The only place I know there is some in Montreal, I never took off the train..it's the Beaudry metro station, which is in the centre of the gay ghetto of Montreal. There they have some, also cialis, viagra and the third one..levitra? are all for sale apparently, one friend I know who tried  and drove there to find someone selling crystal was unsuccessful, he was told in the bar he was that he would need to wait until night, that freaked him out, the bartender offered him all 3 of the pills so that don't get the meth micropenis issue though while he was drinking a Belle Gueule there, I know the brand of beer because for some reason tap Belle Gueule is the most popular beer overall in the french area of Montreal in bars. When I go back there I'm sad, because fully french areas remind me of my town, before some gentrification happened in our historic (for real,  in case you the south park about gentrification, it didn't become historic overnight heh) main street known for its bars per square km, buildings with 5 different bars in them...they destroyed 3 bars to put in a library, a techno library where you can rent books on your kindle but also a full blown library....which was unneeded, she lives 5 mins from the college I went to in my first 3 years where anybody can get a card, you don't have to be a student, and it's a huge library. Nonsensical thing to do. Then the obvious brothel (a really nice white home, modern, made in the early 90's anyway, looked kind of out of place, it was a private club. Well now the place has apartments on top and a hair salon on the bottom. 

Since the ban on cigarettes in bar, bars are dying, people are getting drunk in their custom basements with a bar of their own more than ever. It makes me sad when I go back home, tumbleweeds, even the 2 room cinema was closed, because of the giant one they made elsewhere, they're trying to prevent commerces from being close to each other and to have people in the streets. Then they closed the bar people went to to get coke the most, I'm sure there is others, but that was the main one. It was great coke for "bar coke" too. I don't know explicitely what got them to shutdown...but it's silly, it was a building with 2 bars, the one in front had the same name since I started going out as an under-aged 17 year old (it's 18 in this province) until about 2008-9 then suddenly it closed, 3 bars with different names, one managed to stay open finally in the front of that place for a long while only in the back with the literally named "No-name Bar" metal/punk music bar with the coke dealers, which was also a pleasant place to gather up since there were booths and not just stools to sit on, it was a great place to drink and hear each other talk, because the music was loud but at a level that made sense. There was also that bar owned by Hell's Angels called the "TNT" with the club in the basement where punk and metal bands would play, often just for free beer, drugs and a hundred bucks called the "Le Purgatoire", i'm sure you can figure that one out.

Man things suck nowadays (I'm old now right?).


----------



## Erikmen

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Iran is right in the Heroin corroidor from Afghanistan, it has a shitload of heroin addicts per capita since the country isn't that poor. I mean look at Tehran university people, women aren't covered much at all. It's only their specific form of shia islam that is not like the rest of the shia world, it's very apocalyptic etc., so If I was being told by my local cleric all the time that the return of the final messiah, equal to Muhammed and Jesus, but making them irrelevant, the reincarnation of Ali, the dudes that invented shi'a islam by and arabs and turks and persians not agreeing if Ali was as important as these guys, I think Mohammed's younger half-brother. Well the Iranian clerics claim he will come back make both of those irrelevant which is sacrilege to the real sunni people (say, the pro-intermarriage sunnis which are most of them, Salafists/Wahhabists and whatever brand of insanity is bred by the Pakistani ISI with their Taliban paramilitary...they gotta say Pakistan had something to do with 9/11 too, 2 countries are mentioned often but not Pakistan, because they got nukes I guess? only India blamed them often and continue to do so, Lt.Gen. Mahmoud Ahmed the guy who wired money to al-queda guys, received orders from Musharraf after 9/11 to tell what the US had Pakistan accept (a 7 point thing), but once he was in Afghanistan about telling the Taliban government to handle over Bin Laden, he was telling the opposite to the Taliban, every order from Musharraf/US he told the opposite to in personal missions where he was supposed to prevent a war but encouraged it.
> 
> He's still around. Yeah coffee is making me write about irrelevant things in this thread but some mentioned thinking there's no drugs in the arab/persian/turk world....lol, it's everywhere, but don't get caught, although a bribe will get you out of trouble. And all that hash in the east coast of the US and Canada (Montreal, Toronto, Quebec), I consider listening to a podcast by Ed Opperman with Richard Stratton the chief of the "Hippie Mafia", risking his life during the Iran/Iraq war going to Iran getting container loads of Iranian hash, also was friends with the chief of customs of Lebanon, so hash was sent directly without inspection to the US in NY/NJ in the 70's/80's/early 90's. When I lived in Montreal I often had the choice between homemade bubble hash from my christian friend who's parents were from Syria, speaks french, made friends with him strangely on IRC 2 weeks before I left to live in Montreal. He often had different varieties, Lebanese hash, Moroccan Blonde hash and Syrian/Turkish hash. It was expensive but so very worth it.
> 
> The oil I made with 1oz of moroccan blonde was divine.



Always learning.


----------



## cannablissss

I am able to get my hands on marijuana, LSD, occasional hydrocodone and oxycodone, Adderall (isn't for me though) and cocaine. 

I have had no luck trying to find molly or shrooms yet. Had someone who mentioned shrooms, but it was a friend of my dealers and I'm unsure on the safety of the batch


----------



## blackrose84

Living in KC?  Everyone's on Meth, Or Crack.  Sometimes Heroin  its soooo common.    I'd like to get some connections for decent coke not crack) and dilaudid.  Missouri's the last "safe haven for rx's  I just need the connections.


----------



## sean107

I'm living pretty close to you, blackrose84. How long have you been in KC? You shouldn't have a hard time finding much of anything there.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Iran supposedly has a significant meth problem, too...and yes, the drug laws are draconian, as one would expect in an "Islamic state".


----------



## Erikmen

I read that Iran is known as part of the Golden Crescent. Total annual opium intercepts by the authorities are larger than any other country. Cheaper than beer.


----------



## blackrose84

3 years no connections  for anything unless I by 3c's OTC or a friend brings some pot over


----------



## Erikmen

Good for you!


----------



## blackrose84

3 years I don't get out much


----------



## Erikmen

^ I don't get out at all, at least not to try to find drugs. But I know things are getting worse for a lot of people who are getting addicted to medication they can easily obtain.


----------



## blackrose84

I'm a recreational user.  But sometimes I just crave the numbness I know something can offer.  That said I have some ideas of where to go,  but I get flipped out given the # of driveby's that happen on a daily basis.


----------



## lynn777

I've been in my new town for almost 2 years and I can't find meth anywhere. Heroin, crack and weed is everywhere, all day long.


----------



## Erikmen

That's a good thing I guess. If there's heroin then I guess it takes it all.


----------



## cannablissss

Molly, DMT, shrooms


----------



## SherB1979

Here in CT, meth is non existent. Crack, heroin (or what passes for heroin), pills are everywhere. But no meth anywhere.


----------



## Erikmen

I wonder why, it seems like some of the US states have literally no meth. From my experience in US, small towns would only have heroin, pills and MJ everywhere, like everyone I knew smoked weeds. When I grew up I thought MJ was what adults used to do. My teachers did, the director of the University who was the best friend friend of the family I lived with smoked pot every single day after 22h00. I thought it was legal and less harmful than alcohol as people didn't become drunk, only fun and hungry.


----------



## Needhelp4pain33

Upstate NY & would love 2 find molly or DMT, never heard of people doing it/finding it here, most people don't seem 2 know what they r, anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Erikmen

^ As long as people don't run for opiates instead, I'd be fine with that.


----------



## OxyCAUGHTin

Xanax or any type of benzo in oahu


----------



## Erikmen

Benzodiazepines are rare where you live? Maybe you mean not available in the streets. That must be a good thing for sure, lots of people start doing benzos just because they are too available. And mix them with everything, especially with alcohol.


----------



## mokele

I agree totally with you Erikmen(klay...??dat you?) Glad we dont have drive-byes,that would freak me out! But WHO needs meth if you got good smack easily available,just find a regular connect to come to your place.I would get a Kevlar jacket if we had that gang violence with guns here.


----------



## dwellblue

I am pushing 40yo in Seattle.  I can't find shit without being called an undercover.  And here I thought full sleeves would make sure that never happened... And now all the cops are tatted.


----------



## Erikmen

So being older in Seattle makes you look like a cop? There are people using drugs in all ages, including H.


----------



## Tanner Blaze

How come nobody has mentioned Quaaludes (*Methaqualone) ? Growing up in Iowa I heard of steriods but never saw them.*


----------



## Erikmen

^ True.

 That was very common back in the 60s but especially in the 70s to the point a lot of 'middle class' families would have it in their SOS Kit, so to speak. Probably not as available though. I remembered that my parents had a meds like this together with glass syringes. 

It was called Mandrax in UK and they describe it as a sedative and hypnotic medication. I don't know for sure when they stopped selling it but it was very effective as a painkiller as some people say.


----------



## AwesomeSauceAddy

Anybody who enjoys a strong opiate will be extremely disappointed to know that very soon Opanas will become nonexistent no matter what corner of the U.S. you live in. Yesterday the FDA announced that Opanas production and dispensing will no longer be allowed. That's right, the damn federal government announced the new Opana ban yesterday saying that the opiate is "much to powerful and poses an off the charts risk of abuse and dependence".


----------



## JackiePeyton

Cocaine


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

AwesomeSauceAddy said:


> Anybody who enjoys a strong opiate will be extremely disappointed to know that very soon Opanas will become nonexistent no matter what corner of the U.S. you live in. Yesterday the FDA announced that Opanas production and dispensing will no longer be allowed. That's right, the damn federal government announced the new Opana ban yesterday saying that the opiate is "much to powerful and poses an off the charts risk of abuse and dependence".



I'm having a hard time finding out if the generic Oxymorphone HCl is also being discontinued... if anybody has any ideas please do tell!

OT: Anything PURE


----------



## mokele

And here this is virtually unknown :-(
Low% street gear(drought),morphine pills ER,and dihydrocodeine,Subutex and imported dry  bulgarian pods is all.
No oxy(got to get lucky,same Duragesic).Dilaudid never even seen!
Always wanted to try Opana,is it really better than best gear with Dilaudid??


----------



## Erikmen

JackiePeyton said:


> Cocaine



Now coke is just a mixture of everything IMO.


----------



## Deathdealer8899

Blazin_Ridim said:


> Also something really hard to find is DMT if u find DMT its like winning the lottery



I know this thread is super old but lately i've been researching DMT and i've been wanting to try it. I do agree finding someone who can get it for you is the lottery lol


----------



## Deathdealer8899

Erikmen said:


> Now coke is just a mixture of everything IMO.



I can agree with that. Especially in my area. Same with molly, just cut with something else.


----------



## dmp336

mokele said:


> And here this is virtually unknown :-(
> Low% street gear(drought),morphine pills ER,and dihydrocodeine,Subutex and imported dry  bulgarian pods is all.
> No oxy(got to get lucky,same Duragesic).Dilaudid never even seen!
> Always wanted to try Opana,is it really better than best gear with Dilaudid??



Any sort of opiate pills are as easy as getting a pack of cigarettes in western Pennsylvania. Problem is they cost like $1/mg so heroin has taken over as the easiest opiate to get around here....most of it is cut with fentanyl or all fentanyl. It's so bad, they pass out narcan at pharmacies and ER's for free. Also, ketamine is fairly easy to get if you have a friend in South Africa. It is the pure 10ml vials that are 100mg/ml. So you can either cook it down into crystals or just IV or IM it. If you inject it, a 10 ml vial is enough to enter the infAmous k-hole about 100 times. I'd say the hardest drug to find around here is crystal meth. And if you do find someone who has it, you better have a test kit, because it's most likely some sort of RC like bath salts.


----------



## dmp336

Erikmen said:


> I wonder why, it seems like some of the US states have literally no meth. From my experience in US, small towns would only have heroin, pills and MJ everywhere, like everyone I knew smoked weeds. When I grew up I thought MJ was what adults used to do. My teachers did, the director of the University who was the best friend friend of the family I lived with smoked pot every single day after 22h00. I thought it was legal and less harmful than alcohol as people didn't become drunk, only fun and hungry.



I know what you mean about the availability of meth. I think the feds saw how bad it was destroying the west and Midwest states, so they somehow prevented it from reaching the east coast and northeast. There is maybe once a year you hear about a meth lab blowing up on the news here in the east. Now heroin on the other hand, has hit the eastern U.S. hard. There are methadone clinics within a ten mile radius of just about anywhere you live, and there's always at least a year waiting list. And suboxone clinics are everywhere too, but they only accept cash, and the meds aren't covered by insurance either. It's ridiculous. Docs couldn't care less about curing your addiction. It's all about the money. Usually, after you wait a year on a waiting list, you have to pay $250-$300 for the initial consult, and then you have to go back every month for a new script, and that costs $150-$200 for the visit. And these so called addiction specialists know they can charge cash and not take insurance because if you can't afford to pay, there's someone else in line that will. Most people I know tell the doc they need way more medication than they actually need, so that way they don't have to pay for an office visit every month. Or, they sell their pills they don't need, and use the money to pay for the doc and the meds. It's usually cheaper to just buy the suboxone film off the street for $10-$20 per film. Buying ten of them for $100 is usually enough to get you through the withdrawal, and then it just takes the mental willpower to stay off opiates.


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, this is becoming chronic. I would never imagine 15 years ago that people would be selling suboxone in the streets. It was mostly about methadone.


----------



## losangeles1993

DMT ..altho I was my friends house once and there were people in his room smoking it from a pookie lol


----------



## Erikmen

Amphetamines were always difficult to get since the local Government offered so many other options medicatication wise.


----------



## fabriclondon

I know this doesn't answer the original question, but the rarest drug that "used" to be in my area (Philadelphia) was opium. We are going back to 1994-95. I was 16-17 when it was occasionally around and I only smoked it once. At that point the only drugs I did were weed and alcohol.

My friends and I didn't even know how to smoke it. We just put it on top of a bowl of weed. I remember getting a slight trippy feeling but an odd thing happened. Two of my friends started spilling their deepest, darkest secrets. It seemed we all got alot closer that night.


----------



## Erikmen

I didn't know heroin was rare in 1994-95 in Philadelphia. During the mid-90s opium was pretty available around your area. Why do you think it was rare back then?


----------



## fabriclondon

^^^I don't mean "refined" black tar heroin. I mean the balls of, I guess, raw opium. It was dark brown in color and kind of hard but pliable. It definitely wasn't heroin of any kind. 

Although, maybe raw opium was somewhat common back then in Philly??


----------



## Erikmen

Got it.

 I have never actually smoked opium like that. The only time I tried to smoke something out foil paper ('fentanyl goo', I guess) I made a mess and wasted half of what I was trying to smoke.


----------



## BeanieWeanie

all psychedelics


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

BeanieWeanie said:


> all psychedelics



Unless you live in a cement jungle like southern ontario and much of the eastern seaboard of north america, and even then, there's likely shrooms growing somewhere in the woods 30 minutes away from you, by foot or car.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

look for a blog from a fellow new englander who's really fucking mad about Quebec Biker Speed Pills, I forget the name of the blog just now, but I know if you search for Clocks (those white pills with clocks were awesome, I guess not having crystal here and only pills and rarely the powder itself, which is not crystal, it's powder meth, it doesn't smoke well, the only way some idiots can make the things dangerous is by shooting up the pills, only saw the one idiot native guy (not because he's native that he's an idiot, his sister is a nurse and I know her very well), he had a "recipe" for "blotter", and it was about making liquids with Hawaiian Baby Woodrose seeds, Morning Glory seeds, datura seeds etc. I know he was chased out of St-Jean-Sur-Le-Richelieu by bikers, I've seen a friend who believed him that this was better than LSD and that you didn't need any chemistry knowledge to make "blotter". I think he didn't even know that there is a differnce between LSA and LSD and also that throwing in scopolamine (from 2 kind of plants too). The whole recipe that he got from the guy (my friend) made me panic, he was just a dude I got to know a decade+ ago when I was selling weed and hash and he wasn't a boring guy...he became boring when he started taking Zyprexa and Divalproex because he would exaggerate and actually end up looking like someone who smokes crystal from eating methbombs 3 times a day for a week and ending up with amphetamine psychosis in the ER because his girlfriend called the ambulance and/or cops on him when he started to do that. Nowadays he's a shell of his former self, which was already damaged by a major concussion...he and his girlfriend had no tool to bring up their fridge, and they were moving in an apartment at the highest story, 6 stories high I think, just when they were at the last staircase, her girlfriend although a half native who's pretty short and strong, almost looks a bit butch-y but is straight, she was able to bring it 5 stories high, but she dropped it and the fridge came like the tool case in Home Alone 2 down the stairs and smashed his head while he was already on PCP, which might have helped him in fact (the whole thing about NMDA antagonists protecting from brain damage), he got his brains back together but it fucked 4 frontal teeth of his looking like he was on the pipe (meth) (crack doesn't really do anything to the mouth except give it that tasty numbness I'll never again...oh well, I can say I've had the best possible outcome out of coke use for those 6 months back then, when that fishscale I turned myself with ammonia, the fishscale was ridiculously pure for the late '00s, I would only lose 15% of mass and so I smoked that stuff everyday for 6 months and it did nada to my teeth, the method I used likely was worse, no crack pipes here, impossible to get, we got injection kits exchanges and all that good stuff, but very few people bother or know they can make freebase.

So yeah, concussion + pcp use, heavy use, and if you look for "Chateaubriand" and add in PCP and cocaine in a search, I think the old report from the local affiliated tv station ran the story when these guys I knew "invented" a drug, they mixed PCP, mdma powder and coke and called it chateaubriand. He was doing a hell lot of that shit too, it's strange how the guys who were mixing this by crushing pure mdma pills and throwing that into "mesc" (pcp powder, cut with lactose so any random idiot can handle it safely) and some coke were not that messed up compared to many of the people who ended up in the ER thanks to their invention). So yeah the poor guy now only seems to be much better because he was 10 months in jail, which is a long time in Canada, when he just rammed into a non-24 hour gas station to steal some 12 packs of beer, he didn't make it much far. Man, some of the wasted lives I've seen when I was delivering green, most people were alright, but some got green or brown (hash) but it wasn't their DOC, they just liked it with their meth bombs that they crushed and snorted after the MDMA they had taken didn't work anymore. As for me, I find combining meth, even when our legendary pills which before pipes showed up were always great, then when most pipes got banned in other countries, it was never the same, some was real good still, especially when they had just enough of a small dose of mdxx to make it more interesting, but also shit like PMMA started showing up and that's when I quit amps forever, including my Dexedrine script. I went into extremely painful and extremely strong BANGS, 4 heartbeats where the effect after it had pumped some in and then when it was pumping it out, it would feel like someone hit with a bass drum pedal inside my chest. I took the phone and was about to dial 911 and after the 4 really terrible arrhythmia that felt like nothing I ever felt before, and I had some small palpitations in the past. I knew it was PMMA when I did get this very awakened feeling 2 hours in, but zero euphoria and it almost killed me and they were really professional prints, let's just say it had the shape of a bottle cap of a beer bottle with a very well know shitty extremely commercial beer, the kinda beer your grandma will buy for a corn chucking fest where beer's used in the liquid that is put to a boil and the corn on a cobs are cooked in..and of course people drink a lot, it's a kind of party here, that's around since everyone was farmers here, celebrating crops or such. They have to be done in August normally.

Alright, I'm out for tonight.


----------



## cannablissss

Most definitely shrooms and most pain pills, here in Virginia at least the city I live in which happens to have the biggest Naval base, pills such as Percocet/Oxycodone are hard to come by. You don't see a lot of morphine or heroin either, which is a really good thing for someone who stays clear from it.
Other than that, acid/LSD, marijuana, and cocaine are popular in this area.


----------



## Erikmen

I noticed the heroin scene in NY is way more discreet than 10-15 years ago. You need to know someone and work the details over the phone. It's not as available as it used to be IMO.


----------



## mokele

Always thought a Naval Base should be well stocked,esp.coke and smack!
TRO is so right on psychedelics,if ALL fails check ur local botanical garden,might be surprised(not condoning Theft!).
Grow a few real papav.somniferums so u know exactly look and feel,then take a walk through older hoods with partly abandoned gardens,might be surprised!!! We kept 3months straight on that.
Fresh pods tea is also slightly better to down than dried pods,ughh.
We have good Substitution here,yet theres one small Store selling Bulgarian,Hungary etc Pods and know full well what used for,thats why you just say for Euro 5,10,20 and you get a plastic bag with weighed Pods.This is tolerated by cops n City so the real poor addicts have a alternative to clubbing tourists.Anyone from my City can state this.
I think its sweet!


----------



## mokele

brought us something that almost killed us, 2 out of 3 of us had what could be called ventricular fibrillation. It was totally non-euphoric,  will be meth or amphs here, but when the Pipes hit for 2-3 years, I hear there's none of that shit anymore, which is good, but even then, the trust that colourful professionally made pills were mdxx with a little meth or no meth and that white pills were "speeds" was broken. 58 people last year died from them 

Had a pill tested, it was PMMA, and everyone who dies from "speeds" here die from PMMA. I knew something was wrong when I got them, they had a very professional print, like a beer cap, with serrated edges with the Molson Dry logo (but I think I'm breaking my own forums' rules here...I just want people to see the report I made and the many replies I got on pillreports...PMMA feels like...you're awake, very awake, zero euphoria, when things turn right and you don't almost die. I had the phone in my hand ready to dial 911 when the last thump stopped and blood flow was back to normal and my friend had those before I did. That was a while ago, 2011, a really shitty year where most of its geopolitical events are still happening. It's a psy on if you didn't notice, morons who believe the Arab Spring was real, totally invented by intelligence agencies and their patsies who want money because they are not very rich, except for Lybia, richest country in Africa....overall and heartrending in many ways, 
THIS! SO TRUE AND GLAD IT GOT SAID!!!
On pmma,i just Dont get those fux making it,harder than meth(not shake n bake!)and
Why poison people but get watched precursors and lots of garage-lab work done to loose all custies? I dunno.
Glad u survived!?


----------



## Psychedalienation

The hardest drug to get in my area is absolutely nothing. I have a computer and the DNM exists. The easiest drug to get is either weed or meth. Sadly and surprisingly, meth is mostly easier to obtain. 

Southern California is tweaker land.


----------



## BlackChevelle

Within certain circles I am sure people can get it, but I haven't seen or heard of LSD in years, but everything I want is easy to get in Salt Lake City

It's about who you know and who you hang out with though I think


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Psychedalienation said:


> Sadly and surprisingly, meth is mostly easier to obtain. Southern California is tweaker land.



Amen to that.   San Bernardino/ Riverside is to meth what Napa is to wine.  At least really good weed is pouring out of San Fernando Valley.


----------



## J719finest8

I'm in southwest Florida and there is pretty much everything... except I don't see alot of Las or shrooms but only been here a month seen everything else. who else is in South West Florida


----------



## Erikmen

Except for heroin IMO, which is good.


----------



## qulevergrrl

I live in a very drug saturated area, and I keep it pretty vague where that is, and I'm older than most here, but here is a guess: synthetics. I've read a lot about them, and I've seen a lot about them on television, but I haven't seen much in headshops. I go there because I vape, and I look around for crushers and stuff because I am a pill user. However, I never see any of the synthetic stuff. I even know what to look for, because I have family in law enforcement, but nada. 

Blow is pretty rare, but that is likely more of a demand thing. Not much of a crack demand for that matter.

Tons of pills around, because there are a lot of people on disability, that means a lot of people with scripts to sell. Also, the last statement led to a huge demand for H, whereas 20 years ago you wouldn't have seen hide nor hair of that. The high school I attended years ago has a huge problem with H. And this area has ALWAYS had an issue with meth and crystal (a huge issue means I do know the difference, so please don't tell me there isn't one).


----------



## qulevergrrl

ZacherySwan said:


> Update:  In terms of street recreational drugs, (not international controlled pharmaceuticals) "it depends on the social circles one surrounds
> oneself around" IMHO.  I am of the older "old school generation" and in the USA, I have not seen or known of anyone, with access, to Ecstasy,
> MDA, Heroin, Mescaline, Magic Mushrooms, any form of Cocaine, or Crystal Methamphetamine, since the late 1970's, and early 1980's, which
> I was exposed to decades ago, from the state of Florida all the way up to the Commonwealth of Virginia.  The one exception, was GHB, .



I'm borrowing an old quote, so I don't know if this person is still around, etc. But I have to speak my piece on this. I don't think it has as much to do about social circles, it's either there or it isn't. Now, whether you are aware of its existence is a whole other thing. I know for a fact, as I stated in my above post, that there is a ton of meth in my county, and there always has been. Unfortunately, there is now a huge prevalence of heroin in my high school alma matter. I'm also from the "old school," whatever that means, but I've never done H, nor have I done hallucenagenics. I don't even know how to spell it lol. But I do know they've always been around. Even people my age use X now and again. One night I was out doing karaoke, and the KJ kissed me, I thought he slipped me gum, but it was X. This week, I've seen two meth hand pass deals go down in my neighborhood, and I live in one of the nicest apartment complexes in this town. It just doesn't matter. Drugs are everywhere. Oh yeah! And before I went on disability, women in my office used meth in their coffee and talked about putting it up their you know what to get a better orgasm.


----------



## Erikmen

I was in New England not so long ago and I had the same feeling. But I opted to ignore them, it's easier now that I'm not living in US. But I think it would have been much more difficult to be sober where heroin and opiates are so easy to find. I thought that it could be easier in some states where dope is not that much available like Florida you'll still find a lot of other options though. Depending where you are, people freely offer drugs to you like there are selling candy.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

I don't use H off the streets but I would love to know the full story regarding *E*ast *C*oast *P*owder-*H* and why it never became widely available in Southern California . The closest thing here is Gunpowder H which is powderized, if you can call it that, *B*lack *T*ar-H.
I know *B*lack *T*ar can contain decent levels of 6-Mono Acetyl Morphine vs 3-mono acetyl morphine and give ECP-H a run for it's money on occasion but the lack of a choice between BT-H & ECP-H is puzzling. It could demand a higher price and rake in more money so what's the real reason, cartel territories ? South America/ Mexico Logistics ? Hell we have huge ports in Long Beach and a deluge of drugs coming over the border. Texas has ECP-H.

 Maybe The Real Oblivion knows as he's full of cool facts about things like this.


----------



## Erikmen

Perhaps competition with other drugs. It beats me too. In Florida it's also really difficult to come across any time of heroin. They have all sort of pharma opiates but you need good connections or "good" doctors. The medications are good, clean but expensive. No heroin unless you risk going to real dangerous places. Still it's not close to the real stuff.


----------



## fabriclondon

^^^I'm from Philly and it is said that the Kensington section here is the heroin Mecca, and the largest open-air drug market on the East Coast.

I know for a fact that Philly dope  has historically come from Colombia and is then handled by the Dominicans (the high level distributors) then Puerto Rican and black dope boys in North Philly. 

I've heard that NYC and Newark has the same supply chain but I don't know for sure.

I have recently read that the Sinaloa Cartel is now the main suppliers to the Northeast US. If that is the case, why would they even bother making black tar. I would think the powder is lighter and easier to store and ship.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

I remember Florida went bat shit crazy prescribing pills then clamped down and cut nearly everybody off. With the strong republican presence even cannabis couldn't get legalized without a 60% vote. Medical MJ finally made it this year after missing the 60% mark by 4 % awhile back.

Looks like Nevada and Oregon is the place to be for scripted pain meds.
The numbers are MME's or Morphine Milligram Equivalents per patient.     https://www.cdc.gov/media/dpk/prescription-drug-overdose/opioid-prescribing/index.html​


----------



## Username369

I honestly can't think of anything that can't be found here if you know the right people (or just willing to risk asking around in a few spots). I guess pcp is a bit harder these days but its still around. Occasional dry spells for some things like shrooms and lsd since there's not as much demand but it never lasts long. Lots speed/meth producers and crooked doctors so most pills are dirt cheap too. Being right in the middle of a major drug route and near a port takes care of the rest.  (East coast Canada)


----------



## Portlandguy1522

On southern maine and cant even find D .. unreal


----------



## Username369

Portlandguy1522 said:


> On southern maine and cant even find D .. unreal



Yeah I can see everything being dry there now.. Most of the stuff except pharms came from here before but barely no one wants to risk the border anymore and it's a hell of a way to go from Mexico


----------



## euphoricnightmares

New Mexico- Dmt, just opium


----------



## Psychedalienation

Jekyl Anhydride said:


> Amen to that.   San Bernardino/ Riverside is to meth what Napa is to wine.  At least really good weed is pouring out of San Fernando Valley.


I live in San Bernardino, funny you mention that. But yeah forsure meth is like water in the ocean out here.


----------



## Erikmen

euphoricnightmares said:


> New Mexico- Dmt, just opium



Lots of weed through El Paso to Las Cruces.


----------



## AwesomeSauceAddy

Yes the Oxymorphone HCI is rumored to become banned, at least here in the U.S., but not until October of 2018. Even then there are no guarantees that the ban will go through, just look at the DEAs horribly unsuccessful attempt to ban Kratom this past November in 2016. Until it is or is not banned by federal regulations expect to pay damn near double for them in most areas because of price gouging asshole dealers and that is only if you're part of the 1% of people actively searching for Oxymorphone and are successful in doing so.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

The wonderful world of stigmatizing and criminalizing opioids, the dealers win. Next China will manufacture a close analog and it will be in your H whether you want it or not.


----------



## Erikmen

I wonder how long it will take for the governments - at lest those socially advanced - to realize there is just only one way to win this war. First of all, stop calling it a war, we are talking about families and people like you and me. I say people from socially advanced countries but I also hear of Uruguay such a tiny country trying to make it right when it comes to legalization of weeds. Way to go.


----------



## Reviewedbeef

Either dmt or peyote **Alberta canada**


----------



## ben88

J719finest8 said:


> I'm in southwest Florida and there is pretty much everything... except I don't see alot of Las or shrooms but only been here a month seen everything else. who else is in South West Florida


Lee area here


----------



## Erikmen

^ Not Heroin though, which is good although it seems to surrounded by meds as in opiates.


----------



## BlondieTee

Alphorazen


----------



## Erikmen

Erikmen said:


> Lots of weed through El Paso to Las Cruces.



I've been in this part of the country, a couple of months in Las Cruces, from El Paso's airport. I had a friend that used to teach in NM University. In 20 years I had never heard of someone from there.. yes weeds all over the place!


----------



## Pamcakes

Dust :/ way too much.


----------



## Erikmen

'Angel Dust' ? You mean PCP?


----------



## Avitrice

Crystal. I am still trying to find her.


----------



## Erikmen

LSD. People don't use it like beforehand. It's different now, something else.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Morpheridine (Morpholinoethylnorpethidine)


----------



## Erikmen

We don't have that in here either. Not that I know of.


----------



## pharmamanic

Heroin has taken a huge rise in purity in the UK since 2012, which is good, but after 40 years of opiate use I'm now very scared that it starts getting cut with fentanyl as in Canada, US. LSD appears to be quite rare now & only a few licencsed DR's can now prescribe such delights as Diconal. No Quaaludes or Palfium at all. Wish we could return to the good old days wgen drugs were drugs. You knew what you were buying without the fear of it being cut with New psychoactive chemicals banged out by dodgy labs all over the world. This wouldn't be happening if we had regulated drug markets for the substances given to us by nature. Weed, cocaine, opium/heroin etc. Call me old fashioned but the high of pharmacuetical diamorph is far more enjoyable than short acting fentanyl analogues that are extremely dangerous.


----------



## Erikmen

LSD became totally rare where I live.


----------



## wolf359loki

Blazin_Ridim said:


> Have any of u heard on bluelight about a drug u really wanted but couldnt find in your area? Like "yeah we have lots of really coke in miami" and then u think to yourself fuk i wish i lived there dat shit would be sweeeet.
> Well I was jsut think about the rarest drug to find in my area was and about the avalibility of other drug in other places.
> 
> Well 4 me the hardest to get drug would prolly be PCP and LSD and I pretty connected and still LSD has avoided me.
> 
> pcp i dont really want but a friend of mine did and i couldnt get it 4 her



I am in western Canada and the one I have been trying to get is Suboxone. I want to get off this ride and need the help.


----------



## Tubbs

Lsd here, only ever seen it twice.


----------



## Poppydreamstreamer

Heroin is ghost here


----------



## Tubbs

Where you from?


----------



## Steady Scootin

bptubbs said:


> Where you from?



Yeah, really. "Here" doesn't tell us much.


----------



## Sideboobgirl

Scopolamine


----------



## Erikmen

Poppydreamstreamer said:


> Heroin is ghost here



I noticed this was your first post. Welcome to Bluelight!


----------



## YoungLust!

Pain killers are damn near IMPOSSIBLE anymore. Ive exhausted all my resources and still no dice. All my old connects are flaky and unreliable. 
I don't do H nor do I care to climb that ladder to stronger opiates.


----------



## ChiCityLEGEND

weed. lmao jk. meth is rare in chicago


----------



## Tubbs

Yes it is lol, took a break for a couple days when I was up there a few years ago, couldn't find any.


----------



## 420yes

It’s crazy to think people have trouble finding heroin or meth. Down here in Mississippi heroin is probably easier to find than some decent marijuana


----------



## Tubbs

Same here around st. Louis, only rare thing is psychedelics, and I'm quite sure that's just because I never hung around in those circles.


----------



## O'shardlys

DMT is damn near unheard of in Ohio besides by the people who wanna try it


----------



## Swerlz

Pretty much nothing.. Everything comes and goes around here if you know the right folks


well.. I can say like 95% certainty that there's no sherms(PCP) around here


----------



## Erikmen

O'shardlys said:


> DMT is damn near unheard of in Ohio besides by the people who wanna try it



Welcome to Bluelight O'shardlys! I realized this was your first post. 

DMT is unheard where I live as well.


----------



## Htowntx1989

Well it wasn’t this hard a few years back being in Houston , but at the moment if your in the market for any opiates like morphine sulphate or oxy...... your gonna have a pretty hard time finding them these days. If you do get lucky they will be so overpriced you’ll be better off going to a doctor and that still costs a fortune once you do find a pharmacy that’ll even fill you prescription. So unfortunately, most people have to go to heroin and fentynal which are a terrible substitute. I should’ve went to school to be a doctor ?


----------



## a1y554

Meth is rare in Detroit and Chicago. I've never tried to find it but I don't know anyone who uses it. I lived in AZ and FL and met people that used it within a week of being there, so I realized it rare in the north/midwest. Interesting question.

Also on the other hand, Nitrous bars are very common in Detroit but I've never really seen that in any other city i've lived in.


----------



## Tubbs

Lol meth is as common as weed in the Midwest, chicago is another story.


----------



## nepalnt21

took me the better part of a decade to finally have ketamine in my possession, but i suspect supernatural forces were at play. now its gone again, without a trace, after a year of being the drug of choice for my peers and i...

nowadays i do all of my own drug sourcing outside of the local markets. (cept cannabis...im from the dmv, so legal pot is easy to find)

psychedelics certainly seem few and far between (unless youre an avid forager ;0) )

ive also heard ex-meth-heads move here cause apparently there isnt much meth (plenty of dope... im at the perfect junction between the 95 corridor and the lovely appalatchian dope-heads)


----------



## Yuki117

Fentynl and opana are the unicorns where I live sigh.


----------



## nepalnt21

forgot about opana... i might as well forget it existed. found hydromorphone once... prolly best i couldnt find a steady source for that beast...


----------



## Fast4

Small town New Mexico I can meth all day and everyone smokes weed here but all opiates are hard to find here


----------



## trogere

ketamine is scarce in my area.


----------



## Brocks380

Ecstasy is non existant in the DFW area. Been really frustrating.


----------



## tathra

pretty much everything is everywhere, you just have no know the right people.  PCP is something i've _never_ been able to find though, in 15+ years and many different states.


----------



## RDP89

tathra said:


> pretty much everything is everywhere, you just have no know the right people.  PCP is something i've _never_ been able to find though, in 15+ years and many different states.



If one can't find something there's always - other places?.


----------



## tathra

hush, we dont talk about that here.  the "no sourcing" rule is to protect the sources as much as the board and its users.  some of those you mention were already too famous and widely known, and it brought them down.  nevar again.


----------



## Snowbird39

Poppydreamstreamer said:


> Heroin is ghost here


 guess it is here too . Just got here two weeks ago West ky SUCKS!!!


----------



## Snowbird39

West  KY SUCKS!!


----------



## Snowbird39

I'm not sure I agree


----------



## Tubbs

In that part of the us you'll probably have to ask man, pretty distrusting of outsiders.


----------



## Sflseraphim

Not sure how I deleted my post my cell phone is has been acting up ever since I moved but as i said before moved from FL to small town in the smokey mountains of NC in FL the rarest thing I'd ever come across was PCP laced boy which sent me to the hospital for a very unpleasant 6 hours of total disassociation and seizures. Here in NC I have yet to find anything which means I'm about a week+ sober. Even though there are articles about people being busted for boy in the local papers usually coming back from Georgia after picking up.


----------



## JahSEEuS

mxe...


----------



## c4rson

Hi guys, for me im newly back in the Seattle area and can't find Subutex at all.  Just trying to ween myself off H and don't want to go tho the dr. (Privacy issue) seems like the more towards legal,  it is, the harder to find it lol.


----------



## steewith2ees

We cannot help you find it bud, if you are not prepared to go to a Doctor then your just going to have to tough it out. Difficult but far from impossible - I find heroin the easiest poppy to disengage with with regards to physical wd - 5 - 7 days and I am normally back on my feet again.


----------



## Deewilson1990

YoungLust! said:


> Pain killers are damn near IMPOSSIBLE anymore. Ive exhausted all my resources and still no dice. All my old connects are flaky and unreliable.
> I don't do H nor do I care to climb that ladder to stronger opiates.



Hey, which pain killers have tried?


----------



## ErrorFairy

Omg memories of _a certain vendor_.


----------



## ErrorFairy

Ayuhasca & dmt & 4 ho dipt & every psychedelic i could ever love...& ketamine to top it off. I miss u all.


----------



## Doses&mimosas

I live in San Francisco Bay Area. Believe it or not: coke. Yep!!! Crack? Easy. Heroin? Fuck it?s ubiquitous. Meth? Was as ubiquitous as heroin is now, but it?s still everywhere. But good old powdered nose candy? Fuck it?s been YEARS. I?d love to get some, just one time. 

You up what?s also impossible to find? NORCO!! Any prescription opiate, actually. Since doctors have cut way down on prescribing it, it?s absolutely a dinosaur anymore. Which is why so many people have turned to H since the ?opioid crisis? started getting all the attention. The people who used to sell their extras are now cut off, shyly cruising the tenderloin looking to buy heroin.


----------



## nepalnt21

you could change the crack (cocaine freebase) to a cocaine salt appropriate for snorting or otherwise.


----------



## Erikmen

LSD. Too much Coke and meds. Thank God Heroin is not common in here. It helped me immensely, but when I am traveling I see it but look the other way. Problem with doctors who prescribe benzodiazepines so easily and often unsolicited.


----------



## NicoOregon

Good pure mdma


----------



## DarkFuel

Actual raw powder heroin and oxy/hydro pills. It's all tarred up with Dr Pepper


----------



## LucidDrip

LSD, I had a connection over a onion to get some cid but I was poor so I could only get 80 tabs  and I have only seen LSD that wasn't mine ONCE!!


----------



## Antongrim69

where I live I think ive heard of pretty much everything from friends lsd, mushrooms, pcp, coke , good weed. heroin, meth, speed, dmt etc. .I guess something like ketamine


----------



## Larimar

Now that I'm in my 30's I never hear of lsd mushrooms being around . In college it was everywhere . I guess I'm just a housewife mom now so that's how it goes .


----------



## JackiePeyton

Real coke


----------



## steewith2ees

Larimar said:


> Now that I'm in my 30's I never hear of lsd mushrooms being around . In college it was everywhere . I guess I'm just a housewife mom now so that's how it goes .



I think you have hit one of the nails on the head here. While there are definite geographical differences in availability, some of the factors affecting this will be currnt trends and community cultures. When your in college everyone is doing the party thing so drugs associated with that (the classic hallucinogens you mention, ecstasy (whether in tablet or crystal form) etc)) will be prevalent due to the nature of your peer network.

I live in the UK and methamphetamine, for instance, does not only have the lack of prevalence that it does in the U.S. but is considered a novelty item (like opium or DMT - available to and from certain networks but not one of the 3 main common street drugs here - cannabis, crack cocaine and heroin). Our speed culture has always been based on sulphate amphetamine.


----------



## Deemgd

I'm in the middle of cow farms in Wisconsin and the hardest thing to get up here in Coke- because everyone makes their own meth and it's so much cheaper there's no demand for it.


----------



## Dr-Tobias

I LIKE K as well......i have a supplier but he sells only liquid ket.......its cool


----------



## robsku

By me own experience, my area is country of Finland, right off my mind those could well be mescaline and possibly PCP...


----------



## ShootupLeah

K or dust for me too


----------



## Rickykray

Unfortunately Opium... came around once 3 years ago. God damn was it beautiful


----------



## Sadie

Opium.  I've never seen that about. I've never had it. Any good?


----------



## treezy z

PCP is only around in one city in MA I know of (not getting more specific) and generally I prefer an rc to an hour drive these days.


----------



## Patsto

lsd is hard to find


----------



## BBaBiii

Ket for sure! Here in CLT & I love Ket!! WISH there was some around


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Sadie said:


> Opium.  I've never seen that about. I've never had it. Any good?



With 0 tolerance it's a bit of a novelty and amusing but not too powerful. Smoking it was fun as you get like a mini nod then snap back fairly quick. Was a lot of work scraping it off pods everyday though.

Interesting fact: Regular opium users don't get tolerances like users of isolates/ opiates do. Has to do with the multiple alkaloids in opium vs just 1 like MS or Codeine.


----------



## Tubbs

I've seen it once, had a guy that was growing some poppies I hung around with for a bit.


----------



## steewith2ees

Jekyl Anhydride said:


> Interesting fact: Regular opium users don't get tolerances like users of isolates/ opiates do. Has to do with the multiple alkaloids in opium vs just 1 like MS or Codeine.



You learn something new every day! 

The only reliable source we ever had for it in the UK was through the new age travellers (the crustie fucks that do the amazing illegal raves). They were always useful for niche psyches that are not readily available on the streets, but now that I pick my own mushrooms and have a decent supply of 1P - LSD (which I prefer to the 25) I have no reason to connect with them any more, and with a raging heroin habit I have probably missed the boat regarding use of proper opium latex.


----------



## Sadie

Jekyl Anhydride said:


> With 0 tolerance it's a bit of a novelty and amusing but not too powerful. Smoking it was fun as you get like a mini nod then snap back fairly quick. Was a lot of work scraping it off pods everyday though.
> 
> Interesting fact: Regular opium users don't get tolerances like users of isolates/ opiates do. Has to do with the multiple alkaloids in opium vs just 1 like MS or Codeine.



Thanks Jekyl!  You always look out for me. 

Great fact btw. I feel it is my personal duty to investigate this further.


----------



## FattyAl

Can't find anything besides meth and weed in Misery. I've been trying to get my hands on legit xans


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I haven't seen any empathogenics for a minute in Boston.

Too cold hearted, i guess.


----------



## doctorS

Its practically impossible to find opiate pills in Berkeley. Coming from SD where they're everywhere, its a huge pain in the ass to have a plug for literally everything but the one drug I want lol...


----------



## dkaymayne

I cant find peyote on the northeast coast


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Someone in the homeless community was tripping on peyote recently in Boston.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Jekyl Anhydride said:


> Interesting fact: Regular opium users don't get tolerances like users of isolates/ opiates do. Has to do with the multiple alkaloids in opium vs just 1 like MS or Codeine.



I would dispute that. It's like saying users of poppy tea don't build a tolerance. Where did you get that 'fact' from?

All opiates cause tolerance in the user. That is the main mechanism behind dependence.


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I would dispute that. It's like saying users of poppy tea don't build a tolerance. Where did you get that 'fact' from?
> 
> All opiates cause tolerance in the user. That is the main mechanism behind dependence.



I guess the point might be that they do not get the tolerance issues that those using refined and concentrated alkaloids, whether codeine or morphine do, as tolerance escalates so quickly in both those babies. But regardless tolerance will still build at a fair rate and with it dependence.


----------



## SYLV3R

im in ca and still havent seen meth..-sighs-


----------



## dopiejay

Where I live (northern most, eastern most Canada) heroin is pretty much the only drug I haven't seen, which is probably a good thing because I fell in love with the shit living a few provinces over lol. Also prescription opioids, especially oxy, are becoming super scarce.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Jekyl Anhydride said:


> Interesting fact: Regular opium users don't get tolerances like users of isolates/ opiates do. Has to do with the multiple alkaloids in opium vs just 1 like MS or Codeine.





F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I would dispute that. It's like saying users of poppy tea don't build a tolerance. Where did you get that 'fact' from?
> 
> All opiates cause tolerance in the user. That is the main mechanism behind dependence.



I guess I should have explained that better, but it was more of an NSADD comment than an OD one. While I can't give you a PubMed Abstract, I have an anecdote I consider to be trustworthy. 

Jean Cocteau (Jul 05, 1889 - Oct 11, 1963) wrote a book called Opium and was a hopeless addict for quite some time, but always held the belief that opium need not be ever increased 
like the isolates do to maintain ones habit. Sure many went to extremes and became impoverished to practically live in opium dens, but many more lived relatively normal lives on opium.

A couple of his quotes are:



> "Let no one say to me habit forces the smoker to increase the dose. One of the riddles of opium is that the smoker never has to increase his dose"
> 
> "If he takes care of himself, an addict who inhales twelve pipes a day all his life will not only be fortified against influenza, colds and sore throats, but will also be far less in danger than a man who drinks a glass of brandy and smokes four cigars.
> I know people who have smoked up to twelve pipes a day for forty years." ~Jean Cocteau~


Obviously this can't be taken too literally, but oddly enough many people quickly found their preferred daily amount and never increased it..for decades, while earning a living in various fields of work. Quality Opium was sold in Chandu shops
where habits were maintained as an ordinary, yet functional thing. 

When morphine & friends were isolated, people had much stronger tendencies to increase the dose much like today. When Opium laws were enacted (see League of Nations) and chandu was no longer sold, It was largely replaced by Alcohol and tobacco which had a far greater detriment to peoples health. 

If I come across something more convincing regarding the concomitant use of Noscapine, Papaverine, Thebaine, etc. I'll bring it to your attention. 

I should also point out that smoking isn't effected by first pass hepatic metabolism which Tea is.

(sorry for veering off topic Stee)


----------



## steewith2ees

It's all good man and as far as I am concerned its all OT at the moment as long as nobody is asking for drugs or to 'meet friends with similar interests'.


----------



## dopiejay

I find it funny how I've seen nobody mention coke here. Is it just me or does It seem like everybody and their dog is on coke nowadays? My hometown is absolutely rotten with shitty speed-coke, and really good fishscale is easy to find. everywhere I've ever lived it was super easy to access. Is it just like that everywhere now?


----------



## tathra

dopiejay said:


> I find it funny how I've seen nobody mention coke here.



coke isnt exactly rare.  soft can be a lot harder to find than hard tho.


----------



## dopiejay

tathra said:


> coke isnt exactly rare.  soft can be a lot harder to find than hard tho.



All you can get in my area is soft, but that's just cuz literally everyone here knows how to cook. For a town/surrounding area with around 5 or 6 thousand people, I've never seen so many people addicted to coke. Worse than any place I've ever lived and I've lived in almost every part of Alberta. 

Everywhere u look there's people pulled over in their vehicles doing lines and every party and bar u go to u can't get into the shitter because there's like 20 people in there trying to snort coke lmao.


----------



## treezy z

H without fent
GHB gbl
K


----------



## dopiejay

treezy z said:


> H without fent
> GHB gbl
> K


Never thought of GHB. I've heard tell of heroin in my area but afaik nobody's ever had GHB. And if it were here I'd know. 

I change my answer from heroin to GHB


----------



## doit

ket for sure but never find the real pisa anesket world so small for me.


----------



## dopiejay

doit said:


> ket for sure but never find the real pisa anesket world so small for me.


I've had k here where im at a couple times. It's pretty rare unless u know where to look


----------



## mylifeman

ya in my area have legit xanax white yellow and greens all pharma made not pressed. real easy to get plus get them rxed. bunch of adderal somas weed lsd mushrooms coke meth crack herion even have some spirit dmt and pure pressed mdma tablets but for the life of my cannot find good opiates. can get h but it is not that good. it varies each week. i would say only thingi cant get at tjis time would be strong opiate pills such as OC opana hyrdomorohone etc
can get everything here but good h even though i know its around. never came across pcp yet. barbies are rare here as well. honestly can get anything but strong opiate pills and good H. got loads of xanax real ones and d m t spirit what i would do for an og oc 80 or oc 160 or good h. slc has much variety but judgemental people so need to know what your doing. wish could find good good h or strong opiates. everything else is easy to find. i need to find a legit wholesaler where they jave everything and descret it to you


----------



## Gormur

I can't imagine how anyone can be addicted to heroin, since i've never seen it.. seen just about everything else tho


----------



## Screwface911

Consistent diesel in the city of brotherly love has been rare recently, that?s for damn sure


----------



## dopiejay

Gormur said:


> I can't imagine how anyone can be addicted to heroin, since i've never seen it.. seen just about everything else tho


Some places just don't have it, and in other places it's a fucking plague that won't go away. It's not like coke which is everywhere. I don't understand why tho. Everyone I ever knew who was on heroin loved it passionately. You'd think it would be everywhere but it isn't.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Methamphetamine

I've only come across this a handful of times where i grew up in New Jersey. Though im sure its easier to find in the city i reside as we speak. Probably wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## dopiejay

Muddy Glow said:


> Methamphetamine
> 
> I've only come across this a handful of times where i grew up in New Jersey. Though im sure its easier to find in the city i reside as we speak. Probably wouldn't turn it down.


Methamphetamine is like fucking a dirty, nasty stripper without a rubber after a hard night of debauchery. You KNOW you shouldn't do it. You FEEL disgusting afterwards. ur DAYS getting over the experience. But it feels so GOD DAMN GOOD while it's happening!


----------



## There

From my understanding, H is pretty hard to find around here and I am very interested in opium but have no idea where to even look in Texas


----------



## CTgirlygirl

Where I am in CT it is very easy to find weed in all forms, mdma, probably heroin and meth (have never personally seen any), and cocaine. Hardest to find for me is genuine pharmacy grade opiates- percs, vics, oxy ;(


----------



## silentthunder11

I live in Wisconsin (Green Bay) and it feels like the only thing you can get here is weed, xanax, and meth


----------



## Ddimes215

Meperidine. Took for migraines for years.


----------



## choralhydro

Only things I've never been able to get a hold of here in  NC  is GHB and PCP.  G has been around before and I have friends that've done it but never heard of PCP being remotely around. The rare drugs I've gotten a lot of: went through shit loads of K, DMT, LSD, MDMA, MDA, opiate pharms, benzo pharms but just NEVER could get any damn PCP... My dealer even grew San Pedro lol


----------



## Phobos

Meh, I guess apart from not so popular RCs, PCP and dextroamphetamine.


----------



## Hylight

well thank goodness for illegal drugs or
there would hardly be anything available,
is just my opinion on trying to get some 
good medication.


----------



## fairnymph

Not necessarily recreational, but amineptine. Quaaludes. These are rare nearly everywhere. Here in Germany, meth is probably the rarest common street drug, much to my dismay.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

fairnymph said:


> Not necessarily recreational, but amineptine. Quaaludes. These are rare nearly everywhere. Here in Germany, meth is probably the rarest common street drug, much to my dismay.



You used to be able to find them in the UK and South Africa under the name Mandrax.  I never took them though.  I have heard from German friends that meth is common in many parts of Germany, Poland, Czech republic/Slovakia, and the Netherlands.


----------



## fairnymph

Yes, I hear you can get it in CZ. But I've never come across or even met anyone here in Germany who has. Not that i have tons of stim connections or anything.  

I didn't know that about the UK.

It's also difficult to get opiate pills here as they're not often prescribed, & no Soma as it's not prescribable. Clonazepam isn't hard to find, diazepam more so, & forget about other benzos. In my area at least.


----------



## fairnymph

Yes, I hear you can get it in CZ. But I've never come across it or even met anyone here in Germany who has. Not that i have tons of stim connections or anything.  

I didn't know that about the UK.

It's also difficult to get opiate pills here as they're not often prescribed, & no Soma as it's not prescribable. Clonazepam isn't hard to find, diazepam more so, & forget about other benzos. In my area at least.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

fairnymph said:


> Yes, I hear you can get it in CZ. But I've never come across or even met anyone here in Germany who has. Not that i have tons of stim connections or anything.
> 
> I didn't know that about the UK.
> 
> It's also difficult to get opiate pills here as they're not often prescribed, & no Soma as it's not prescribable. Clonazepam isn't hard to find, diazepam more so, & forget about other benzos. In my area at least.



Yes my German friends said how Germany does not have a problem with opiates because they are not prescribed like they are in North America, and how the only opiates people use are heroin or opium which they would get from a dealer.  I never took soma but I remember people I grew up with taking it when they couldn't find benzos, or other pills.

They also said how Amphetamine sulphate is available, but it could either be just street speed that's not meth, or you could get meth.  These people are not really into drugs and do not use them, and they said how the European country that has the biggest problem with hard and soft drug addiction, is Switzerland followed by the Netherlands.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Screwface911 said:


> Consistent diesel in the city of brotherly love has been rare recently, that?s for damn sure



Heroin is everywhere in and around Philadelphia, and the tri-state areas of PA/NJ/DE, PA/NJ/NY, and it has been this way for decades since the 1960s.  

A lot of it is cut with fentanyl, or very strong dope/heroin and in and around Philadelphia, parts of NJ, and NYC you can find basically any drug you want including PCP, meth, or just about anything.  I don't even use drugs anymore, and I have relatives who never used them but everyone knows this as it's that commonly well known.  Also there are fake benzo and opiate pills which look like the real ones but are really laced with fent.  Stay safe everyone.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/10/magazine/kensington-heroin-opioid-philadelphia.html


----------



## fairnymph

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Yes my German friends said how Germany does not have a problem with opiates because they are not prescribed like they are in North America, and how the only opiates people use are heroin or opium which they would get from a dealer.  I never took soma but I remember people I grew up with taking it when they couldn't find benzos, or other pills.
> 
> They also said how Amphetamine sulphate is available, but it could either be just street speed that's not meth, or you could get meth.  These people are not really into drugs and do not use them, and they said how the European country that has the biggest problem with hard and soft drug addiction, is Switzerland followed by the Netherlands.



I do use street speed (AS) as it's the closest thing I can find (not that I want use meth often). But even that isn't all that easy to find here & it's often badly synthed/purified. The much more expensive & much less useful coke is far more abundant. I haven't been to CH since I lived there at age 12 but yes, that's what I hear too. Shame I can't/don't travel more.


----------



## the.palmer.horn

Good weed is something hard to find here in Mississippi


----------



## Kmccartttt

Would deff be meth. Boston ma


----------



## theshoplifter

In my area i can find literally EVERYTHING except: PCP, Ketamine, Codeine and %100 pure crystal meth (I believe that at this point all the crystal meth in the world is partially cut with n-iso, mdm etc., If not entirely)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Welcome to Bluelight theshoplifter.

Pure meth is a thing of the past, unfortunately. Unless you cook.



Kmccartttt said:


> Would deff be meth. Boston ma



I heard of Tina being sold on the street just last week.


----------



## Kmccartttt

Would have to be meth. Never come across if. New England.


----------



## sub21lime

Crack


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ Lol.

Crack (hard) is 70% of what's being sold on my corner. Then comes heroin, pills, then meth. Meth finally found its way onto the east coast - i hear about it more and more every day.

Psychedelics are by far the hardest to find in Boston. At least, on the street.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

On the street probably DMT.

It was being sold briefly last summer at one of the parks in Manhattan. But that is literally the only time I've seen it available. You pretty much always have to extract it yourself or have a friend do so.

But Mescaline may be even less common, only way to get it is through the net pretty much. Most commonly in the form of Cactus. Synthetic Mescaline is extremely rare, even amongst us involved in psychedelic circles.

4-HO-DMT in its synthetic form as well is another one that doesn't get synthed very often at all.


----------



## weenbdr

Just moved to Oklahoma from Colorado..talk about culture shock!!! Good thing I brought my own supplies, thank goodness they recently voted in Medicinal cannabis or I would have already moved back to Colorado.


----------



## SunriseChampion

If there's any PCP within 400km of here I'd be damn surprised. Haven't seen or heard of any since 2006.


----------



## opiatekrzy

My old thought when I was younger (18-25yrs old) in 2004- was " man I wish there was Crystal meth in my area, why the fuck hasn't there been??" Lol thinking back I laugh, as in New York state Crystal meth is a growing problem big time


----------

